# Di nuovo



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

ci siamo rivisti
adesso arriveranno le mazzate
rivisti dopo mesi 
non è cambiato nulla
ci siamo mancati da morire
abbiamof atto di tutto x evitarci
poi abbiamo ceduto
siamo stati insieme ore ed ore
fatto l'amore non sesso
passione mai provata prima
prima potevo dire capita così a tutti
adesso no
è stato ancora + bello delle altre volte


eppure io non penso a chiudere il matrimonio
a mio marito voglio un bene fortissimo ma  a parte una volta niente sesso non ci riesco piu
eppure stiamo bene pur discutendo come abbiamo  sempre fatto

io non so che dire
sto bene e credo di essere impazzita 
 entrambi stiamo meglio nelle ns vite sapendo che c'è l'altro/a
non è giusto no lo so
per nulla
non so come spiegarmi non so

discutibile lo so lo so
potessi schaicciare un pulsante e dimenticarlo lof arei
ma non ci riesco


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Ma non avevi detto che volevi ricostruire con tuo marito? e che le cose andavano un po meglio?


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

*Ciao Rossi*

se trascende ogni tuo controllo..Rossi...non ci puoi fare nulla, aspetta..tanto prima o poi la realtà ti metterà nelle condizioni , spero non troppo dolorose per te, di un cambiamento, ti costringerà a fare determinate scelte o a farne altre...dipende da Te e da Tuo marito.


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

si
ci ho provato
non va non v apiù
passo le notti a pensarci
ci piango

cosa devo fare?
dopo 3 anni eravamo come fratello e sorella dovevo capirlo prima che non anava
eppure lui pur di non perdermi dice che ne usciremo che supereremo tutto
cosa vdevo fare? sforzarmi di amare?


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

*ciao simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che volevi ricostruire con tuo marito? e che le cose andavano un po meglio?


hai delle scarpine :sorriso3:davvero deliziose


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> si
> ci ho provato
> non va non v apiù
> passo le notti a pensarci
> ...


ma vuoi lasciarlo per l'altro? lo sai che l'altro non lascerà mai la moglie, vero?


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

lo so
è doloroso 
preferivo stare come prima
non felice ma ignara di una passione così forte per un altro

poi quando sono ocn lui invece dico che è stupendo

mio marito ha diritto ad una donna che lo ami come si deve
mi domando solo perchè è finita così
lo amavo alla follia per lui hof atto di tutto
poi ho mollato ceduto
la sua lontananza fisica e affettiva mi ha ucciso ma anni addietro ora è perfetto come avrei voluto anni fa

era oberato di lavoro e io non ho capito i suoi problemi
mi sento una fallita
invece di starci vicino ci davamo ddoso
abbiamo smesso di amarci di andare a letto 
ed eccoci qui


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

no non volgio lasciarlo ma zero scherzi? 
lasciassi lui me ne starei sola per un bel po'

l'altro caso mai vuole lasciare sua moglie
io non ci penso non posso per i bimbi e per quello che è cmq la famiglia

non c'è passione e amore quello prorompente ma tutto il resto c'è affetto risate 

impensabile ma è così
sono divisa in due lo so


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> hai delle scarpine :sorriso3:davvero deliziose


Grazie! 
tutto ok? passato bene il week-end?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> no non volgio lasciarlo ma zero scherzi?
> lasciassi lui me ne starei sola per un bel po'
> 
> l'altro caso mai vuole lasciare sua moglie
> ...


secondo me non la lascerà e sai anche il perché

comunque buon per te che non ti fai pensieri strani in quella direzione


----------



## Simy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> no non volgio lasciarlo ma zero scherzi?
> lasciassi lui me ne starei sola per un bel po'
> 
> l'altro caso mai vuole lasciare sua moglie
> ...


Rossi però se con tuo marito non va non puoi "costringerti" a farla andare per forza!


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> lo so
> è doloroso
> preferivo stare come prima
> non felice ma ignara di una passione così forte per un altro
> ...




non è importante quello che è accaduto ieri, lo è quello che puoi fare oggi. certo che questo signore non ti aiuterà a fare chiarezza.

metti il tuo amante al posto di tuo marito nella tua immaginazione, mettevi nelle stesse condizioni, e vedrai che alla fine il risultato NON cambia.

Quindi, prima di rinnovare scelte che potrebbero far male irreversibilmente a tuo marito se lo venisse a sapere, non sarebbe meglio che tu ascoltassi te stessa quando hai ammmesso di non averlo compreso allora ( perchè era lontano per lavoro ) e lo ascoltassi OGGI andando da un sessuologo, parlando di piu'...reinventandovi...insomma..fai galoppare la fantasia...che dici Ro ?


----------



## elena_ (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> entrambi stiamo meglio nelle ns vite sapendo che c'è l'altro/a


secondo me dovresti riflettere su questo
perchè questo non è amore 
né per l'uno né per l'altro di questi uomini
ma è piuttosto una cura, una terapia, un palliativo
insomma qualcosa di cui tu ora hai estremamente bisogno


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

il fatto è che la'ltro è diverso
punto mio marito alcune cose non le fa non le da perchè non le ha dentro
è così con gli amici con suo fratello con me
freddo 

la'ltro? preferivo non scoprirlo
l'altro sarebbe diverso è diverso, molto simile a me
non parlo di passione sia chiaro

non solo

sessuologo per cosa' per inseganrci a desiderarci?
è natura è istino
a queste cose impsote non ci credo mi dispaice
non tornano punto
ci si può mettere una toppa al amssimoe farsela andare
quandi finira con qeusto perchè finirà resterà un ricordo dolcissimo
io sto con la mia famiglia ma mi concedo questa parentesi di felicità


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

ma è piuttosto una cura, una terapia, un palliativo
insomma qualcosa di cui tu ora hai estremamente bisogno

si probabilmente si

ma poi capire cosa è l'amore?
io di puro e senza altre implicazioni conosco quello per i miei figli e basta
anche qui tutte queste storie...tra due adulti beato chi lo trova e lo mantiene

io non avessi famiglia mi ci butterei in questa storia subito
non posso
x essere felice io rovinerei altre persone
non posso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> il fatto è che la'ltro è diverso
> punto mio marito alcune cose non le fa non le da perchè non le ha dentro
> è così con gli amici con suo fratello con me
> freddo
> ...


e allora qual è il tuo problema?

hai già deciso tutto


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

Ro, se tu venissi a scoprire che anche tuo marito, come te, avverte lo stessso tipo di bisogno?

( che sarebbe  normale e comprensibile a questo punto )

magari conserva anche lui un segreto ma distratta dall'altro come sei non te ne accorgi..
insomma, come la prenderesti..
che ti smuove l'idea di ...vederlo con una diversa da te.


----------



## elena_ (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> quandi finira con qeusto perchè finirà resterà un ricordo dolcissimo
> io sto con la mia famiglia ma mi concedo questa parentesi di felicità


se è così, allora hai detto tutto
ma io resto convinta che se si ha bisogno di una cura è perché c'è qualcosa di malato


----------



## elena_ (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ma è piuttosto una cura, una terapia, un palliativo
> insomma qualcosa di cui tu ora hai estremamente bisogno
> 
> si probabilmente si
> ...


guarda, ci sono passata
so cosa vuol dire "rovinare altre persone" ed assumersene la responsabilità a fronte delle conseguenze
ma non credo di essere stata egoista
...sono stata sincera e non avrei potuto fare diversamente


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

bè non è moralmente accettabile
sono sconvolta da me stessa

cmq tanto vedo che la maggior parte sono finite perchè o beccati o confessato 

chiuse così sensatamente sento ben pochi


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

certo che qualcosa di malato c'è
certo!"!!!

anni senza avere rapporti ti apre sano?
anni lontani in due tre città diverse?
tre figli qui da sola?

certo ceh avevo dei bisogni folli

magari non fosse andata così


----------



## elena_ (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> bè non è moralmente accettabile
> sono sconvolta da me stessa
> 
> cmq tanto vedo che la maggior parte sono finite perchè o beccati o confessato
> ...


questione di punti di vista
per me non sarebbe stato moralmente accettabile restare divisa in due


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> bè non è moralmente accettabile
> sono sconvolta da me stessa
> 
> cmq tanto vedo che la maggior parte sono finite perchè o beccati o confessato
> ...


non tutti

io ad esempio non sono mai stata beccata e non ho mai confessato....

a volte si può anche scegliere nella vita


----------



## elena_ (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> certo che qualcosa di malato c'è
> certo!"!!!
> 
> anni senza avere rapporti ti apre sano?
> ...


so cosa vuol dire sentirsi completamente sola nel momento del bisogno
e, credimi, può accadere anche se si convive sotto lo stesso tetto
so bene come ci si sente vivendo insieme da amici fraterni
e quando nello stesso letto ci si limita a dormire
ti capisco e ti auguro di trovare un bandolo alla tua matassa


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

si qualche volta capita quintina
so che mi capisci
ma io sono confusissima

sto così bene con questa persona
fosse stato un coglione ecco
l'avrei chiusa quintina passione o non

cmq grazie volevo condividere con voi dopo che vi ho tirato in mezzo

ma è meglios tai un po' a riflettere da sola

grazie cmq eh


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

grazie elena

tu ti sei separata quindi

io solo idea dif ar del male a tante persone ci muoio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> si qualche volta capita quintina
> so che mi capisci
> ma io sono confusissima
> 
> ...



Rossi

arriverà il momento in cui anche tu farai la tua scelta

ci vuole il suo tempo

l'importante è che non strippi troppo con la testa

cerca di vivertela bene, se ci riesci


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> grazie elena
> 
> tu ti sei separata quindi
> 
> io solo idea dif ar del male a tante persone ci muoio


Rossi io mi chiedo solo una cosa, il lavoro distante, i tre figli. E' come se ti fossi messa da sola le catene. Vorrei che tu riflettessi su questo se puoi/vuoi. E concordo con la terapia. Il sentirsi divisi in due può diventare una cattiva abitudine e sfociare verso la patologia.


----------



## bastardo dentro (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ci siamo rivisti
> adesso arriveranno le mazzate
> rivisti dopo mesi
> non è cambiato nulla
> ...




come dire??? già visto???. e come mi disse il mio migliore amico quando gli raccontai la mia storia cld'amore clandestina egli mi disse : " tu soffrirai". Mai parole furono più vere. prima o poi la storia evolverà ed il momento dell'evoluzione - in un senso o nell'altro  segnerà l'inizio della sofferenza....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

catene?

non avevo scelta
meglio i 3 bimbi li abbiamo fortemente voluti

il resto no

potevo cambaire città con 3 marmocchi ogni 3 anni?

poteva cercare lui altro si
dice che non ha trovato
in parte è vero
in parte no

no di scelte ne vedo poche
potevos cegleire di non mettermi ins to casino qeullo si

cmq poi penso che le storie finiscono anche senza questi casini di vita
quante coppie vedo che no hanno complicità ma vanno avanti
forse non è enlla ns natura essere fedeli ad una persona sola
non so
grazie cmq proseguiro' la terapia quello si


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

lo so già
alternativa?

non viverla?

non riesco

accontentarsi di un matrimonio ?

non riesco

spero viverla bene sino ache riuscirò dopo di che chiuderò

so che ai di cosa parlo ci sei passato e ne sei uscito
ma uscirne x me significherebeb obbligarmi arinunciare ad una pesona x me bella importante e coinvolta qnt me


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> bè non è moralmente accettabile
> sono sconvolta da me stessa
> 
> cmq tanto vedo che la maggior parte sono finite perchè o beccati o confessato
> ...


vengono beccati i fessi,confessano i deficienti......oppure si finisce male,e a voi succedera'perche quando uno dice ''a far l'amore''...come hai scritto tu.
Si scrive fare del sesso,punto.
Confidenza...oggi pomeriggio ci dovremmo vedere,lei avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi da un pezzo per le modalita',ancora non l'ha fatto...pensi che pianga o mi strappi i capellli???No,me ne frego altamente...ci vediamo...ok...non ci vediamo ok...si fa cosi'Rossi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vengono beccati i fessi,confessano i deficienti......oppure si finisce male,e a voi succedera'perche quando uno dice ''a far l'amore''...come hai scritto tu.
> Si scrive fare del sesso,punto.
> Confidenza...oggi pomeriggio ci dovremmo vedere,lei avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi da un pezzo per le modalita',ancora non l'ha fatto...pensi che pianga o mi strappi i capellli???No,me ne frego altamente...ci vediamo...ok...non ci vediamo ok...si fa cosi'Rossi



Lothar rules!


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> *quante coppie vedo che no hanno complicità ma vanno avanti
> forse non è enlla ns natura essere fedeli ad una persona sola*
> non so
> grazie cmq proseguiro' la terapia quello si


Ognuno è responsabile delle proprie scelte. Ciò non toglie che una vita con una passione part-time mi faccia tristezza. Forse potresti cercare di trovare più tempo per te stessa, non dividerti tra Rossi sposata e Rossi amante. L'altra Rossi come sta?


----------



## Carola (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vengono beccati i fessi,confessano i deficienti......oppure si finisce male,e a voi succedera'perche quando uno dice ''a far l'amore''...come hai scritto tu.
> Si scrive fare del sesso,punto.
> Confidenza...oggi pomeriggio ci dovremmo vedere,lei avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi da un pezzo per le modalita',ancora non l'ha fatto...pensi che pianga o mi strappi i capellli???No,me ne frego altamente...ci vediamo...ok...non ci vediamo ok...si fa cosi'Rossi


lothar lui l'altro log estisco bene
okei provo un sentimento certo ma gestibile
ho una vita ricca di cose non mi strapa capelli 

non gestisco la colpa vs mio marito
che miracolosamente quando sono con la'ltro sparisce mi dimentico di tutto
il bello sta anche li
mondo chiuso fuori tempo solo per noi

solo che ora mi chiede di vederci di più di andare via insieme 2 giorni
e no questo non si può
lo farei ma non si può

cmq hai  ragione lo so


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> lothar lui l'altro log estisco bene
> okei provo un sentimento certo ma gestibile
> ho una vita ricca di cose non mi strapa capelli
> 
> ...


ma anche noi quando siamo assieme ci dimentichiamo di tutto e tutti,pero'ti confesso che quando a settembre le ho chiesto di venire con me a Mi due gg,io per lavoro,quando mi ha detto d no,ho poi pensato''meno male,stavo per fare una cazzata''.....se ci dormi anche assieme addio...io non voglio e non posso innamorarmi..anzi come ieri al cell,sull'amore ci scherziamo,ho avuto il coraggio di dirle..ma non puoi vivere di solo amore....ahahhahhah


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> catene?
> 
> non avevo scelta
> meglio i 3 bimbi li abbiamo fortemente voluti
> ...


Non ha trovato o non ha cercato?


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma non avevi detto che volevi ricostruire con tuo marito? e che le cose andavano un po meglio?


E non ero io che inventavo stronzate


----------



## Micia (12 Dicembre 2011)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ma anche noi quando siamo assieme ci dimentichiamo di tutto e tutti,pero'ti confesso che quando a settembre le ho chiesto di venire con me a Mi due gg,io per lavoro,quando mi ha detto d no,ho poi pensato''meno male,stavo per fare una cazzata''.....se ci dormi anche assieme addio...io non voglio e non posso innamorarmi..anzi come ieri al cell,sull'amore ci scherziamo,ho avuto il coraggio di dirle..*ma non puoi vivere di solo amore....ahahhahhah*



cos'è che ti fa ridere della *tua* affermazione


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ci siamo rivisti
> adesso arriveranno le mazzate
> rivisti dopo mesi
> non è cambiato nulla
> ...






Sei ridicola Rossi........
Ma in senso buono .....
Voglio dire un po incoerente ma va bene cosi.....
Credimi nn sei impazzita ...solo sanamente egoista....
Non è giusto per cosa?


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei ridicola Rossi........
> Ma in senso buono .....
> Voglio dire un po incoerente ma va bene cosi.....
> Credimi nn sei impazzita ...*solo sanamente egoista....*
> Non è giusto per cosa?


Lo avevo detto spesso in passato, ma sai, chi è sposato dice che io non posso capire...

Rossi *è egoista*.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> il fatto è che la'ltro è diverso
> punto mio marito alcune cose non le fa non le da perchè non le ha dentro
> è così con gli amici con suo fratello con me
> freddo
> ...



Ricorda solo bene quello che dici che è giustissimo :
"una parentesi"....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo avevo detto spesso in passato, ma sai, chi è sposato dice che io non posso capire...
> 
> Rossi *è egoista*.


E daje con 'sta manfrina....

Ma tu conosci un essere umano non egoista?


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E daje con 'sta manfrina....
> 
> Ma tu conosci un essere umano non egoista?


No, ma sono pochi quelli che poi vanno in giro a piangere di esserlo... e lo negano contemporaneamente...


----------



## lothar57 (12 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E daje con 'sta manfrina....
> 
> Ma tu conosci un essere umano non egoista?


i traditi sono tutti cosi',buoni,gentili,premurosi,timorosi..noi no


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i traditi sono tutti cosi',buoni,gentili,premurosi,timorosi..noi no


Non è detto per i traditi.
E per i traditori... finchè non li beccano


----------



## kassandra (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vengono beccati i fessi,confessano i deficienti......oppure si finisce male,e a voi succedera'perche quando uno dice ''a far l'amore''...come hai scritto tu.
> Si scrive fare del sesso,punto.
> Confidenza...oggi pomeriggio ci dovremmo vedere,lei avrebbe dovuto chiamarmi da un pezzo per le modalita',ancora non l'ha fatto...pensi che pianga o mi strappi i capellli???No,me ne frego altamente...ci vediamo...ok...non ci vediamo ok...si fa cosi'Rossi


lothar for president! d'accordo al cento per cento. per quanto riguarda te Rossi, che dire, la situazione è complicata e le scelte nella vita si devono fare. certo che con dei bambini.....dev'essere un bel casino. vivitela per come viene. non crearti aspettative. la passione è qualcosa di cui tutti abbiamo bisogno. e quando negli occhi del tuo uomo non vedi più deisderio....beh non dico che tu sia giustifcata, ma capisco come ti senti. perfettamente.

in bocca al lupo,

kas


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> i traditi sono tutti cosi',buoni,gentili,premurosi,timorosi..noi no



anch'io sono buona, gentile, premurosa e timorosa


e santa e pura!!!


----------



## Andy (12 Dicembre 2011)

kassandra ha detto:


> lothar for president! d'accordo al cento per cento. per quanto riguarda te Rossi, che dire, la situazione è complicata e le scelte nella vita si devono fare. certo che con dei bambini.....dev'essere un bel casino. vivitela per come viene. non crearti aspettative. la passione è qualcosa di cui tutti abbiamo bisogno. e quando negli occhi del tuo uomo non vedi più deisderio....beh non dico che tu sia giustifcata, ma capisco come ti senti. perfettamente.
> 
> in bocca al lupo,
> 
> kas


Tanto poi posterà di nuovo che prova nausea per quell'altro e magari lo denuncia per stalking...


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2011)

Divorziate pure, m un consiglio, non chiedergli nulla, sei in torto verso di lui ed ho conosciuto troppe donne voler dare la libertà al proprio marito...per poi chiedere vil denaro. Andate per la vostra strada, lui ha fatto carriera ed almeno i soldi dovrebbe averli da parte, con il suo status una donna la trova di certo, anche giovane, tanto al giorno d'oggi si compra tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Divorziate pure, m un consiglio, non chiedergli nulla, sei in torto verso di lui ed ho conosciuto troppe donne voler dare la libertà al proprio marito...per poi chiedere vil denaro. Andate per la vostra strada, lui ha fatto carriera ed almeno i soldi dovrebbe averli da parte, con il suo status una donna la trova di certo, anche giovane, tanto al giorno d'oggi si compra tutto.


Ciò ma guarda che per certe persone...eheheheheehehe...il divorzio non è una punizione eh...ma come dire...dare nuova aria ad un certo rapporto eh?
Poi magari ci si trova come amici eh?
Non ci credi?

Tanto se tuo marito ha sposato il lavoro...e in casa non c'è mai...che te frega dell'anello?


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo avevo detto spesso in passato, ma sai, chi è sposato dice che io non posso capire...
> 
> Rossi *è egoista*.




Io ho detto SANAMENTE EGOISTA ......
Cerca di capire la differeza dal solo EGOISTA......


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ho detto SANAMENTE EGOISTA ......


Porca troia...ti dico una cosa...
Nella lunga malattia di mia moglie...ho ben visto che la panacea per lei è stato il suo SANO EGOISMO.

Come dire...sto bene io...farò star bene gli altri...
Sto male io...renderò la vita spiacevole a tutti gli altri.

Cioè mi sono riletto...porca troia ho detto come esclamazione eh?

Non era riferito a te...ok perdinci...
Che qua uno sbaglia una parola succede un casino eh?


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2011)

*Ehhhh*

Ehhh questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione....poi è oscuro quello duro e malfidato....Cara rossi cosa t'avevo detto?Le tue mutande bella mia son troppo ballerine.....!!!Mò datemi torto.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

Egoista? si..per una volta nella mia vita forse la prima si lo ammetto si
e ci aggiungo come dice qualcuno un sanamente
pur con tutti i miei rimorsi
ma accanto ame ho avuto una eprsona egosita x anni che lo ammette con candore

x anni nn ho fatto che sacrificarmi per tutto e tutti
mai cadere in un errore simile MAI
ritaglairsi spazi sempre

sulle mutande ballerine non sono d'accordo
ho avuto tante possibilità ina nni e anni da sola prima e dopo i bimbi e fossi satat così che poi voglio dire amen sarei caduta prima..quando forse stavo pure peggio a solitudine e depressione
ma mai passato x anticamera del cervello
e c'è una cosa che qui ha ballato è la testa
questo mi spaventa più della mutanda
poi x carità tutto fa
io sono onesta una cosa così forte mai provata prima e sono contenta una volta nella vita di averla incontrata 
ripeto con tutte le comlicazne del caso perchè so che ci sarà un epilogo 

per adesso cerchiamo proviamo vediamo
un taglio netto ora come ora non riesco
se ci riesce lui meglio
ma nons to male x lui
sto male x idea di fallimento della mia famiglia come unità indissolubile dove nessuno secondo me sino a pocot empo fa poteva entrare
invece
mai più dare nulla per scontato

cmq in un falliemnto si è sempre in due indipendentemente da chi poi tradisca
a parte lotha o chi come lui lo fa x sano divertimento che poi dico è la cosa + saggia
capire se è poi solo così comuqnue....veramente

vi saluto tutti


----------



## Micia (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Egoista? si..per una volta nella mia vita forse la prima si lo ammetto si
> e ci aggiungo come dice qualcuno un sanamente
> pur con tutti i miei rimorsi
> ma accanto ame ho avuto una eprsona egosita x anni che lo ammette con candore
> ...



quotolo.


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> cmq in un falliemnto si è sempre in due indipendentemente da chi poi tradisca
> *a parte lotha o chi come lui lo fa x sano divertimento che poi dico è la cosa + saggia
> *capire se è poi solo così comuqnue....veramente
> 
> vi saluto tutti


Mah non vedrei il tradimento come un fallimento, ma come un campanello d'allarme. La coppia è in pericolo, il noi non esiste più. Rossi capisco che sei stanca di una vita di sacrifici ma dove stavi quando tutto questo è iniziato? Sei stata complice, avresti potuto ascoltarti di più, e subire meno le decisioni che non erano tue ma di tuo marito. Un sano divertimento sessuale è la cosa più saggia? Non credo proprio, è la cosa più facile. Per qualche ora dimentichi le vere problematiche. Ma le accantoni, non le risolvi. Comincerei a chiedermi, se fossi in te, che cosa voglio veramente. E se tuo marito quello che vuoi non può o non vuole dartelo saggiare quanta voglia (e forza) hai per cominciare una nuova vita. Ricominciando da te stessa.


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

Hai ragione
Ma per adesso è piu forte la felicità del resto
Sino ache la gestiamo così va bene
Poi si vedrà

E non è proprio solo gioia sessuale anche se si c’è pure quella componente
Cmq certo che ci penso
E coem dire i mesi che ho provato a non sentrilo vederlo no..nons tavo bene

Fors eavrei dovuto romepre di più ma hai presente un muro di gomma all’epoca
E credimi ho dato di matto ma sul serio non x finta
Eppure ero sempre li da sola con i bimbi e il lavoro

Ora una cosa bella così nn capita spesso
Ne pagherò le conseguenze
Ame a direil vero strafacendo solo bene a lui pure
altroche xanax che prendevo a litri
Non sto li ad aspettare sue tel o sms vivo la mia vita e anzi pure in casa sto meglio
Assurdo lo so ma è così
Con mio marito vedrò
Vorrei da lui qualche dimostrazione anche no?
E poi qnd arrivi ad essere come fratelloe s orella è dura
Per 3 anni eh non dico 3 mesi
Possibile che mai ti sia venuto il dubbio che nn andava?
A me si piangevo parlavo
Lui diceva non si painge si agisce
mai una votla che abbia sviscerato lui argomento
Prego allora
Nada!
Ma nemmeno leggeva le mie mail mai mi ha scritto una cosa carina che una si limitava a risp alle mie molto affettuosamente ma morta li
Vi dico questo ragazzo cosa mi sta dando? Tantissimo
non quello che ora daniele dirànon solo


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Ma per adesso è piu forte la felicità del resto
> Sino ache la gestiamo così va bene
> Poi si vedrà
> ...



Questo ragazzo per lo meno di da l'immensa sensazione di esistere.....


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Questo ragazzo per lo meno di da l'immensa sensazione di esistere.....


No scusate ma nel 2011 siamo ancora alla ricerca di un uomo che ci dia la sensazione di esistere?


----------



## Simy (13 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Questo ragazzo per lo meno di da l'immensa sensazione di esistere.....



:mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

ussignur  ....di stare bene MK stare bene che sia un uomo uno sport una passione un passeggiata 
stare bene
poi è così bello qnd stai bene con un uomo scusa che che male c'è
non ne faccio uan questione esclusiav am certo è bello

prima ho 3 figliun lavoro appagante ho alute 
ma si x me un ano rapporto sentirsi amate stare bene sarebeb importante

io non ci stavo + da tempo

cmq io se una cosa l'ho imaprata è non sputare + sentenze
non c'è lho con te in generale io dicevo IO???MAIIII!!

ho litigato con una collega anni fa su sta cosa

ora scappo la trasferta tocca a me


----------



## lunaiena (13 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No scusate ma nel 2011 siamo ancora alla ricerca di un uomo che ci dia la sensazione di esistere?



Mi spiego meglio ....
A me e dico a me....sembra che rossi nel suo contesto famigliare nn ci stia cosi bene e forse nn perche nn ama o nn prova piu niente per suo marito....ma perche nonostante tutto quello che ha provato a fare suo marito continua a nn vedere quello ceh veramente lei vuole e cioe un po di considerazione in piu su tutti i fronti....
Non credo che voglia la luna penso.... solo che lui la veda  nn come un ologramma ma come persona in carne e ossa....
Cosa che dalle sue spiegazioni nn mi sembra sia cosi.....
E nn dico che solo un uomo o una donna con cui ci vai a letto possono darti questa sensazione ma una qualsiasi persona che in un qualsiasi momento puo fare o dire qualcosa che ti fa stare bene.....


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

un sano rapporto voelvo dire

dicevo scappo cmq grazie del confronto come sempre
capisco argomento delicato crei risposte diverse
anni fa se fossi entrata qui avrei saprato sentenze davvero
ma ero molto innamorata e convinta di poter risolvere sempre tutto con l'ammorre

palle!


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ussignur  ....di stare bene MK *stare bene che sia un uomo uno sport una passione un passeggiata *
> stare bene
> poi è così bello qnd stai bene con un uomo scusa che che male c'è
> non ne faccio uan questione esclusiav am certo è bello
> ...


Rossi adesso ti legge Andy e ti fa il cazziatone . Il mio non era un giudizio, è quello che penso per me stessa. Non un uomo che mi faccia stare bene ma quell'uomo perchè è lui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Ma per adesso è piu forte la felicità del resto
> Sino ache la gestiamo così va bene
> Poi si vedrà
> ...


Ti ripeto quello che già ti ho detto la prima volta: io non giustifico il tradimento... però... io ti capisco Rossi, sai? Non credo che tu abbia mutande ballerine, credo che tu sia stata infelice per troppo tempo. Ognuno ha diritto almeno a provare ad essere felice, solo stai attenta: questo ragazzo potrebbe sembrarti il grande amore adesso proprio perchè è la fuga dalla infelicità. Stai attenta, prima di muovere anche solo un dito, perchè non sei sola, eh? Poi, quando sei sicura, ricorda che i figli captano, sentono, si impressionano ma se tutto non è chiaro fraintendono. un abbraccio


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

brava!
grazie!

ora lui avrebbe pure iniziato a vedermi am perchè?
perchè ora?

perchè sfuggo
non pendo + dalle sue labbra
non lo cerco come prima

e poi dirla tutta? o le hai dentro certe cose che ti protano ad essere così o non le hai
mio marito non le ha, forse maia vute
certo ha altre qualità ma rendere felici farti sentire amata desiderta questo no se no all'inizio
alzi la mano chi non le frega nulla di tutto ciò

a volte era via la sera mi diceva ti tel dopo spariva
un sms nel cuore della notte ma quando mai?
io? io si lo facevo
elui? legegva le prime 2 righe ..io leggevo letto..gli chiedevo..non aveva finito..riunioni impegni...e dopo un po basta eh!

vi dico cosa fa questo?
fosse anche x poco mi ha dato delle emozionibellisime
e me le prendo!

ciao


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Rossi adesso ti legge Andy e ti fa il cazziatone . Il mio non era un giudizio, è quello che penso per me stessa. Non un uomo che mi faccia stare bene ma quell'uomo perchè è lui.


e appunto
quell'uomo perchè è lui
peccato sia un altro adesso ma ripeto..è una parentesi lo sappiamo entrambi

scappo prima di andy e daniele


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> e appunto
> quell'uomo perchè è lui
> peccato sia un altro adesso ma ripeto..è una parentesi lo sappiamo entrambi
> *
> scappo prima di andy e daniele*


, ciao Rossi, alla prossima!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2011)

Se becco quello che muove la tastiera di Rossi mentre lei scrive, me lo mangio a mozzichi. 

Ogni suo post mi sembra una scacchiera di Scarabeo


----------



## Sabina_ (13 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Hai ragione
> Ma per adesso è piu forte la felicità del resto
> Sino ache la gestiamo così va bene
> Poi si vedrà
> ...


Cerca di viverlo con serenità senza sensi di colpa. 
Vivilo come una cosa solo tua, un momento di ricarica, una piccola oasi di felicita'.
Perché dobbiamo sempre farci condizionare dalla società, dai moralismi? Perché cercare assoluzioni?
Vivila per quello che ti da', vedi che percorso prende e le decisioni se ci dovranno essere le prenderai quando sarai più consapevole o decisa di certe scelte.


----------



## oscuro (13 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ma si vivila senza moralismi...della serie fatti gli stracazzi tuoi.......a scapito di tutto e tutti....tanto un alibi si trova sempre.....!!Che coioni sempre le solite storie......!!


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si vivila senza moralismi...della serie fatti gli stracazzi tuoi.......a scapito di tutto e tutti....tanto un alibi si trova sempre.....!!Che coioni sempre le solite storie......!!


Concordo, ma sai adesso dirò una cosa orribile, visto che lei è una persona di merda...sarà anche una madre di merda, suppongo, perchè le persone inferiori non valgono mai un cazzo.
Ah, si vivitela come una cosa tutta tua...poi quando tuo marito saprà e ti chiuderà in un congelatore a pezzi non te la prendere troppo, così è la vita, anzi la morte.
Poi si chiede del perchè coniugi fanno fuori o il marito o la moglie, inizio a comprendere la cosa.


----------



## Flavia (13 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo, ma sai adesso dirò una cosa orribile, visto che lei è una persona di merda...sarà anche una madre di merda, suppongo, perchè le persone inferiori non valgono mai un cazzo.
> Ah, si vivitela come una cosa tutta tua...poi quando tuo marito saprà e ti chiuderà in un congelatore a pezzi non te la prendere troppo, così è la vita, anzi la morte.
> Poi si chiede del perchè coniugi fanno fuori o il marito o la moglie, inizio a comprendere la cosa.


Daniele, questa tua affermazione è davvero eccessiva: se lei è una brava madre o no, questo spetterà dirlo solo ai suoi figli un giorno.
Capisco che la sua condotta non è in linea con i tuoi parametri di pensiero, ma non ti sembra di eccedere troppo alle volte?
Natale è vicino siamo tutti più buoni


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Daniele, questa tua affermazione è davvero eccessiva: se lei è una brava madre o no, questo spetterà dirlo solo ai suoi figli un giorno.
> Capisco che la sua condotta non è in linea con i tuoi parametri di pensiero, ma non ti sembra di eccedere troppo alle volte?
> Natale è vicino siamo tutti più buoni


Ma chi se ne frega di Natale?
Lui conta i giorni dal 21 marzo 2008 no?
Vedrai che 3d il 21 marzo 2012...già me lo vedo...
Sono passati 4 anni da quando lei mi tradì.


----------



## Flavia (13 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega di Natale?
> Lui conta i giorni dal 21 marzo 2008 no?
> Vedrai che 3d il 21 marzo 2012...già me lo vedo...
> Sono passati 4 anni da quando lei mi tradì.


Ma come l'aria delle feste non ha contagiato tutti?
In questa sezione del forum ,intervengo raramente, non mi sento certo in grado di dare consigli, ma di fronte a certe enormità, non so riuscita a stare zitta.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ma come l'aria delle feste non ha contagiato tutti?
> In questa sezione del forum ,intervengo raramente, non mi sento certo in grado di dare consigli, ma di fronte a certe enormità, non so riuscita a stare zitta.


AHAHAHAHAH...ma hai fatto benissimo...è che noi tutti ci abbiamo fatto il callo no?
Magari spiegagli che non solo a essere traditi si soffre ma anche ad essere mollati eh?
E molto!
Ma siccome il dolore da abbandono è lecito e quello da tradimento no...
Allora quello da abbandono non è dolore no?

Cosa è importante? Non tradire.
Allora io devo essere onesto con me stesso.
Ti lascio, magari facendoti soffrire come un cane, e poi vado verso il nuovo amore dicendoti...ehi sono onesto eh?
Ohi, mi sono innamorato di un'altra persona, quindi ho dovuto lasciarti eh?

Oppure...siccome non volevo tradirti...ma volevo scopare con un'altro...allora mi è parso giusto lasciarti!
Coerenza innanzitutto!


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2011)

Primo, una persona di merda è un genitore di merda, perchè non insegnerà nessuna cosa buona ai figli pur di autogiustificarsi!
Secondo, mio padree morì il 21/12/1989, non adoro festeggiare di Natale, perchè in verità non si è mai più buoni, è solo un vestito di convenienza.
Se rossi imparerà che è una persona di merda, se insegnerà che fare le cose che ha fatto lei sono merdate a chi dovrà imparare da lei, allora si che sarà una brava madre, ma l'autogiustificazione che tutti i traditori vogliono è sempre più forte.


----------



## Flavia (13 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Primo, una persona di merda è un genitore di merda, perchè non insegnerà nessuna cosa buona ai figli pur di autogiustificarsi!
> Secondo, mio padree morì il 21/12/1989, non adoro festeggiare di Natale, perchè in verità non si è mai più buoni, è solo un vestito di convenienza.
> Se rossi imparerà che è una persona di merda, se insegnerà che fare le cose che ha fatto lei sono merdate a chi dovrà imparare da lei, allora si che sarà una brava madre, ma l'autogiustificazione che tutti i traditori vogliono è sempre più forte.


Daniele la mia battuta sul Natale era per sdrammatizzare un poco.
Non credo che nessuno possa giudicare Rossi come madre ( io non sono madre), potrà vivere il rapporto con suo marito in modo poco trasparente, ma emettere sentenze sul suo ruolo di genitore è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Andy (13 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> *ma emettere sentenze sul suo ruolo di genitore è tutt'altra cosa.*


Perchè?


----------



## Daniele (13 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia, il ruolo è unico, non esiste un gran pezzo di merda che sia un ottimo genitore. Esiste un gran pezzo di merda che ama i suoi figli, ma che insegnerà ai figli che è giusto essere gran pezzi di merda, ecco, per me questi sono genitori pessimi. Amare un figlio, lo sa fare anche il mio gatto, è farli crescere capaci di non essere dei pezzi di pupù e capaci di stare meglio che fa la differenza.


----------



## Flavia (13 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè?


Perchè l'argomento figli è delicato e personale, e perchè nessuno vive con lei per vedere se è un bravo o cattivo genitore.
Si può essere una cattiva moglie, un cattivo marito, ma ciò non implica che questo debba riflettersi anche sul ruolo di genitore


----------



## Flavia (13 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Flavia, il ruolo è unico, non esiste un gran pezzo di merda che sia un ottimo genitore. Esiste un gran pezzo di merda che ama i suoi figli, ma che insegnerà ai figli che è giusto essere gran pezzi di merda, ecco, per me questi sono genitori pessimi. Amare un figlio, lo sa fare anche il mio gatto, è farli crescere capaci di non essere dei pezzi di pupù e capaci di stare meglio che fa la differenza.


Daniele la pensiamo in modo diverso, non credo che su questo argomento le nostre idee potranno trovare un punto comune.


----------



## Andy (13 Dicembre 2011)

Flavia ha detto:


> Perchè l'argomento figli è delicato e personale, e perchè nessuno vive con lei per vedere se è un bravo o cattivo genitore.
> Si può essere una cattiva moglie, un cattivo marito, ma ciò non implica che questo debba riflettersi anche sul ruolo di genitore


Secondo me bisogna fare una bella differenza su come si è genitori.

Un genitore può crescere il figlio dedicando la propria vita ad esso e non facendogli mancare nulla. E' la sua cosa più importante. E su questo nulla da dire, ma bisogna acnhe ammettere che non tutte le mamme sono così.

Ma io a mio figlio, che gli voglio un bene del mondo insegnerò la vita per come la vedo io: è sempre mio figlio.
E se io la vita la vedo distorta, così mio figlio la apprenderà.

Magari a 18 anni mio figlio, da solo apre gli occhi e capisce di quanto deboli siano stati i suoi genitori. E succede anche questo.

Io dico sempre, e ne sono convinto, che spesso un figlio diventa uno scudo, per cercare apprezzamenti, solo per il fatto di averne uno.


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

daniele sei veramente una persona spregevole
posso capire chi ti ha fatto male perchè nonc redo si possa amre una persona come te
cosa ne sai delle dinamiche delgi altri parli solo d auomo ferito e profondamente solo
che pena
ma non permetterti mai più di offendere il ruolo di genitore, non tso nemmeno a giustificarmi qui dentro perchè sicura del mio ruolo come mamma
tu sei un povero pazzo tutto qui
renderesti infelice chiunque credo


grazie di cuore a chi ès tato gentile nel bene e nel male 
ci sono persone davvero carine qui dentro

ciao


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2011)

io so solo che ai miie bimbi non faccio e nonf acciamo amncare nulla
l'amore tra due persone può finire
può rimanere del gran bene

lìerroe mio è stato farmi coinvolgere da un altro certo
ma se è successo, il fatto che sia successo denota che qualcosas di imp si è affievolito
io sono molto coinvolta da questa persona e lui d ame
ma non posso pensare di rovinare una famiglis x adesso non ci riesco

non è solo per sesso se succedono certe cose
nella mia storia purtroopo ci sono in ballo altri sentimenti che se potessimo ricacceremmo indietro entrambi

devo amamzzarmi perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro dopo anni di mancanze?
no anzi lo vivo come un regalo
ma nonsotante tutto e chi ci è passato lo sa non c'è giorno che mi diaa è sbagliato basta
ma di testa lo faccio
di cuore no

non riesco
posso anche  non vederlo per 3 mesi che tutto rimane li intatto
mio marito? gli volgioun gran bene ma ha sbagliato e tanto e lo sa
dice che avrà pazienzaperchè mi ha lasciato tanto da sola 
che ci va del tempo x ricostruirci ma devo esserne convinta
cosa posso fare' confessare? x liberarmi la coscenza?
ed è grave
chi lo fa x sesso di tradire da quel che sento lo fa con entrambi 

solo che questo sentimento lo caccio via perchè non posso viverlo
tutto qui
poiq ualcuno qui tra voisa di più di questa storia e sa la situaizone delicata che c'è dietro il dolore ecc
ma daniele non volgio la sappia che sarebbe capace di ferire anche per quello
grazie


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Primo, una persona di merda è un genitore di merda, perchè non insegnerà nessuna cosa buona ai figli pur di autogiustificarsi!
> Secondo, mio padree morì il 21/12/1989, non adoro festeggiare di Natale, perchè in verità non si è mai più buoni, è solo un vestito di convenienza.
> Se rossi imparerà che è una persona di merda, se insegnerà che fare le cose che ha fatto lei sono merdate a chi dovrà imparare da lei, allora si che sarà una brava madre, ma l'autogiustificazione che tutti i traditori vogliono è sempre più forte.


Daniele ti piacerebbe che uno ti chiedesse.
Oh mi dispiace per la morte di tuo padre, ma dimmi come è morto.
Tu sconsolato glielo racconti...
E ti senti rispondere...
Ah caro mio è colpa sua sai se è morto.

Io penso che un genitore debba insegnare ad un figlio a percorrere la propria strada.
Un domani Rossi, potrebbe trovarsi con una figlia grande, che ha tre figli, un marito sempre via per lavoro, e incorrere in certe situazioni no?
Rossi non potrà insegnarle un fico secco.
Potrà solo dirle: figlia mia, quando tu eri piccola, io sono passata per questi sentieri qui. E ho vissuto quest'esperienza qui.

Daniele, vorrei tanto trovare una lettera che mi scrisse mio padre il giorno del mio matrimonio. E postarla qui.

Il problema di Rossi è un altro secondo me.
Se io dico, ok, è empirico, tuo marito ha sposato il lavoro e non te, fai bene a trovare una buona compagnia, dico, non lasciarti prendere troppo da una persona che può essere poi dannosa per te eh?

Rossi, dovresti poterti dire come me, cosa sarei diventato in quest'ultimo anno, a sostenermi? Come avrei fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Flavia, il ruolo è unico, non esiste un gran pezzo di merda che sia un ottimo genitore. Esiste un gran pezzo di merda che ama i suoi figli, ma che insegnerà ai figli che è giusto essere gran pezzi di merda, ecco, per me questi sono genitori pessimi. Amare un figlio, lo sa fare anche il mio gatto, è farli crescere capaci di non essere dei pezzi di pupù e capaci di stare meglio che fa la differenza.


Infatti tutti gli sforzi e le sofferenze di mia madre non hanno fatto di me un uomo che non sia una merda eh?
Le facevo ribrezzo fin da bambino...quanto puzzavo!
E mi diceva, se io che sono tua madre, faccio fatica a volerti bene, figuriamoci gli altri eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me bisogna fare una bella differenza su come si è genitori.
> 
> Un genitore può crescere il figlio dedicando la propria vita ad esso e non facendogli mancare nulla. E' la sua cosa più importante. E su questo nulla da dire, ma bisogna acnhe ammettere che non tutte le mamme sono così.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Dipende da che testa ha il figlio no?
Per mio padre la musica è rumore, un fastidio, una colossale perdita di tempo...
Cosa mi ha insegnato mio padre con il suo esempio? 
A suonare bene l'organo?

No, mi ha insegnato la concretezza nella semplicità.
Mi ha insegnato l'amore per qualcosa.
Mi ha insegnato che nulla piove dal cielo, ma che me lo devo guadagnare con il sudore delle mia fronte.
Mi ha insegnato che gli stupidi fanno cose stupide.
MI ha insegnato ad assumermi le responsabilità in prima persona: chi rompe paga e i cocci sono suoi.
Mi ha insegnato ad imparare a farcela da solo.

La sua visione della vita: a me fa semplicemente sorridere eh?

AH mi ha anche insegnato a non dar troppo retta alle lamentele della moglie eh?


----------



## Carola (14 Dicembre 2011)

garzie conte
ma guardaquesta innamoramento questa infatuazione x questa persona anche quello che c'è dietro che ci ha unito dovrò afforntarla e gestirla così come i problemi con mio marito
nemmeno io potevo pensare di scidndermi in due così
nè di stare così bene er era tanto che non succedeva
mi sonor ea conto che piangevo sempre ero sempre tesa nervosa:infelice
si nonsotante i soldi il buont enore di vita
che scema eh invece di approfittarne?

ma sull'essere una buona mamma guarda non ho nessunissimo dubbio ma nessunoe  la serenità dei miei bimbi me lo conferma ogni santo giorno
e su che adulti diventeranno noi cerchiamo dif are il meglio
certo, soptutto alla bimba ..insegnerò a sacrificarsi ma non troppo di non dimenticarsi di se stessa
io l'ho fatto e non va bene
in più x quanto assente il papà è un ottimo papà
siamo io e lui che non funzioniamo più
o meglio lui ora si, dice
io no
soffro per questa cosa che ci crediate o no
e non mi sembra vero di rpovare un sentimento x un altro uomo
ma è così e meno lo nego a me stessa e più l'affronto
non crediate sia fiera di me cmq

ma forse certe cose devono capitare, potevo dire di no e non l'ho fatto e un motivo un bisogno ci sarà visto che no non sono una che finsice a letto x gioco/passatempo


----------



## Micia (14 Dicembre 2011)

*Daniele.*



Daniele ha detto:


> Flavia, il ruolo è unico, non esiste un gran pezzo di merda che sia un ottimo genitore. Esiste un gran pezzo di merda che ama i suoi figli, ma che insegnerà ai figli che è giusto essere gran pezzi di merda, ecco, per me questi sono genitori pessimi. Amare un figlio, lo sa fare anche il mio gatto, è farli crescere capaci di non essere dei pezzi di pupù e capaci di stare meglio che fa la differenza.




mi permetto di dirti sottovoce che nella tua rabbia dovresti andarci a mettere il naso.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ne abbiamo già parlato. Ma tu pensi veramente che io ai miei figli insegno che la cosa giusta sia tradire o ingannare il prossimo? io so cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato e cerco di trasmettere questo ai miei figli. Se un gionro dovessero scoprire che ho tradito il loro papà e mi accuseranno di non essere stata coerente, saprò che hanno ragione ma il fatto che io abbia mancato di rispetto a mio marito non significa che loro debbano fare altrettanto. Mi auguro che diventino persone migliori di me e più coerenti e per quello che posso cercherò sempre di insegnargli questo.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> io so solo che ai miie bimbi non faccio e nonf acciamo amncare nulla
> l'amore tra due persone può finire
> può rimanere del gran bene
> 
> ...


Hai molto ragione..il bello che Daniele non e'un'idiota,e'diventato ingegnere credo abbia un bel posto di lavoro,una nuova donna,e vive in una citta'dove si sta benissimo.
Non so se sono stato,ormai i miei sono uomini,un buon padre,ma guai a chi me li tocca...l'onesta'e altri valori li hanno.
Questo anche se tradisco e ho tradito mia moglie,ma Daniele non lo puo'capire...sai Rossi queste cose vanno provate....i cornuti come Daniele non sanno che pace e serenita'doni l'amante..


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Flavia, il ruolo è unico, non esiste un gran pezzo di merda che sia un ottimo genitore. Esiste un gran pezzo di merda che ama i suoi figli, ma che insegnerà ai figli che è giusto essere gran pezzi di merda, ecco, per me questi sono genitori pessimi. Amare un figlio, lo sa fare anche il mio gatto, è farli crescere capaci di non essere dei pezzi di pupù e capaci di stare meglio che fa la differenza.


Daniele innanzitutto sono in totale disaccordo con quello che scrivi! non puoi giudicare un genitore in base a quello che viene a scrivere qui! 
credo che nessun traditore insegni ai suoi figli che tradire è giusto quindi ti pregherei di lasciare fuori i figli di Rossi da questa storia.

Mettici anche che Rossi ha fatto la "colf" al marito per tre anni, un marito che non l'ha considerata come donna: questo invece è una cosa giusta da insegnare ai figli????? 

Se Rossi ha cercato delle "tenerezze" fuori dal suo matrimonio forse le colpe non sono solo le sue; sono d'accordo sul fatto che a questo punto Rossi deve decidere cosa vuole fare e che non può continuare la sua doppia vita ma da qui a giudicare il suo ruolo di mamma ce ne passa.....


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2011)

io ho notato che quando ero ragazzina io, se combinavamo qualcosa di sbagliato, la colpa era la nostra, e i genitori ce le suonavano di santa ragione!
ora è da diversi anni che la colpa non è mai dei figli, ma dei genitori, che magari si sono separati, lavorano troppo, o della scuola, della società che offre poco...etc. etc.
bè, mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo
credo che ciascuno di noi nasca già con il proprio carattere, che poi si forma pienamente con gli anni, l'ambiente e le esperienze
così come è da ammirare il figlio di nn che si realizza nella vita, o il figlio di un delinquente che si trova un lavoro onesto, allo stesso modo risulta piuttosto incomprensibile il figlio di buona famiglia che fa una vita da disgraziato
del resto, senza guardare lontano, avrete notato anche voi che tra fratelli e sorelle, cresciuti quindi nello stesso identico modo, capita quasi sempre di avere caratteri e visioni delle vita completamente diverse, se non opposte
anche mia sorella ed io, 2 anni di differenza, siamo così, diversissime


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> io ho notato che quando ero ragazzina io, se combinavamo qualcosa di sbagliato, la colpa era la nostra, e i genitori ce le suonavano di santa ragione!
> ora è da diversi anni che la colpa non è mai dei figli, ma dei genitori, che magari si sono separati, lavorano troppo, o della scuola, della società che offre poco...etc. etc.
> bè, mi dispiace, ma non sono d'accordo
> credo che ciascuno di noi nasca già con il proprio carattere, che poi si forma pienamente con gli anni, l'ambiente e le esperienze
> ...


Maddai certe cose non si possono sentire...
Papino piantala o vuoi che telefoni al telefono azzurro?
Ma poverini...

La mia amica psichiatra che lavora con le coppie e le famiglie ha mostrato con dati alla mano, che non c'è NESSUNA correlazione tra educazione e comportamenti devianti. Anzi si dà il dato che da famiglie ottime vengono fuori dei devianti, e da pessime famiglie degli ottimi elementi.
Pare che l'età d'oro sia l'adolescenza.
Lì una ragazza può vedere in sua madre una povera sfigata perdente e dirsi...ok...io scelgo di far di tutto per essere una persona diversa.
Avevo 11 anni quando ho scelto di diventare quello che volevo io a prescindere da quello che volevano i miei.
E ricatti morali, sensi di colpa sono volati a nastro, me ne sono sempre strasbattuto i coglioni.
L'importante per me è sempre stato che non abbracci la causa sbagliata.
Sono il primo a dire che se fossi cresciuto in certi anni, sarei diventato un fervente terrorista.
E credetemi nessuno fin'ora è riuscito a piegare la mia testa.


----------



## free (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai certe cose non si possono sentire...
> Papino piantala o vuoi che telefoni al telefono azzurro?
> Ma poverini...
> 
> ...


ma infatti!

la tua amica è una psichiatra, non una psicologa! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti!
> 
> la tua amica è una psichiatra, non una psicologa! :up:


Si fa la psichiatra...
Detesta gli psicologi...


----------



## Andy (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si fa la psichiatra...
> Detesta gli psicologi...


Gli rubano i clienti...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Gli rubano i clienti...


No.
Lei dice che un psicologo è bravissimo a metterti davanti ai tuoi problemi.
Ma poi non sa dartene la soluzione.
Poi lei sostiene che 90% della gente è convinta di avere problemi e ricorre al psico.
In realtà il psico, svolge un ruolo che una volta era affidato al confessore o al medico.

Chi ha veramente dei problemi, in genere: non soffre, sta benissimo con sè stesso: ma rende la vita impossibile agli altri.
Un conto sono le nevrosi.
Un conto le psicosi.

Poi mi ha insegnato che la mente umana è come tutto un equilibrio di pesi.
Togli un peso e va tutto in mona.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Lei dice che un psicologo è bravissimo a metterti davanti ai tuoi problemi.
> Ma poi non sa dartene la soluzione.
> Poi lei sostiene che 90% della gente è convinta di avere problemi e ricorre al psico.
> ...


Infatti. Dopo il psicologo entrambi dovrebbero andare dal psichiatra per farsi curare


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Infatti. Dopo il psicologo entrambi dovrebbero andare dal psichiatra per farsi curare


Ma infatti va così....
Il problema è che siamo tutti bravi a fare gli psicologi degli altri...
Ma mai di noi stessi...

Da cui la medicina di parlare a noi stessi no?


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai certe cose non si possono sentire...
> Papino piantala o vuoi che telefoni al telefono azzurro?
> Ma poverini...
> 
> ...


idem hanno detto di me.

mi conforta quello che dice la psichiatra...molto.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Lei dice che un psicologo è bravissimo a metterti davanti ai tuoi problemi.
> Ma poi non sa dartene la soluzione.
> Poi lei sostiene che 90% della gente è convinta di avere problemi e ricorre al psico.
> ...



staquoto.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti va così....
> Il problema è che siamo tutti bravi a fare gli psicologi degli altri...
> *Ma mai di noi stessi.*..
> 
> Da cui la medicina di parlare a noi stessi no?



avessi mai , dico mai conosciuto uno psicolgo che abbia una vita personale non dico perfetta, ma ALMENO non un disastro.

figli dipendenti a vari livelli

3 matrimoni.

figli ovunque
psicosi, schizzofrenie...un macello...

Tra gli psichiatri..no...vabbè..è una considerazione superficiale..solo un dato personale.


----------



## free (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avessi mai , dico mai conosciuto uno psicolgo che abbia una vita personale non dico perfetta, ma ALMENO non un disastro.
> 
> figli dipendenti a vari livelli
> 
> ...



ahahahahahaha!
idem!

preferisco chiedere lumi al mio gatto


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> avessi mai , dico mai conosciuto uno psicolgo che abbia una vita personale non dico perfetta, ma ALMENO non un disastro.
> 
> figli dipendenti a vari livelli
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...lei è separata...
Si è separata perchè ha conosciuto il suo attuale compagno...
Un uomo veramente sopra le righe...che mi fa morir dal ridere...
Ricorderò sempre un ultimo dell'anno assieme...
Allora la psichiatra è nata in una certa città.
Tra gli invitati c'è na tizia incazzosa...e il compagno della psichiatra...dice...ah sai come sono le donne di quella città?
E sta scema comincia a dire...ah le donne di quella città sono tutte puttane...

La psichiatra diventa rossa come un peperone...e io e il suo compagno che sapevamo che era nativa di là...ridevamo come dei matti...

Poi lui fa...ahahahahahahaahaaha...conte sapessi che vita...che elementi ti telefonano in cerca di lei...o che gente ti viene a suonare il campanello...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha!
> idem!
> 
> preferisco chiedere lumi al mio gatto


Mia moglie crede di essere che so la regina di biancaneve...parla con gli specchi...e che discorsi...eheheheeheh...
Una volta le ho detto...
Donna, se ti becco a sputtanarmi alle spalle rompo tutti gli specchi della casa...e ti dico...hai finito di tramare alle mie spalle...
Lei mi risponde...auf eccolo con le tue manie di persecuzion...hai finito tutti i nemici?


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Lei dice che un psicologo è bravissimo a metterti davanti ai tuoi problemi.
> Ma poi non sa dartene la soluzione.
> Poi lei sostiene che 90% della gente è convinta di avere problemi e ricorre al psico.
> ...


Io sono stato per un paio di mesi in cura da uno psichiatra per depressione. Premetto che alla fine l'ho mollato perchè erano più i soldi che pretendeva (per colloqui inutili e farmaci prescritti) che per una prospettiva di cura...
E con tutto mi diceva peste e corna degli psicologi, perchè la depressione è una malattia e va curata con i farmaci, perchè le parole, il vero depresso nemmeno le sente.
La verità non la so, perchè non sono un medico, ma io stetti meglio quando poco dopo mi fidanzai. Ma mi aiutò la palestra. PAROLE E FARMACI non so, forse, per la depressione, servono farmaci forti, e non blandi. Ma dentro me stesso era un incubo. A me le parole non solo non mi interessavano, ma provavo odio a sentirle, perchè chi le propina nella testa non è depresso, e non ti capisce. Dice solo stronzate.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono stato per un paio di mesi in cura da uno psichiatra per depressione. Premetto che alla fine l'ho mollato perchè erano più i soldi che pretendeva (per colloqui inutili e farmaci prescritti) che per una prospettiva di cura...
> E con tutto mi diceva peste e corna degli psicologi, perchè la depressione è una malattia e va curata con i farmaci, perchè le parole, il vero depresso nemmeno le sente.
> La verità non la so, perchè non sono un medico, ma io stetti meglio quando poco dopo mi fidanzai. Ma mi aiutò la palestra. PAROLE E FARMACI non so, forse, per la depressione, servono farmaci forti, e non blandi. Ma dentro me stesso era un incubo. A me le parole non solo non mi interessavano, ma provavo odio a sentirle, perchè chi le propina nella testa non è depresso, e non ti capisce. Dice solo stronzate.


Depressione?
Malattia che si cura solo con i farmaci.
Prendi i farmaci ti tiri su, smetti i farmaci, torni giù.
Come l'ipertensione no?

Casomai uno specialista deve diagnosticare eh?
Nell'80% dei casi, è solo la convinzione di essere depressi eh?
E allora ti si liquida con due o tre paroline.
Ma siccome non sei contento allora cerchi all'infinito lo specialista che si faccia pagare una montagna di soldi, per dirti quello che ti piacerebbe sentirti dire no?
Ossia farti compatire.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Depressione?
> Malattia che si cura solo con i farmaci.
> Prendi i farmaci ti tiri su, smetti i farmaci, torni giù.
> Come l'ipertensione no?
> ...


No, no ero depresso davvero. Mi fece al primo colloquio un terzo grado con il suo assistente. Mi prescrisse un programma di cura, inizialmente blando, diceva lui, per capire come evolveva la cosa.
Mi diede una specie di agendina mensile con tre tipi di farmaci, con la loro posologia e i momenti durante il giorno in cui dovevo prenderli.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ci siamo rivisti
> adesso arriveranno le mazzate
> rivisti dopo mesi
> non è cambiato nulla
> ...


Come dopo mesi non è cambiato nulla?
Ma non dicevi che l'altro ti era "scaduto", che ti dava un senso di nausea, che avevi capito di amare tuo marito....bah...
Poi basta  che lo rivedi e torna ad essere Dio in terra...bah...la sto vedendo sempre piu come oscuro ...

E non dire che hai fatto di tutto per evitarlo, perché se io voglio evitare di vedere una persona stai sicuro che NON la vedrò...ltei.semplicemente tu non hai mai voluto veramente tagliare con l'altro.


----------



## Andy (15 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Come dopo mesi non è cambiato nulla?
> *Ma non dicevi che l'altro ti era "scaduto", che ti dava un senso di nausea, che avevi capito di amare tuo marito....bah...*
> Poi basta  che lo rivedi e torna ad essere Dio in terra...bah...la sto vedendo sempre piu come oscuro ...


Capito del perchè di certe mie uscite? Che molti non capiscono?


----------



## Hirohito (15 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ci siamo rivisti
> adesso arriveranno le mazzate
> rivisti dopo mesi
> non è cambiato nulla
> ...


Mi piace. Incipit a mò di sms, poi introspezione colloquiale e finale Shakespeariano.
Hai reso alla grande quello che vivi. 
Mi piace mi piace mi piace. 
Il come si racconta fa sempre la differenza...


----------



## Niko74 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Cerca di viverlo con serenità senza sensi di colpa.
> *Vivilo come una cosa solo tua*, un momento di ricarica, una piccola oasi di felicita'.
> Perché dobbiamo sempre farci condizionare dalla società, dai moralismi? Perché cercare assoluzioni?
> Vivila per quello che ti da', vedi che percorso prende e le decisioni se ci dovranno essere le prenderai quando sarai più consapevole o decisa di certe scelte.


Che sia una cosa solo sua non è vero, solo che chi tradisce ne è convinto.....
Poi se non trovi giusto farti condizionare dalla società, dai moralismi e bla bla bla...ci può pure stare...però se uno fosse veramente convinto di queste idee che esprime non farebbe tutto di nascosto come un vigliacco per tenere all'oscuro l'ignaro cornuto.

Poi ci credo che sia per voi la vostra piccola e bella oasi di felicita e che vi ricarichi tanto....


----------



## Niko74 (16 Dicembre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> brava!
> grazie!
> 
> ora lui avrebbe pure iniziato a vedermi am perchè?
> ...


Brava brava...prenditi tutto, sia le emozioni che di da questa fantastica persona che anche quel poco che ti da il tuo caro marito...non ti preoccupare di nulla...vai tranquilla e divertiti.

Per la cronaca io penso di sapere "cosa fa questo".....fa le stesse cose di tutti gli abili intortatori, o per lo meno tali e quali all'intortatore di mia moglie, che scriveva cose cosi mirabolanti e poi quando ho scoperto tutto si è eclissato (per riprovarci dopo 3 mesi...beccato e rieclissato....)
Ovvio che non posso sapere veramente come è il tuo amante, ma a sentire come ne parlava mia moglie (e a leggere le cose che si scrivevano) potrebbe essere la stessa persona....


----------



## Daniele (16 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che sia una cosa solo sua non è vero, solo che chi tradisce ne è convinto.....
> Poi se non trovi giusto farti condizionare dalla società, dai moralismi e bla bla bla...ci può pure stare...però se uno fosse veramente convinto di queste idee che esprime non farebbe tutto di nascosto come un vigliacco per tenere all'oscuro l'ignaro cornuto.
> 
> Poi ci credo che sia per voi la vostra piccola e bella oasi di felicita e che vi ricarichi tanto....


Niko, ma percxhè ti sei preoccupato di rispondere a Sabina che è una merda di persona? QUando uan merdaccia ti da ragione, ecco, è il momento per inziare a pensare di aver fatto una cazzata, adesso Rossi dovrebbe saperlo di essere su una strada di merda.


----------



## Massone (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Brava brava...prenditi tutto, sia le emozioni che di da questa fantastica persona che anche quel poco che ti da il tuo caro marito...non ti preoccupare di nulla...vai tranquilla e divertiti.
> 
> Per la cronaca io penso di sapere "cosa fa questo".....fa le stesse cose di tutti gli abili intortatori, o per lo meno tali e quali all'intortatore di mia moglie, che scriveva cose cosi mirabolanti e poi quando ho scoperto tutto si è eclissato (per riprovarci dopo 3 mesi...beccato e rieclissato....)
> Ovvio che non posso sapere veramente come è il tuo amante, ma a sentire come ne parlava mia moglie (e a leggere le cose che si scrivevano) potrebbe essere la stessa persona....


quando arrivano ad una certa eta' la rimbambitaggine aumenta!


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, ma percxhè ti sei preoccupato di rispondere a Sabina che è una merda di persona? QUando uan merdaccia ti da ragione, ecco, è il momento per inziare a pensare di aver fatto una cazzata, adesso Rossi dovrebbe saperlo di essere su una strada di merda.


Ma daiiii....
Ti esce cosi bene la merda dalla bocca......


hahahah


----------



## Daniele (17 Dicembre 2011)

Io sono convinto fermamente chew il più delle donne siano delle povere rimbambite, Niko. Si fanno intortare come delle fesse e cosa si può dire di più? Poi questi voli pindarici mi dicono chiaramente che la maggioranza lo sono (ne salvo alcune sia ben chiaro, ma non sono oltre il 50%). Quindi che stiamo a dire queste cose? Guardiamole come potremmo guardare un vecchio partito di testa, in fin dei conti un poco di pietà non manca mai.
Rossi io ho pietà per te, guarda un poco!


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2011)

Ma basta.. smettiamola di vedere le donne come vittime di abili intortatori, tutte rimbambite incapaci di intendere e volere..
Capita che esistano le fesse. Ma anche di fessi è pieno il mondo eh. 
Capita che si facciano degli sbagli perchè tratti in inganno, e capita che si facciano delle scelte per altri miliardi di ragioni, dall'eccitazione alla noia, dalla paura fino alla pura cattiveria. Annovero anche la stupidità come spinta all'azione.

Ma consideriamo di dare più spesso oltre alla colpa anche il dolo, non considerandolo necessariamente una penalizzazione.
Preferisco essere considerata una stronza che una decerebrata.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma basta.. smettiamola di vedere le donne come vittime di abili intortatori, tutte rimbambite incapaci di intendere e volere..
> Capita che esistano le fesse. Ma anche di fessi è pieno il mondo eh.
> Capita che si facciano degli sbagli perchè tratti in inganno, e capita che si facciano delle scelte per altri miliardi di ragioni, dall'eccitazione alla noia, dalla paura fino alla pura cattiveria. Annovero anche la stupidità come spinta all'azione.
> 
> ...


Vero amica mia...
Sai com'è no? Siete donne...
Esseri che davanti ad un uomo al preciso istante X...avete contemporaneamente centomila buoni motivi per darla e centobuoni motivi per tenerla...

I guai iniziano quando una la dà...e io mi ritrovo con...
Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....conte...conte.......buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...Daniele ha scritto che sono mignotta...picchialo...dighe parolacce...

La spinta mia cara Lostris è sempre quella...la curiosità...no?

Le stronze sono sempre molto intelligenti eh?
Da cui il detto...gli uomini preferiscono le stronze no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (17 Dicembre 2011)

Più leggo i "botta e risposta" tra traditi e traditori, e più mi sento di fare i complimenti all'inventore di questo forum. Ha beccato un filone inesauribile e soprattutto una impareggiabile riserva di argomenti di studio.
:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Più leggo i "botta e risposta" tra traditi e traditori, e più mi sento di fare i complimenti all'inventore di questo forum. Ha beccato un filone inesauribile e soprattutto una riserva inesauribile di argomenti di studio...


:up:


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> *Ma basta.. smettiamola di vedere le donne come vittime di abili intortatori, tutte rimbambite incapaci di intendere e volere..*
> Capita che esistano le fesse. Ma anche di fessi è pieno il mondo eh.
> Capita che si facciano degli sbagli perchè tratti in inganno, e capita che si facciano delle scelte per altri miliardi di ragioni, dall'eccitazione alla noia, dalla paura fino alla pura cattiveria. Annovero anche la stupidità come spinta all'azione.
> 
> ...


Ma basta cosa!!!!
Quando io ho detto che l'amante di mia moglie era un abile intortatore è perché E' COSI'...ho letto tutte le frasi da baci perugina che scriveva ed era pure bravo.
Poi io non ho usato ne il termine "vittima" ne il termine "rimbambita". Infatti mia moglie non la ritengo rimbambita per nulla (se no non ci sarei ancora assieme) e non si può certo dire che sia stata una vittima...nessuno l'ha costretta....ha fatto quello che ha voluto fare.


----------



## Hirohito (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma basta cosa!!!!
> Quando io ho detto che l'amante di mia moglie era un abile intortatore è perché E' COSI'...ho letto tutte le frasi da baci perugina che scriveva ed era pure bravo.
> Poi io non ho usato ne il termine "vittima" ne il termine "rimbambita". Infatti mia moglie non la ritengo rimbambita per nulla (se no non ci sarei ancora assieme) e non si può certo dire che sia stata una vittima...nessuno l'ha costretta....ha fatto quello che ha voluto fare.


Infatti molte donne DECIDONO di farsi intortare !!!!!
Così si preparano l'autoalibi in anticipo.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Infatti molte donne DECIDONO di farsi intortare !!!!!
> Così si preparano l'autoalibi in anticipo.....


AAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAH...vero...
Se non ci vogliono stare...tu puoi usare quel che vuoi...
Ma niet eh?

Conosci qualcuno più abile nell'arte di giustificarsi di una donna?
E' biblico eh?

Il serpente ( che tu Dio hai creato) mi ha ingannata...quindi colpa tua! Se io ho mangiato dell'albero...
La prossima volta dio, dovevi crearmi meno curiosa...

Diremo che si intorta solo quella che ha voglia di farsi intortare no?


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma basta cosa!!!!
> Quando io ho detto che l'amante di mia moglie era un abile intortatore è perché E' COSI'...ho letto tutte le frasi da baci perugina che scriveva ed era pure bravo.
> Poi io non ho usato ne il termine "vittima" ne il termine "rimbambita". Infatti mia moglie non la ritengo rimbambita per nulla (se no non ci sarei ancora assieme) e non si può certo dire che sia stata una vittima...nessuno l'ha costretta....ha fatto quello che ha voluto fare.


Ehm.. caro Niko, in realtà non mi riferivo direttamente a quanto detto da te. Era una considerazione di carattere generale, infatti non ho citato nessuno. E' stata più un'esternazione di getto.
Semplicemente leggendo mi è partito l'embolo perchè non è la prima volta che mi capita di sentire generalizzazioni di tale tipo.

Mi spiace che ti sia sentito preso in causa. Però già definendo quell'uomo un abile intortatore necessariamente tua moglie fa la parte quantomeno dell'ingenua. Nessuno parla di costrizione a fare alcunchè, anche perchè gli intortatori portano abilmente coloro che cadono nella loro rete a fare quello che vogliono loro. O no?
Ma poi dici che tua moglie ha fatto quello che ha voluto fare, va bene.

Quello che io volevo dire è basta anche a dare certi tipi di giustificazione. 
Allora, o l'amante di tua moglie era un abile intortatore, e tu in parte (quanta, piccola o molta, lo sai soltanto tu) hai giustificato il suo tradimento in relazione a questo. Se lo hai fatto è perchè l'hai in parte discolpata in virtù del campione d'intortamento che si è trovata davanti. 

Oppure il fatto che il suo amante fosse una faccia di c..o non ha assolutamente avuto peso nella sua decisione deliberata di tradirti. E allora il punto che fosse abile ad ingannare non c'entra niente. 
Anzi, ai tuoi occhi forse non si sarebbe nemmeno qualificato come tale.

In alcuni casi, caspita, può capitare di essere ingannate. In altri però si sceglie deliberatamente di credere a cose inverosimili. 
Te lo dico da donna che ha tradito, e che non accetterebbe mai di essere in parte giustificata nelle scelte che ho fatto dalle abili parole da baci perugina del mio amante.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Niko74 (17 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ehm.. caro Niko, in realtà non mi riferivo direttamente a quanto detto da te. Era una considerazione di carattere generale, infatti non ho citato nessuno. E' stata più un'esternazione di getto.
> Semplicemente leggendo mi è partito l'embolo perchè non è la prima volta che mi capita di sentire generalizzazioni di tale tipo.
> 
> Mi spiace che ti sia sentito preso in causa. Però già definendo quell'uomo un abile intortatore necessariamente tua moglie fa la parte quantomeno dell'ingenua. Nessuno parla di costrizione a fare alcunchè, anche perchè gli intortatori portano abilmente coloro che cadono nella loro rete a fare quello che vogliono loro. O no?
> ...


Mi sono sentito preso in causa perché le parole "abile intortatore le avevo usate io poco prima 

Per il grassetto, io non ho giustificato il tradimento di mia moglie e poco importa quanto bravo fosse a scrivere smancerie il tipo, mia moglie se c'è stata è perché lo ha voluto lei.
Oltretutto io non reputo che lui la ingannasse, anzi ha messo subito in chiaro le cose dettando le sue condizioni...e a lei sono andate bene evidentemente...effettivamente era bravo a scrivere e anche a parlare (poi però nei 2 casi in cui ci ho avuto a che fare ha provato ad intortarmi con alcune balle e vedendo che non attaccavano si è eclissato)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mi sono sentito preso in causa perché le parole "abile intortatore le avevo usate io poco prima
> 
> Per il grassetto, io non ho giustificato il tradimento di mia moglie e poco importa quanto bravo fosse a scrivere smancerie il tipo, mia moglie se c'è stata è perché lo ha voluto lei.
> Oltretutto io non reputo che lui la ingannasse, anzi ha messo subito in chiaro le cose dettando le sue condizioni...e a lei sono andate bene evidentemente...effettivamente era bravo a scrivere e anche a parlare (poi però nei 2 casi in cui ci ho avuto a che fare ha provato ad intortarmi con alcune balle e vedendo che non attaccavano si è eclissato)


Embè e che caspita che cosa speravi di ricavare da lui se non...la donna che mi hai posto accanto mi ha dato del frutto e io ho mangiato no? Ovvio lui è santo è stata lei a corrergli dietro e lui ovvio pur di togliersela dalle balle c'è stato no?

Dai uffa vanno così certe cose...guarda qua...
[video=youtube;fEH-95X7qxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEH-95X7qxU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Dicembre 2011)

Ma Rossi,

ma ti sei cancellata???

Ma perché???


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Rossi,
> 
> ma ti sei cancellata???
> 
> Ma perché???


Merito di Daniele no?
Ma tranquilla...anche lei è caduta tra le mani del conte...come dalia63 eheheheheheheeh...
Bua bua bua...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Merito di Daniele no?
> Ma tranquilla...anche lei è caduta tra le mani del conte...come dalia63 eheheheheheheeh...
> Bua bua bua...



chissà perché ma la cosa non mi tranquillizza affatto hahahahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Merito di Daniele no?
> Ma tranquilla...anche lei è caduta tra le mani del conte...come dalia63 eheheheheheheeh...
> Bua bua bua...


mi raccomando Conte... convincila a restare dai


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi raccomando Conte... convincila a restare dai



E perchè dovrei farlo?
Finchè esistono stronzi che si permettono di giudicare come soloni, sulla genitorialità?
Ma porco casso cane...
Già una si sente insicura e nei guai da sola...
Già ogni madre moderna è strapiena di seghe mentali sul fatto: ma io sono una buona madre?
E qui non diciamo menate.
NON DICIAMO MENATE.
Un UOMO...un compagno, un padre, ha un ruolo immenso oggidì NON nel delegare abilmente l'educazione dei figli alla moglie, MA di aiutare, rassicurare, incentivare...RENDERSI CONTO di quanto una madre fa per i figli eh?

Porco casso cane...
Una che lavora, si tira su tre figli da sola, come riesce, come può...non ha certo bisogno di sentirsi dire che è una madre di merda...solo perchè ha anche un amico del cuore eh?

Mica Rossi ha scritto che lascia i suoi figli da soli chiusi in casa pomeriggi interi per andarsi a far trapanare dal primo che capita eh?

Quando finiremo di pensare che una donna che ha anche una relazione extraconiugale una poco di buono sarà sempre troppo tardi.

Lothar dove sei?
Hanno fatto fuori una del tuo partito eh?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Merito di Daniele no?
> Ma tranquilla...anche lei è caduta tra le mani del conte...come dalia63 eheheheheheheeh...
> *Bunga bunga bunga*...


FYP 

(FYP = fixed your post = te l'ho corretto un po')


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> FYP
> 
> (FYP = fixed your post = te l'ho corretto un po')


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Però a me dispiace per ROssi eh?
Uffi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Però a me dispiace per ROssi eh?
> Uffi...


anche a me, spero che cambi idea


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche a me, spero che cambi idea


ANCHE A ME! Uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ANCHE A ME! Uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Certe cose non devono più accadere...


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certe cose non devono più accadere...


Aspetta! c'è una cosa su cui non sono d'accordo! 
io non do tutta la colpa a Daniele...sappiamo tutti com'è e non c'è verso di fargi cambiare idea! Anche Rossi ormai dovrebbe aver "inquadrato" Daniele....quindi dovrebbe prendere i suoi commenti per quello che sono! 
ora siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che ciò che ha portato Rossi al tradimento è stata una particolare situazione...comprendiamo che ha 3 bimbi e non è facile chiudere tutto ma resta il fatto che comunque verrà "criticata" come traditrice......siamo sempre al solito discorso.....è facile cancellarsi quando non ci viene detto quello che vorremmo sentirci dire!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Aspetta! c'è una cosa su cui non sono d'accordo!
> io non do tutta la colpa a Daniele...sappiamo tutti com'è e non c'è verso di fargi cambiare idea! Anche Rossi ormai dovrebbe aver "inquadrato" Daniele....quindi dovrebbe prendere i suoi commenti per quello che sono!
> ora siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che ciò che ha portato Rossi al tradimento è stata una particolare situazione...comprendiamo che ha 3 bimbi e non è facile chiudere tutto ma resta il fatto che comunque verrà "criticata" come traditrice......siamo sempre al solito discorso.....è facile cancellarsi quando non ci viene detto quello che vorremmo sentirci dire!


Quando sarai madre, ricordati dell'effetto che fa sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda...
Ricordati che là si colpisce molto in basso una donna.

Dire ehi Rossi, guarda che stai sbagliando, guarda che sei confusa, guarda che sei nei casini, guarda che ti aiutiano a uscirne da certe dinamiche è una cosa...

Darle della merda solo perchè sei impazzito e somatizzi con ogni donna che tradisce quella pirlotta che ha tradito te...è tutto un altro paio di maniche...

Tu sai che mi indigno molto difronte a certe cose...

Non è detto sai che Rossi abbia inquadrato Daniele eh? 

E che pena per uno che oramai fa presa solo sui nuovi utenti, perchè tanto i vecchi non lo leggono neppure più...

Ma ricordati Simy...di certe cose quando avrai un figlio...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sarai madre, ricordati dell'effetto che fa sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda...


Non sono d'accordo.

Ci si dispiace poco quando una persona viene tradita, perchè si cerca di giustificare l'atto del traditore, e non vedo perchè certe persone che sono genitori di merda *debbano dispiacersi a sentirselo dire*, quando è vero.

Anche tu nella tua firma riporti quella frase sulla sofferenza, l'ultima.

Beh, vale per tutto.

O no?


----------



## Flavia (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sarai madre, ricordati dell'effetto che fa sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda...
> Ricordati che là si colpisce molto in basso una donna.
> 
> Dire ehi Rossi, guarda che stai sbagliando, guarda che sei confusa, guarda che sei nei casini, guarda che ti aiutiano a uscirne da certe dinamiche è una cosa...
> ...


 Conte come al solito hai espresso il tuo pensiero in modo del tutto particolare
Rossi è una delle tante persone che è giunta in questo forum perchè sta male, spero che riesca presto a trovare una soluzione al suo dolore.
Sul mio ex potrei dire tante cose di lui come persona e come uomo, ma come padre posso dire che non è un buon padre, ma un OTTIMO padre.
Per fortuna ( o per sfortuna) i cattivi genitori sono ben altri.


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sarai madre, ricordati dell'effetto che fa sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda...
> Ricordati che là si colpisce molto in basso una donna.
> 
> Dire ehi Rossi, guarda che stai sbagliando, guarda che sei confusa, guarda che sei nei casini, guarda che ti aiutiano a uscirne da certe dinamiche è una cosa...
> ...


Guarda Conte che sono stata la prima a cazziare Daniele per questa cosa! se ti rileggi i commenti precedenti vedrai che ho scritto a Daniele di lasiciare fuori i figli di Rossi da questa storia! 

Dico solo che i commenti di Daniele vanno presi per quello che sono.... e ritengo eccessivo cancellarsi! ......ma è solo una mia modesta opinione!


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ci si dispiace poco quando una persona viene tradita, perchè si cerca di giustificare l'atto del traditore, e non vedo perchè certe persone che sono genitori di merda *debbano dispiacersi a sentirselo dire*, quando è vero.
> 
> ...


no Andy! non puoi giudicare il ruolo di genitore di una persona che non conosci! 
puoi esprimere una tua opinione sul suo tradimento ma i figli vanno lasciati fuori! non è detto che una persona solo perchè tradisca sia un pessimo genitore!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda Conte che sono stata la prima a cazziare Daniele per questa cosa! se ti rileggi i commenti precedenti vedrai che ho scritto a Daniele di lasiciare fuori i figli di Rossi da questa storia!
> 
> Dico solo che i commenti di Daniele vanno presi per quello che sono.... e ritengo eccessivo cancellarsi! ......ma è solo una mia modesta opinione!


Mi sono spiegato male...
Io ce l'ho con gli epiteti di Daniele, non con il fatto che tu trova eccessivo il cancellarsi...
Tu qui hai ricevuto sempre e solo affetto, anche perchè hai sofferto per certe cose...
Rossi, a mio avviso, ne soffre per altre, che possono essere altrettanto dolorose eh?

Non so sai se sia peggio per una donna venir tradita, o venir trascurata...
Una tradita al massimo s'incazza come una iena e pone fine con decisione alle sue pene...
Ma una trascurata, che non sa che pesci pigliare, fidati appassisce in fretta...e se non fa qualcosa poi viaggia mostrando dieci anni di più di quelli che porta...

Guarda che con tre marmocchi, dev'essere molto dura e impegnativa...eh?
Come si dice da noi...tiri i botti!


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no Andy! non puoi giudicare il ruolo di genitore di una persona che non conosci!
> puoi esprimere una tua opinione sul suo tradimento *ma i figli vanno lasciati fuori!* non è detto che una persona solo perchè tradisca sia un pessimo genitore!


Qui non ci capiamo.

Io non dico nulla sui figli. Dove l'ho scritto?

Se una donna ha una famiglia con marito che la ama e dei figli, e lei tradisce di nascosto anche ai figli, mi spieghi che madre è?


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Qui non ci capiamo.
> 
> Io non dico nulla sui figli. Dove l'ho scritto?
> 
> Se una donna ha una famiglia con marito che la ama e dei figli, e lei *tradisce di nascosto anche ai figli,* mi spieghi che madre è?


in che modo tradirebbe i figli?
non li cura? li lascia in mezzo ad una strada? li sta abbandonando? ma tu lo sai??????? 
non puoi giudicare il fatto che sia o meno una buona madre! 

....il marito di Rossi invece secondo te è un buon marito?


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male...
> Io ce l'ho con gli epiteti di Daniele, non con il fatto che tu trova eccessivo il cancellarsi...
> *Tu qui hai ricevuto sempre e solo affetto*, anche perchè hai sofferto per certe cose...
> Rossi, a mio avviso, ne soffre per altre, che possono essere altrettanto dolorose eh?
> ...


su questo ti sbagli....il mio primo post è stato una tragedia! 
ricordati che c'era Stermi che mi massacrò............


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in che modo tradirebbe i figli?
> non li cura? li lascia in mezzo ad una strada? li sta abbandonando? ma tu lo sai???????
> non puoi giudicare il fatto che sia o meno una buona madre!
> 
> ....il marito di Rossi invece secondo te è un buon marito?


Non ci capiamo 2, la vendetta.

Non parlo di Rossi, ma in genere.

Ok, tu hai 10 anni, tua mamma tromba con un altro, mentre tu stai a casa con papà, e aspetti ardentemente il Natale, perchè tutta la famiglia sta assieme e ti aspetti il regalo, da mamma e papà (chi è costui, Simy?).

Una mamma di cacca.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in che modo tradirebbe i figli?
> non li cura? li lascia in mezzo ad una strada? li sta abbandonando? ma tu lo sai???????
> non puoi giudicare il fatto che sia o meno una buona madre!
> 
> ....il marito di Rossi invece secondo te è un buon marito?


Vedi...ehm...io spezzerei una lancia in favore del marito di Rossi.
Ti parlo da maschio.

Sarà una cosa solo culturale.
Ma per molti di noi, se non avessimo avuto l'ideale di tirar su una famiglia, saremmo finiti come dei barboni.

Cioè molti uomini si sentono realizzati e validi, perchè si dicono...grazie al mio impegno e al mio lavoro, offro benessere materiale, quindi opportunità, a mia moglie e ai miei figli.

NOn è sempre facile capirsi eh?
Per esempio lei dice...trovati del tempo per stare con i tuoi figli: è importante per loro.
Tu ti dici...ah ok...
Il giorno dopo dici...sai cara vedo che hai bisogno di tempo per te stessa...guarda ho assunto una baby sitters per i nostri figli.

Per certi uomini, avere una bella famiglia, è come avere una bella macchina: status simbol...

E pensa...la peggior botta che possano ricevere è venire fanculizzati dalla moglie.
Perchè quando capita questo...hai tutti i maschi e colleghi che ridono di te e ti considerano uno sfigato.

In coppia è molto difficile riuscire ad invertire i ruoli eh? Spece se i compiti sono spartiti.


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo 2, la vendetta.
> 
> Non parlo di Rossi, ma in genere.
> 
> ...


non sono d'accordo Andy...i problemi tra mamma e papà non devono necessariamente coinvolgere i figli!
si può essere un ottimo genitore "traditore" e un pessimo genitore "fedele"


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo 2, la vendetta.
> 
> Non parlo di Rossi, ma in genere.
> 
> ...


Allora scindiamo.
I figli percepiscono la mamma come la mamma.
Non come una donna eh?

Sai Andy, la prima volta che ho visto un giornale porno...avevo 8 anni.
Non so come spiegarti sta roba, ma un bambino è scevro da immaginare che i propri genitori lo abbiano concepito facendo certi giochini imposti da legge di natura.

Perchè hai sta visione spettrale e denigrante del sesso?
Che ti cambia se la mamma invece è andata
1) Dall'estetista
2) In piscina
3) In palestra
4) A mangiare la pizza con le amiche
5) Andata a ballare nella sua serata libera
6) Si è visto cn qualcuno?

Hai una visione peccaminosa del sesso..
E ti fai una storia con una prostituta...

Possiamo azzardare a dirti...che sei...un po'...eccentrico?


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora scindiamo.
> I figli percepiscono la mamma come la mamma.
> Non come una donna eh?
> 
> ...


Sai leggendo queste cose e sapendo che voi siete del nord, mi confermo la visione che qui al sud si da un valore maggiore a certi ideali, se per voi la mamma che va con un altro anche per i bambini non cambia nulla.

A me avete detto in molti che dalle mie parti sono tutte persone strane, stronze, tutte io le ho trovate, ma ho la sensazione che dalle vostre parti c'è un libertinaggio inculcato, per cui è tutto normale.

Il figlio che trova la mamma a letto con uno che non sia il papà si piglia la tranvata nel sedere, non diciamo boiate.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai leggendo queste cose e sapendo che voi siete del nord, mi confermo la visione che qui al sud si da un valore maggiore a certi ideali, se per voi la mamma che va con un altro anche per i bambini non cambia nulla.
> 
> A me avete detto in molti che dalle mie parti sono tutte persone strane, stronze, tutte io le ho trovate, ma ho la sensazione che dalle vostre parti c'è un libertinaggio inculcato, per cui è tutto normale.
> 
> Il figlio che trova la mamma a letto con uno che non sia il papà si piglia la tranvata nel sedere, non diciamo boiate.


Ma in che mondo vivi tu allora...
Porco mondo: la vita sessuale di tua mamma...
NON E' AFFAR TUO no?

Ma dove siamo?
Una donna deve render conto con chi chiava...

Ai suoi figli?

DOve siamo?
State buoni qui sul divano che io e papà andiamo a letto a farci na bella scopata?

Hai forse letto che Rossi è stata beccata dai suoi figli nel letto coniugale con un altro papà?

Eh?

Sei come dire morboso su certe cose...

Ascolti Mario Merola?


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai leggendo queste cose e sapendo che voi siete del nord, mi confermo la visione che qui al sud si da un valore maggiore a certi ideali, se per voi la mamma che va con un altro anche per i bambini non cambia nulla.
> 
> A me avete detto in molti che dalle mie parti sono tutte persone strane, stronze, tutte io le ho trovate, ma ho la sensazione che dalle vostre parti c'è un libertinaggio inculcato, per cui è tutto normale.
> 
> Il* figlio che trova la mamma a letto con uno che non sia il papà si piglia la tranvata nel sedere*, non diciamo boiate.


Andy qui nessuno sta dicendo che devono trovare la mamma a letto con l'amante! e dai su!!!!!! 

ed evitiamo di fare distinzioni tra nord e sud perchè si potrebbe scrivere un libro su "certi ideali"


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai forse letto che Rossi è stata beccata dai suoi figli nel letto coniugale con un altro papà?


No, ma vedi, giochi anche tu al nascondino...

Fa bene la mamma: tientelo nascosto agli occhi dei tuoi figli, che fin quando non lo sanno è tutto apposto, il velo della verità, davanti gli occhi.

Dio, santo, SONO I FIGLI e tu mamma, la tua anima in condivisione alla loro, nascondi loro questo?

No, no, no, in effetti non scindiamo: fatti beccare a letto con i figli, vai fino in fondo al tuo dovere di mamma.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma in che mondo vivi tu allora...
> Porco mondo: la vita sessuale di tua mamma...
> NON E' AFFAR TUO no?
> 
> ...


ahahahahhaha..troppo vero Gran Visir
sai come funziona laggiu'...non ci sono froci..non ci sono adulteri,,nessuno sa'niente....ahahahahahah
oddio qui'siamo ultra goderecci,,d'altronde il maxim Motel,e'a Bologna,mica a Caltanisetta,,,chissa'perche'..le campane fan pom pin...ma e'meglio cosi..se no sarei qua' a scrivere

----lei mi ha di nuovo tradito piango e i dispero,,vado dallo psicanalista....ahahahhahahhah


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy qui nessuno sta dicendo che devono trovare la mamma a letto con l'amante! e dai su!!!!!!


Non capite: voi mi state rispondendo che la menzogna è parte dell'amore materno?

Cioè, finchè i figli non sanno la mamma è sempre la mamma?

Ma non devono saperlo, altrimenti cambia tutto?

E' un tradimento della mamma.

Cazzo, anche io ho la mamma, e per me è stata sempre una persona che va oltre tutto e tutti! Se l'avessi mai scoperta in intimità con un altroche non è mio padre, non l'apprezzerei per quello che mi sono sempre immaginato di lei.

Diverso è se i genitori rompono il rapporto e ai figli viene insegnato *il perchè*.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, ma vedi, giochi anche tu al nascondino...
> 
> Fa bene la mamma: tientelo nascosto agli occhi dei tuoi figli, che fin quando non lo sanno è tutto apposto, il velo della verità, davanti gli occhi.
> 
> ...


Ma stiamo scherzando?
Senti Andy...
Che qua i forumisti parlino...
Vediamo cosa ci raccontano della vita sessuale dei loro genitori eh?

Guarda...ma cosa credi?
Tu le tue cose sessuali le hai raccontate alla mamma? Eh?

Ma porca miseria...
La condivisione con i figli è in senso verticale, non orizzontale eh?

I figli che fanno i sensi di colpa ai genitori?
Sai che direi io a mia figlia se mi fa i conti in tasca?
La stessa cosa che mi disse mio padre...

Quella è la porta: vattene, fatti una casa per conto tuo, e là vivi come pare a te, ma finchè stai in questa casa, le regole le detto io e tu non le puoi neanche discutere...


----------



## Flavia (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahhaha..troppo vero Gran Visir
> 
> *sai come funziona laggiu'...non ci sono froci..non ci sono adulteri,,nessuno sa'niente....ahahahahahah*


Ma a dire il vero, guarda che tutto il mondo è paese e questo vale al sud, come al centro, e al nord!
L'apparenza prima di tutto


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> Senti Andy...
> Che qua i forumisti parlino...
> Vediamo cosa ci raccontano della vita sessuale dei loro genitori eh?
> ...


La mia affermazione è: esistono mamme meravigliose e mamme di cacca. Anche se hanno dei figli sono mamme di cacca.
Una amica (parlo di 5-6 anni fa) aveva all'epoca 39 anni con una figlia, era separata in casa, portava l'amante a letto di casa sua. Andava in giro con una vestaglia senza mutande da sotto. La figlia aveva 6-7anni, la figlia stessa diceva che sentiva la madre ugiolare nella sua stanza, e diceva scurrilità a ripetizioni. Per me era una mamma di merda, figlia o non figlia. E ne stanno tante altre, non proprio così.

Anche coloro che stanno con un uomo, e sentendo la passione avvampare a causa di un estraneo (che poi dicono nauseante), in barba ai figli (piccoli!), mettono da parte la famiglia per i propri piaceri.

Non sposarti, vai, libera come il vento, quella è la porta, quella è la strada.


----------



## Lostris (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, ma vedi, giochi anche tu al nascondino...
> 
> Fa bene la mamma: tientelo nascosto agli occhi dei tuoi figli, che fin quando non lo sanno è tutto apposto, il velo della verità, davanti gli occhi.
> 
> ...


Beh, allora tu sei uno di quei papà che direbbe al figlio quanto è stronza (per essere gentili) sua madre perchè ti ha cornificato???
E questo sarebbe essere un buon padre??

E' il fatto che mio padre abbia tradito mia madre a far di lui un pessimo padre?? o le mille promesse non mantenute, i natali mancati, il parlar male a me di mia madre???

Il fatto che un genitore tradisca, può far di lui un pessimo partner (e anche qui, milioni di varianti/motivazioni/attenuanti/aggravanti ecc ecc), ma mai un pessimo genitore. Quello dipende da altro.

E l'uomo è assolutamente un essere imperfetto. E per fortuna.


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh, allora tu sei uno di quei papà che direbbe al figlio quanto è stronza (per essere gentili) sua madre perchè ti ha cornificato???
> E questo sarebbe essere un buon padre??


Un *buon padre* prende il figlio, a seconda dell'età, che è importante però) e gli dice (senza usare termini cattivi):

E' successo questo e quest'altro. Io sto male per quello che è successo, quindi forse vedrai che tra me e la mamma nulla sarà più come prima. Vorrei che la mamma anche ti spiegasse cosa sta succedendo in casa.


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Un *buon padre* prende il figlio, a seconda dell'età, che è importante però) e gli dice (senza usare termini cattivi):
> 
> E' successo questo e quest'altro. Io sto male per quello che è successo, quindi forse vedrai che tra me e la mamma nulla sarà più come prima. Vorrei che la mamma anche ti spiegasse cosa sta succedendo in casa.


No Andy i figli vanno lasciati fuori!


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando sarai madre, ricordati dell'effetto che fa sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda...
> Ricordati che là si colpisce molto in basso una donna.


Conte quanta retorica. Se entri in un forum e chiedi consiglio non puoi pretendere che tutti ti diano solo la pacca sulla spalla eh. Un conto (conto, non Conte ) è stare qui dentro per cazzeggiare, un altro per avere un confronto su argomenti che ci stanno a cuore. Cosa c'entra il sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda da un nick? Ma chissenefrega eh. Saprò io quanto valgo e come valgo.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia affermazione è: esistono mamme meravigliose e mamme di cacca. Anche se hanno dei figli sono mamme di cacca.
> Una amica (parlo di 5-6 anni fa) aveva all'epoca 39 anni con una figlia, era separata in casa, portava l'amante a letto di casa sua. Andava in giro con una vestaglia senza mutande da sotto. La figlia aveva 6-7anni, la figlia stessa diceva che sentiva la madre ugiolare nella sua stanza, e diceva scurrilità a ripetizioni. Per me era una mamma di merda, figlia o non figlia. E ne stanno tante altre, non proprio così.


Anch'io separata con figlia anche più piccola, dormivo talvolta col mio compagno. Cos'è, bisogna vivere in astinenza a vita? E anche quando si fa sesso col proprio marito (unico sesso lecito secondo te) bisogna insonorizzare la stanza?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte quanta retorica. Se entri in un forum e chiedi consiglio non puoi pretendere che tutti ti diano solo la pacca sulla spalla eh. Un conto (conto, non Conte ) è stare qui dentro per cazzeggiare, un altro per avere un confronto su argomenti che ci stanno a cuore. Cosa c'entra il sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda da un nick? Ma chissenefrega eh. Saprò io quanto valgo e come valgo.


Eh ma io sono crocerossino no?
Uffi a me piace rossi no?
Ergo...tiro l'acqua al mio mulino...

Ok ci provo no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Anch'io separata con figlia anche più piccola, dormivo talvolta col mio compagno. Cos'è, bisogna vivere in astinenza a vita? E anche quando si fa sesso col proprio marito (unico sesso lecito secondo te) bisogna insonorizzare la stanza?


No ti devi stappare un crodino!:mexican:


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma io sono crocerossino no?
> Uffi a me piace rossi no?
> Ergo...tiro l'acqua al mio mulino...
> 
> Ok ci provo no?


Ah beh allora, dillo no :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah beh allora, dillo no :mrgreen:


Maddai non fare la fintona con me...
Che mi hai sempre sgamato...
Anche quando non volevo essere sgamato...

Adesso evoco Lothar...tenta che casino...


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

*E aggiungo per Andy*

e i padri separati cosa credi, che non facciano sesso con la loro compagna fidanzata amante? Quando i figli stanno da loro niente donne in casa? Non dico di portarsi a letto il primo/la prima che arriva ma quando la relazione è ufficiale e stabile dove sta il problema? E comunque vallo a raccontare soprattutto agli uomini separati che diffiicile restino da soli per più di un anno. Nuova donna, convivenza. Cosa fanno, quando i figli vengono da loro a dormire per il we mandano la fidanzata/convivente a fare una gita? Ma perfavore dai...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

*Lothar hai visto?*

La nostra amica Rossi, si è cancellata dal forum, perchè ha ricevuto troppi insulti...

Che si fa?

Poi anch'io stamattina ho osato usare un' espressione pittoresca e s'incazzano...

Che facciamo eh?

Stiamo buoni che è Natale...o già botte?

E si che abbiamo sempre cercato di aiutare Daniele...eh?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La nostra amica Rossi, si è cancellata dal forum, perchè ha ricevuto troppi insulti...
> 
> Che si fa?
> 
> ...


Si fa che ognuno è adulto e vaccinato. O vuoi far bannare Daniele come è successo con Sterminator e Marì?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Si fa che ognuno è adulto e vaccinato. O vuoi far bannare Daniele come è successo con Sterminator e Marì?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
Io voglio solo che si moderi un attimo nelle espressioni no?
Chiedo tanto?

Ma tu dici che sono stato io a far bannare quei due?
Mi attribuisci poteri mica da poco eh?

E' stata la maledizione del conte eh?


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Io voglio solo che si moderi un attimo nelle espressioni no?
> Chiedo tanto?
> 
> ...


Il pensiero è creatore, non lo sapevi?
La moderazione deve essere di tutti allora, nessuno escluso.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele, pur nella sua esagerazione e limiti, raramente scrive cazzate fini a sè stesse e quello che dice può non trovare tutti d'accordo ma ha sempre un fondo di verità che racconta agli altri non senza averlo fatto prima con sè stesso.
Mi pare che ci siano altri utenti che scrivono gran cazzate al fine di provocare e basta. Lui almeno provoca delle riflessioni che gli altri non provocano.
Sono abbastanza d'accordo quando dice che il comportamento di una persona che tradisce si rifletterà in parte anche sui figli.E non bisogna pensare che una madre sia una merda di madre solo perchè maltratta i figli.
Troppe ne conosco che li trattano benissimo ma fanno ben  altri danni pesanti.
La parentesi di felicità meritata tradendo non si può sentire..


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Daniele, pur nella sua esagerazione e limiti, raramente scrive cazzate fini a sè stesse e quello che dice può non trovare tutti d'accordo ma ha sempre un fondo di verità che racconta agli altri non senza averlo fatto prima con sè stesso.
> Mi pare che ci siano altri utenti che scrivono gran cazzate al fine di provocare e basta. Lui almeno provoca delle riflessioni che gli altri non provocano.
> *Sono abbastanza d'accordo quando dice che il comportamento di una persona che tradisce si rifletterà in parte anche sui figli.E non bisogna pensare che una madre sia una merda di madre solo perchè maltratta i figli.
> Troppe ne conosco che li trattano benissimo ma fanno ben  altri danni pesanti.
> *La parentesi di felicità meritata tradendo non si può sentire..


Sei donna o uomo? Così tanto per capire. Una persona che tradisce deve per forza rivelarlo ai propri figli? Cosa c'entrano i figli col tradimento? Sono i traditori che usano i propri figli per vendicarsi semmai, talvolta. Tu hai figli?


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sei donna o uomo? Così tanto per capire. Una persona che tradisce deve per forza rivelarlo ai propri figli? Cosa c'entrano i figli col tradimento? Sono i traditori che usano i propri figli per vendicarsi semmai, talvolta. Tu hai figli?


Non rispondo a  domande personali.
Una persona non dovrebbe proprio tradire per me ma se lo fa non tradisce solo il marito ma la famiglia intera e le promesse che ha fatto.
Tradisce il tempo, la fiducia, la disponibilità che dovrebbe usare per i figli. Non è un tradimento da poco.
Casomai saranno i traditi e non i traditori che usano i figli per vendicarsi..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non rispondo a  domande personali.
> Una persona non dovrebbe proprio tradire per me ma se lo fa non tradisce solo il marito ma la famiglia intera e le promesse che ha fatto.
> Tradisce il tempo, la fiducia, la disponibilità che dovrebbe usare per i figli. Non è un tradimento da poco.
> Casomai saranno i traditi e non i traditori che usano i figli per vendicarsi..


A questo punto mi tocca dirtelo:

stai scrivendo una marea di supponenti cazzate.
non sai nemmeno di cosa parli


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A questo punto mi tocca dirtelo:
> 
> stai scrivendo una marea di supponenti cazzate.
> non sai nemmeno di cosa parli



.:up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte quanta retorica. Se entri in un forum e chiedi consiglio non puoi pretendere che tutti ti diano solo la pacca sulla spalla eh. Un conto (conto, non Conte ) è stare qui dentro per cazzeggiare, un altro per avere un confronto su argomenti che ci stanno a cuore. Cosa c'entra il sentirsi dire sei un genitore di merda da un nick? Ma chissenefrega eh. Saprò io quanto valgo e come valgo.


Quoto. Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A questo punto mi tocca dirtelo:
> 
> stai scrivendo una marea di supponenti cazzate.
> non sai nemmeno di cosa parli


Quoto! Il tradimento ed l'onestà nel rapporto genitore/figli non hanno alcuna relazione, e mi pare che a dirlo qui siano coloro che hanno figli, sia traditi che traditori. Occorre distinguere tra una persona che ha un comportamento che va contro la morale comune, che ferisce un'altra persona, che è costituito da una disonestà di fondo verso UNA persona, e l'indole, l'onestà e l'animo di una persona in ogni suo comportamento.
Se io passo col rosso a un semaforo perchè non c'è nessuno, ho una visibilità di tutto l'incrocio e una gran fretta, sono una persona che sta commettendo uno sbaglio scientemente e di questo devo rendere conto, ma non sono un pirata della strada, ok? non ho ucciso nessuno, ok? Peraltro, le mie abitudini sessuali non riguardano i miei figli, e sono sicura che sia l'ultima cosa che loro vogliono sapere di me.


----------



## Skizzofren (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A questo punto mi tocca dirtelo:
> 
> stai scrivendo una marea di supponenti cazzate.
> non sai nemmeno di cosa parli


Dici?
Può essere ma che non sappia di che parlo non credo proprio tu lo possa sapere.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non rispondo a domande personali.
> Una persona non dovrebbe proprio tradire per me ma se lo fa non tradisce solo il marito ma la famiglia intera e le promesse che ha fatto.
> Tradisce il tempo, la fiducia, la disponibilità che dovrebbe usare per i figli. Non è un tradimento da poco.
> Casomai saranno i traditi e non i traditori che usano i figli per vendicarsi..


Sì i traditi, ho sbagliato. Però a ripensarci pure i traditori, se mi lasci (perchè ti ho tradito) ti porto via i figli... delle volte l'ho sentito dire. Allora Skizzofren, fai discorsi su entrambi i generi sessuali dei traditori e allora possiamo discuterne. Se si parla solo di donne traditrici come cattive madri mi va il sangue alla testa e non riesco più a dialogare.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> Io voglio solo che si moderi un attimo nelle espressioni no?
> Chiedo tanto?
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace,io non mi cancellero'mai,quando mi rompero',semplicemente non verro'piu',poi diciamocelo,basta concellare le notifiche per 2 o 3 giorni,e la 4 nessuno di cercherebbe piu'...

nel bannamento ho messo zampino..ascoltato anch'io....

magari admin dovrebbe mettere Daniele in diffida...e la prima che fa'stop per 1 mese..vedi come smette..

Rossi donna simpatica e coraggiosa.....ricordi???anche l'altra,quella di Bo,scriveva come rossi,quanto e'stata qua'3 giorni..4??poi sparita...

Maestri e maestre del casso..attaccate Il Conte o Lothar se ne avete il coraggio

------il tradimento nobilita'l'essere umano,il bramito no,ne esce piangente---------do you like??


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> le mie abitudini sessuali non riguardano i miei figli, e sono sicura che sia l'ultima cosa che loro vogliono sapere di me.


Totalmente d'accordo. E lo confermo sia da madre che da figlia.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nel bannamento ho messo zampino..ascoltato anch'io....


Bannamento? Lothar mi spieghi pf?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A questo punto mi tocca dirtelo:
> 
> stai scrivendo una marea di supponenti cazzate.
> non sai nemmeno di cosa parli



Grande Chiara..e come se io parlassi dell'ebbrezza di correre in pista alla velocita'di Vettel...che cazzo ne so?zero.
Ma loro pontificano..i maestri sanno tutto..che marronai pero'..maestri di vita..tesoro..sono cosi'.......


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> No Andy i figli vanno lasciati fuori!


Sono figli quando si parla dell'essere mamma ma poi vanno lasciati fuori come gli estranei?
Mi sfugge...


----------



## Andy (19 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Daniele, pur nella sua esagerazione e limiti, raramente scrive cazzate fini a sè stesse e quello che dice può non trovare tutti d'accordo ma ha sempre un fondo di verità che racconta agli altri non senza averlo fatto prima con sè stesso.
> *Mi pare che ci siano altri utenti che scrivono gran cazzate al fine di provocare e basta. Lui almeno provoca delle riflessioni che gli altri non provocano.*
> *Sono abbastanza d'accordo quando dice che il comportamento di una persona che tradisce si rifletterà in parte anche sui figli.
> *


Sono d'accordo, forse lui usa parole dure, ma ritengo che sia lo sfogo verso chi manca a volte di ragionare sulla questione delle cose, per partito preso, o solo sulla base delle sue esperienze (io sono sposato e so queste cose... sì, ti sei sposato ed è la seconda donna della tua vita, evidentemente non hai intrallazzato con 15 donne prima, e quindi ne sai invece molto di meno).
Quello che gli fa rabbia (ma anche a me) è che si vuole giustificare sempre il tradimento e chi sta male per chi ha tradito, dando del fesso a chi è stato tradito, quando un sano "coglione" al traditore di turno ogni tanto ci vuole, soprattutto quando il dolore di questi è dettato più all'egoismo che a una sana umanità.


----------



## Niko74 (19 Dicembre 2011)

Per carità, nemmeno io concordo sul fatto che chi tradisce debba essere necessariamente un cattivo genitore, anzi nel caso di Rossi per quello che ho capito leggendola si è tirata su da sola 3 figli e non è cosa da poco.
Però se basta sentirsi dire una frase che non ci piace su di un forum, per cancellarsi...beh...a me pare un pò eccessivo.

Io pure ricordo quando mi sono iscritto che Daniele, Stermi mica ci andavano tanto leggerini eh 
Ovio che ognuno è libero di fare ciò che meglio crede ovviamente


----------



## Niko74 (19 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace,io non mi cancellero'mai,quando mi rompero',semplicemente non verro'piu',poi diciamocelo,basta concellare le notifiche per 2 o 3 giorni,e la 4 nessuno di cercherebbe piu'...
> 
> nel bannamento ho messo zampino..ascoltato anch'io....
> 
> ...


Uuuuhhh...sto tremando tutto :scared:


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2011)

Con i miei modi ho aiutato scientemente due persone ad uscire da un incubo di tradimento (ed erano traditori), penso di saperci fare più di chi giustifica sempre in questo. Se una persona è una drogata la reputo una persona sbagliata a prescindere, in quanto un drogato non sarà mai una bella persona. Rossi era una drogata, per me una delle persone peggiori di questo pianeta, ha anche preso il suo angolo di mondo ed ha sparato tutte le stronzate del caso tipiche della traditrice e se si è offesa di quanto ho detto, si vede che ho centrato pienamente il segno, ed è più facile essere genitori bravissimi e traditori, che il comprendere che il tradire è distruggere per sempre una famiglia (anche nel caso di separazione). Per me per questo i traditori sono pessimi genitori, perchè creano dolore, nel partner ed indirettamente nei figli, perchè un partner possibilmente senza controllo emotivo può diventare un dolore per i figli.
Rossi, se vorrà tornare tornerà, non mi dà nessuna emozione il suo essersi offesa, non mi spinge neppure a chiederle scusa, non chiedo scusa a nessuno perchè mi è conveniente. 
Solo che lei ha fatto uan cazzata madornale e voleva stare su questo forum solo per lavarsi la coscienza, e no! Mica siamo filtri per gli stronzetti noi! Che si faccia la sua duplice vita dando tutte le colpe al suyo stronzo marito, ma che lo lasci libero di vivere serenamente senza una donna del genere.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uuuuhhh...sto tremando tutto :scared:


Tranquillo vivrai...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Dai è il freddo...non siamo noi...due...

Però io e lui...ci faremmo le meraviglie con la tua signora...e le diremmo...
Sapessi quanto ci dispiace che tuo marito ti acontrolli il cellulare...

Robe da non credere...
Signora ci creda...noi due non siamo tipi da fare certe cose...alle mogli!:carneval:


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

.


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con i miei modi ho aiutato scientemente due persone ad uscire da un incubo di tradimento (ed erano traditori), penso di saperci fare più di chi giustifica sempre in questo. Se una persona è una drogata la reputo una persona sbagliata a prescindere, *in quanto un drogato non sarà mai una bella persona. *Rossi era una drogata, per me una delle persone peggiori di questo pianeta, ha anche preso il suo angolo di mondo ed ha sparato tutte le stronzate del caso tipiche della traditrice e se si è offesa di quanto ho detto, si vede che ho centrato pienamente il segno, ed è più facile essere genitori bravissimi e traditori, che il comprendere che il tradire è distruggere per sempre una famiglia (anche nel caso di separazione). Per me per questo i traditori sono pessimi genitori, perchè creano dolore, nel partner ed indirettamente nei figli, perchè un partner possibilmente senza controllo emotivo può diventare un dolore per i figli.
> Rossi, se vorrà tornare tornerà, non mi dà nessuna emozione il suo essersi offesa, non mi spinge neppure a chiederle scusa, non chiedo scusa a nessuno perchè mi è conveniente.
> Solo che lei ha fatto uan cazzata madornale e voleva stare su questo forum solo per lavarsi la coscienza, e no! Mica siamo filtri per gli stronzetti noi! Che si faccia la sua duplice vita dando tutte le colpe al suyo stronzo marito, ma che lo lasci libero di vivere serenamente senza una donna del genere.


ma come ti permetti?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
guarda, sono arrivata qui e non sono tenuta a  leggere altro.
Il tuo livello di scolarità, che dovrebbe soccorrere quello di coscienza  quando questa purtroppo è assente , non ti dovrebbe nemmeno consentire di pensare una roba del genere.

scusa la brutalità ma ...sono sobbalzata dalla sedia.

cordialità e buon natale.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Micio*

E cosa avrebbe scritto di così sconvolgente Daniele?I modi son bruschi...ma il concetto è giustissimo.... o no?


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con i miei modi ho aiutato scientemente due persone ad uscire da un incubo di tradimento (ed erano traditori), penso di saperci fare più di chi giustifica sempre in questo. Se una persona è una drogata la reputo una persona sbagliata a prescindere, in quanto un drogato non sarà mai una bella persona. Rossi era una drogata, per me una delle persone peggiori di questo pianeta, ha anche preso il suo angolo di mondo ed ha sparato tutte le stronzate del caso tipiche della traditrice e se si è offesa di quanto ho detto, si vede che ho centrato pienamente il segno, ed è più facile essere genitori bravissimi e traditori, che il comprendere che il tradire è distruggere per sempre una famiglia (anche nel caso di separazione). Per me per questo i traditori sono pessimi genitori, perchè creano dolore, nel partner ed indirettamente nei figli, perchè un partner possibilmente senza controllo emotivo può diventare un dolore per i figli.
> Rossi, se vorrà tornare tornerà, non mi dà nessuna emozione il suo essersi offesa, non mi spinge neppure a chiederle scusa, non chiedo scusa a nessuno perchè mi è conveniente.
> Solo che lei ha fatto uan cazzata madornale e voleva stare su questo forum solo per lavarsi la coscienza, e no! Mica siamo filtri per gli stronzetti noi! Che si faccia la sua duplice vita dando tutte le colpe al suyo stronzo marito, ma che lo lasci libero di vivere serenamente senza una donna del genere.


ho letto tutto purtroppo.

vergognati.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Continuo*

Continuo a non capire.....Si dovrebbe vergognare rossi......donna dai comportamenti ambigui e poco condivisibili.....certo non un bell'esempio direi....!!


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Io sono a grandi linee d'accordo con Daniele, tranne la questione della droga, che è un problema di cui è ancora più difficile parlarne.


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

In merito a quello che ha scritto Rossi, col quale mi scuso perchè NON l'ho letto, Nemmeno voglio entrare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Per carità, nemmeno io concordo sul fatto che chi tradisce debba essere necessariamente un cattivo genitore, anzi nel caso di Rossi per quello che ho capito leggendola si è tirata su da sola 3 figli e non è cosa da poco.
> Però se basta sentirsi dire una frase che non ci piace su di un forum, per cancellarsi...beh...a me pare un pò eccessivo.
> 
> Io pure ricordo quando mi sono iscritto che Daniele, Stermi mica ci andavano tanto leggerini eh
> Ovio che ognuno è libero di fare ciò che meglio crede ovviamente


Hai ragione ma... Rossi a me ha dato l'impressione di una persona che già si puniva abbastanza, già si disistimava abbastanza per il suo tradimento. Ora so già che qualche cuore adamantino dirà che è comodo fare quello che ci pare e poi piangere delle lacrime di coccodrillo... io penso non fosse questo il caso. Rossi mi sembrava una persona sola, una vedova bianca, giovane, in salute, che a un certo punto non ce l'ha fatta più a sopportare l'indifferenza del marito. Perchè l'indifferenza è peggio del tradimento, ti riduce a nulla, non ti permette neppure di incazzarti, giorno dopo giorno ti convince che non vali un accidente. Io FORSE avrei fatto una scelta diversa se fossi stata in lei, ma non avrei sopportato ugualmente la situazione. Quando ho letto quello che scriveva ho provato a immedesimarmi: marito che non c'è mai, quando c'è mi ignora, bambini piccoli da tirare su da sola, il che vuol dire non avere a volte neppure il tempo di farsi una doccia. E quel silenzio, la notte il letto vuoto, la speranza di un gesto affettuoso sempre delusa.
E quei giudizi sparati da chi non ha davvero idea di cosa vuole dire avere magari i 3 bimbi contemporaneamente con una banale gastroenterite... a me è capitato, li avevo tutti e due piccoli, facevamo i turni a cambiare e lavare bambini, vestiti, letti, dare medicine, farli bere un cucchiaino per volta, i turni per dormire almeno un paio d'ore... è bellissimo avere dei figli, ma ci sono momenti di grande fatica in cui ci si annulla completamente per loro, e in quei momenti magari un abbraccio, una parola anche scherzosa, no??? Sì, forse per avere la comprensione di certe persone avrebbe dovuto mortificare ulteriormente la carne, magari con un cilicio... siamo nati per soffrire...


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma... Rossi a me ha dato l'impressione di una persona che già si puniva abbastanza, già si disistimava abbastanza per il suo tradimento. Ora so già che qualche cuore adamantino dirà che è comodo fare quello che ci pare e poi piangere delle lacrime di coccodrillo... io penso non fosse questo il caso. Rossi mi sembrava una persona sola, una vedova bianca, giovane, in salute, che a un certo punto non ce l'ha fatta più a sopportare l'indifferenza del marito. Perchè l'indifferenza è peggio del tradimento, ti riduce a nulla, non ti permette neppure di incazzarti, giorno dopo giorno ti convince che non vali un accidente. Io FORSE avrei fatto una scelta diversa se fossi stata in lei, ma non avrei sopportato ugualmente la situazione. Quando ho letto quello che scriveva ho provato a immedesimarmi: marito che non c'è mai, quando c'è mi ignora, bambini piccoli da tirare su da sola, il che vuol dire non avere a volte neppure il tempo di farsi una doccia. E quel silenzio, la notte il letto vuoto, la speranza di un gesto affettuoso sempre delusa.
> E quei giudizi sparati da chi non ha davvero idea di cosa vuole dire avere magari i 3 bimbi contemporaneamente con una banale gastroenterite... a me è capitato, li avevo tutti e due piccoli, facevamo i turni a cambiare e lavare bambini, vestiti, letti, dare medicine, farli bere un cucchiaino per volta, i turni per dormire almeno un paio d'ore... è bellissimo avere dei figli, ma ci sono momenti di grande fatica in cui ci si annulla completamente per loro, e in quei momenti magari un abbraccio, una parola anche scherzosa, no??? Sì, forse per avere la comprensione di certe persone avrebbe dovuto mortificare ulteriormente la carne, magari con un cilicio... siamo nati per soffrire...


Guarda la fai tanto drammatica quando la soluzione è molto semplice: riprendersi in mano la propria vita, fare delle scelte volte a migliorarla e ricominciare. Per sè stessi mica per altri.
Ma è un' ipotesi che effettivamente necessita di coraggio e dignità.
Di situazioni difficili ce ne sono molte. C'è a chi piace sguazzarci e chi piace uscirne per stare meglio.
Un cuore adamantino


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

a me i tipi come il marito di Rossi fanno orrore, ne conosco, pensano solo ai soldi e alla carriera, ma che vita è?
basta guardarli in faccia, sono il vuoto assoluto, aridi come il deserto, non hanno capito nulla di come si fa a "bene vivere", e infatti sono una rovina per quelli che hanno la sventura di stargli attorno

caelum, non animum, mutant qui trans mare currunt.
strenua nos exercet inertia; nauibus atque
quadrigis petimus bene vivere. Quod petis, hic est,
est Ulubris, animus si te non deficit aequus

Ulubre in questo caso è la sua famiglia, ma lui non l'ha capito


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa avrebbe scritto di così sconvolgente Daniele?I modi son bruschi...ma il concetto è giustissimo.... o no?


Sconvolgente è affibiare un'etichetta morale ad un comportamento di una persona.
Dire che un tossico equivale ad una brutta persona è fuorviante eh?
Sono sensibile a sta cosa, perchè fu un chiodo fisso di mia madre.
Es. Di a tua moglie che non frequenti quell'amica...sai è divorziata...quindi è na troia...quindi na poco di buono...che infonderà a tua moglie idee divorziste...

Non ci sto all'equazione hai commesso un adulterio dunque sei una merda, perchè per la legge dei rivolti dell'intervalli, se questa è una quinta eccedente do soldiesis, il suo rivolto è una quarta diminuita soldiesis do, che alle mie orecchie suona così: tu sei vittima di un adulterio perchè sei un coglione.

Non lei stronza ti ha lasciato perchè non ti amava, ma tu povero idiota che non sei capace di tenerti una donna.

Si ragiona così oscuro?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma... Rossi a me ha dato l'impressione di una persona che già si puniva abbastanza, già si disistimava abbastanza per il suo tradimento. Ora so già che qualche cuore adamantino dirà che è comodo fare quello che ci pare e poi piangere delle lacrime di coccodrillo... io penso non fosse questo il caso. Rossi mi sembrava una persona sola, una vedova bianca, giovane, in salute, che a un certo punto non ce l'ha fatta più a sopportare l'indifferenza del marito. Perchè l'indifferenza è peggio del tradimento, ti riduce a nulla, non ti permette neppure di incazzarti, giorno dopo giorno ti convince che non vali un accidente. Io FORSE avrei fatto una scelta diversa se fossi stata in lei, ma non avrei sopportato ugualmente la situazione. Quando ho letto quello che scriveva ho provato a immedesimarmi: marito che non c'è mai, quando c'è mi ignora, bambini piccoli da tirare su da sola, il che vuol dire non avere a volte neppure il tempo di farsi una doccia. E quel silenzio, la notte il letto vuoto, la speranza di un gesto affettuoso sempre delusa.
> E quei giudizi sparati da chi non ha davvero idea di cosa vuole dire avere magari i 3 bimbi contemporaneamente con una banale gastroenterite... a me è capitato, li avevo tutti e due piccoli, facevamo i turni a cambiare e lavare bambini, vestiti, letti, dare medicine, farli bere un cucchiaino per volta, i turni per dormire almeno un paio d'ore... è bellissimo avere dei figli, ma ci sono momenti di grande fatica in cui ci si annulla completamente per loro, e in quei momenti magari un abbraccio, una parola anche scherzosa, no??? Sì, forse per avere la comprensione di certe persone avrebbe dovuto mortificare ulteriormente la carne, magari con un cilicio... siamo nati per soffrire...


Ecco contro cosa ho reagito.
Sulla seconda parte...
Diciamocelo...
Cosa si aspetta una donna?
Che le spedisci un mazzo di fiori per farti sentire figa?
Sono così stupide le donne eh?

Sono maschio e tardo...
Ma me li ricordo quegli occhi lucidi...
Dai cara...sei stanca morta...stai sclerando...
riposa ci penso io alla ienetta...la porto al parco giochi, poi la porto a mangiare la pizza e stanotte la tengo a letto con me...così tu ti riposi...

Ci sono uomini per cui la moglie e i figli sono solo delle belle statuine...da esibire...
Cara ti avviso che domani porto a casa dei colleghi...prepara la cena...
E tu moglie ti devi sentire realizzata in questo no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Guarda la fai tanto drammatica quando la soluzione è molto semplice: riprendersi in mano la propria vita, fare delle scelte volte a migliorarla e ricominciare. Per sè stessi mica per altri.
> Ma è un' ipotesi che effettivamente necessita di coraggio e dignità.
> Di situazioni difficili ce ne sono molte. C'è a chi piace sguazzarci e chi piace uscirne per stare meglio.
> Un cuore adamantino


E infatti è quello che sta cercando di fare Rossi... dato che tu hai detto già che non rispondi a domande personali, non ti chiederò se hai figli, ma secondo me, se ne avessi, non parleresti così. E non sono io ad averla fatta tragica: ho letto parole come indegna, squallida ecc... tu stesso parli di dignità, pareva si parlasse di una persona che aveva commesso non so quale turpitudine. E' una donna giovane, sotto stress, in salute, che viene completamente ignorata da ANNI dal marito. Oddio che sorpresa... si è innamorata di un altro! nooo, ci ha fatto pure sesso! Ma sai che è strano? Adesso non riesce a mandare in vacca da un giorno all'altro la sua famiglia, stravolgendo la vita ai figli... e il marito? Quando lei ha parlato di crisi, si è ricordato persino di dove abitava e adesso è a casa più spesso... magari perchè l'altro impegno che aveva si è fatto meno pressante, eh? Ma continua a ignorarla sessualmente... per non esagerare... E Rossi, quanto ci ha provato... sono lunghi 3 anni ad allungare una mano per prenderne un'altra, e questa resta inerte nella tua... ma è più facile giudicare, no? si fa molto prima...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> a me i tipi come il marito di Rossi fanno orrore, ne conosco, pensano solo ai soldi e alla carriera, ma che vita è?
> basta guardarli in faccia, sono il vuoto assoluto, aridi come il deserto, non hanno capito nulla di come si fa a "bene vivere", e infatti sono una rovina per quelli che hanno la sventura di stargli attorno
> 
> caelum, non animum, mutant qui trans mare currunt.
> ...


Ma da uomo io li capisco eh?
Legano la loro autostima al successo professionale eh?
E cercano come compagna quella che è in adorazione estatica di loro...
Hanno bisogno di una moglie che poi vada dalle amiche a spettegolare...ah lui è...lui fa...lui...e dicono sempre el me omo, el me omo, el me omo...

Lei mi adora perchè sono un boss! No?

Non hanno la minima idea di cosa sia stare con i figli...
Grazie al mio lavoro posso permettere ai miei figli i migliori divertimenti, le migliori scuole, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Bellissima la storiella di quello che regala la moto da cross...al figlio...convinto di fare figuron...
Il figlio risponde: papà sono anni che ti chiedo un pallone e due scarpette...papà sei tu che adori le moto, io adoro il calcio, papà io ho paura ad andare con la moto...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E infatti è quello che sta cercando di fare Rossi... dato che tu hai detto già che non rispondi a domande personali, non ti chiederò se hai figli, ma secondo me, se ne avessi, non parleresti così. E non sono io ad averla fatta tragica: ho letto parole come indegna, squallida ecc... tu stesso parli di dignità, pareva si parlasse di una persona che aveva commesso non so quale turpitudine. E' una donna giovane, sotto stress, in salute, che viene completamente ignorata da ANNI dal marito. Oddio che sorpresa... si è innamorata di un altro! nooo, ci ha fatto pure sesso! Ma sai che è strano? Adesso non riesce a mandare in vacca da un giorno all'altro la sua famiglia, stravolgendo la vita ai figli... e il marito? Quando lei ha parlato di crisi, si è ricordato persino di dove abitava e adesso è a casa più spesso... magari perchè l'altro impegno che aveva si è fatto meno pressante, eh? Ma continua a ignorarla sessualmente... per non esagerare... E Rossi, quanto ci ha provato... sono lunghi 3 anni ad allungare una mano per prenderne un'altra, e questa resta inerte nella tua... ma è più facile giudicare, no? si fa molto prima...


:up::up::up::up:
Facile parlare eh?
Ma c'è un'altro aspetto sai?
Io chiedo sempre a mia figlia...
Lei dice...che non si ricorda niente prima di una certa età...
Lei certo non ricorda...le notti in bianco...

Cosa doveva fare rossi?
Scrivere il libro..." Memorie di una minchiapriva?"...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Facile parlare eh?
> Ma c'è un'altro aspetto sai?
> Io chiedo sempre a mia figlia...
> ...


 Finalmente una Madre degna di tale nome, no? addirittura tornata vergine...


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Conte*

Allora,il tossico non è una brutta persona......chi tradisce neanche.....quali sono le persone poco belle?Così giusto per capire.......!!


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E infatti è quello che sta cercando di fare Rossi... dato che tu hai detto già che non rispondi a domande personali, non ti chiederò se hai figli, ma secondo me, se ne avessi, non parleresti così. E non sono io ad averla fatta tragica: ho letto parole come indegna, squallida ecc... tu stesso parli di dignità, pareva si parlasse di una persona che aveva commesso non so quale turpitudine. E' una donna giovane, sotto stress, in salute, che viene completamente ignorata da ANNI dal marito. Oddio che sorpresa... si è innamorata di un altro! nooo, ci ha fatto pure sesso! Ma sai che è strano? Adesso non riesce a mandare in vacca da un giorno all'altro la sua famiglia, stravolgendo la vita ai figli... e il marito? Quando lei ha parlato di crisi, si è ricordato persino di dove abitava e adesso è a casa più spesso... magari perchè l'altro impegno che aveva si è fatto meno pressante, eh? Ma continua a ignorarla sessualmente... per non esagerare... E Rossi, quanto ci ha provato... sono lunghi 3 anni ad allungare una mano per prenderne un'altra, e questa resta inerte nella tua... ma è più facile giudicare, no? si fa molto prima...


Ma che palle con sta storia del giudicare! qui ognuno dice la sua in base ai propri parametri. Tutti giudichiamo, anche tu. Esprimiamo opinione, giudizio, idea.
Quando leggo una storia cerco sempre di ricordarmi che sto sentendo solo una campana e che la verità non ha mai una sola faccia.
Tu pensala come ti pare, che è stata maltrattata per anni , ignorata, umiliata e che il marito prima che si sedesse le metteva le puntine sotto al culo.
Cercare di riprendersi la propria vita si traduce col farsi l'amante?? bhè grazie, oggi ne ho imparata un'altra


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Cerca di viverlo con serenità senza sensi di colpa.
> Vivilo come una cosa solo tua, un momento di ricarica, una piccola oasi di felicita'.
> *Perché dobbiamo sempre farci condizionare dalla società, dai moralismi? *Perché cercare assoluzioni?
> Vivila per quello che ti da', vedi che percorso prende e le decisioni se ci dovranno essere le prenderai quando sarai più consapevole o decisa di certe scelte.


forse perché sono quelli che ci fanno rispettare gli altri come vorremmo essere rispettati noi?


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Schizzofren*

Cazzo parole sante.....che due coioni.....c'è sempre un buon motivo per tradire....io dico che non c'è mai un buon motivo per farlo....!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,il tossico non è una brutta persona......chi tradisce neanche.....quali sono le persone poco belle?Così giusto per capire.......!!


vabbé...questo è semplificare argomenti che hanno infinite sfumature ,però


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono uomini per cui la moglie e i figli sono solo delle belle statuine...da esibire...
> Cara ti avviso che domani porto a casa dei colleghi...prepara la cena...
> E tu moglie ti devi sentire realizzata in questo no?


Certo che no. Conte Daniele lo conosciamo, ha il suo dolore dentro e sfogarsi qui gli fa bene. Capisco che possa essere male interpretatato ma se entriamo qui e raccontiamo che abbiamo tradito non possiamo aspettarci la standing ovation eh. Chi tradisce e se ne frega di quello che ha fatto non lo racconta. Non ha bisogno di avere un confronto. Non lo vuole, non ne è capace. Io parto dal presupposto che una donna o un uomo sono esseri umani, se un rapporto non va si agisce. Trovarsi un amante è un modo per temporeggiare, ma non risolve certo il problema. Anzi, lo aggrava.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Minerva*

Infiniti sfumature?Bè allora scrivimi un motivo valido per tradire......!!


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Secondo me ci sono due categorie, e vedo poche sfumature in mezzo:

1-chi lo fa per piacere proprio personale, perchè la vita è breve e va vissuta, anche facendo sesso con altre persone. Forse Lothar la pensa così.
2-chi lo fa perchè sente/afferma/è convinto che l'attuale compagno/a manchi in qualcosa, o che è lo stesso, che manchi qualcosa in se stessi.

Per me il punto 2 è il più brutto, perchè rientra in quelle situazioni in cui invece di affrontare un problema se ne creano altri.

Per il punto uno, non si può fare nulla: è l'indola propria


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me ci sono due categorie, e vedo poche sfumature in mezzo:
> 
> 1-chi lo fa per piacere proprio personale, perchè la vita è breve e va vissuta, anche facendo sesso con altre persone. Forse Lothar la pensa così.
> 2-chi lo fa perchè sente/afferma/è convinto che l'attuale compagno/a manchi in qualcosa, o che è lo stesso, che manchi qualcosa in se stessi.
> ...


Certo che qualcosa si può fare, evitare di sposarsi o stare in coppia aperta col proprio partner.


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infiniti sfumature?Bè allora scrivimi un motivo valido per tradire......!!


validi per me nessuno; ma ben diversi uno dall'altro senz'altro.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che qualcosa si può fare, evitare di sposarsi o stare in coppia aperta col proprio partner.


Non penso che chi lo faccia pensa a queste sottigliezze ed a giocare franco, perchè sposarsi (ma anche fidanzarsi) vuol dire tanto, e comunque chi tradisce in questo modo ama anche l'adrenalina della faccenda. Altrimenti non c'è il gusto di farlo.

Non sposarsi o vivere in coppia aperta è una questione che dipende dalla testa di chi fa certe cose, non da cosa vorrebbe chi non le giustifica.
Anche io vorrei che il governo non alzi le tasse (perchè ingiusto), ma nella realtà dei fatti lo fa, perchè è sua indole.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,il tossico non è una brutta persona......chi tradisce neanche.....quali sono le persone poco belle?Così giusto per capire.......!!


Quelle che dividono le persone in categorie per poter sparare sentenze,per farsi belli in virtù di qualche merito di cui non è dato di sapere, quelli che sanno sempre qual'è la Verità e forti di questo insultano, sviliscono, oltraggiano. Insomma quelli che non sbagliano mai, che impiegano un sacco di tempo a scegliere le offese da coniare ma non hanno il dubbio di aver detto una cazzata. Quelli che quando ti fanno del male sbuffano, impazienti, perchè è diritto di tutti esprimersi. Quelle sono le persone che quando sbagliano non ci aprono un 3d per discuterne.


----------



## Lostris (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ci sto all'equazione hai commesso un adulterio dunque sei una merda, perchè per la legge dei rivolti dell'intervalli, se questa è una quinta eccedente do soldiesis, il suo rivolto è una quarta diminuita soldiesis do, che alle mie orecchie suona così: tu sei vittima di un adulterio perchè sei un coglione.


a parte i rivolti.. ehm... sono colpita 
un ragionamento che non fa una piega eh...... ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che no. Conte Daniele lo conosciamo, ha il suo dolore dentro e sfogarsi qui gli fa bene. Capisco che possa essere male interpretatato ma se entriamo qui e raccontiamo che abbiamo tradito non possiamo aspettarci la standing ovation eh. Chi tradisce e se ne frega di quello che ha fatto non lo racconta. Non ha bisogno di avere un confronto. Non lo vuole, non ne è capace. Io parto dal presupposto che una donna o un uomo sono esseri umani, se un rapporto non va si agisce. Trovarsi un amante è un modo per temporeggiare, ma non risolve certo il problema. Anzi, lo aggrava.


Questo sicuramente... io ho sempre detto che non giustifico il tradimento, per me è sempre un errore, una mancanza di sincerità anche con se stessi spesso e no, non risolve nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> a parte i rivolti.. ehm... sono colpita
> un ragionamento che non fa una piega eh...... ahahah


Assolutamente: se stai con una merda, allora sei un coglione!


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,il tossico non è una brutta persona......chi tradisce neanche.....quali sono le persone poco belle?Così giusto per capire.......!!


Le persone poco belle sono quelle persone che per tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino intortano gli altri...
E in fondo c'è  chi piu chi meno un po di questo lo facciamo  tutti  no?....


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Le persone poco belle sono quelle persone che per tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino intortano gli altri...
> E in fondo c'è chi piu chi meno un po di questo lo facciamo tutti no?....


no


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Le persone poco belle sono quelle persone che per tirare l'acqua al proprio mulino intortano gli altri...
> E in fondo c'è chi piu chi meno un po di questo lo facciamo tutti no?....


Sì lo facciamo tutti è vero, perchè siamo tutti egoisti. Ma le persone poco belle sono quelle che non riescono a vivere la vita che vorrebbero. Poco belle per loro stesse, non per quello che gli altri potrebbero pensare. Poco belle nel senso che manca la bellezza di guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi. Io sono quello, o quella.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì lo facciamo tutti è vero, perchè siamo tutti egoisti. Ma le persone poco belle sono quelle che non riescono a vivere la vita che vorrebbero. Poco belle per loro stesse, non per quello che gli altri potrebbero pensare. Poco belle nel senso che manca la bellezza di guardarsi allo specchio e riconoscersi. Io sono quello, o quella.


Hai pienamente ragione ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Ma che palle con sta storia del giudicare! qui ognuno dice la sua in base ai propri parametri. Tutti giudichiamo, anche tu. Esprimiamo opinione, giudizio, idea.
> Quando leggo una storia cerco sempre di ricordarmi che sto sentendo solo una campana e che la verità non ha mai una sola faccia.
> Tu pensala come ti pare, che è stata maltrattata per anni , ignorata, umiliata e che il marito prima che si sedesse le metteva le puntine sotto al culo.
> Cercare di riprendersi la propria vita si traduce col farsi l'amante?? bhè grazie, oggi ne ho imparata un'altra


 Ok, ho una domanda sola: quando dire la propria significa esclusivamente insultare, neppure direttamente, ma utilizzando addirittura la terza persona... cui prodest?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Vero quello detto, ma ogni tanto se diciamo di voler bene ad una persona vogliamole bene per davvero. 
Non ci crocifiggiamo, se ogni tanto mettiamo un pò l'ego da parte per vedere il sorriso sul viso di un'altra persona.


----------



## Skizzofren (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, ho una domanda sola: quando dire la propria significa esclusivamente insultare, neppure direttamente, ma utilizzando addirittura la terza persona... cui prodest?


Non mi risulta di averlo fatto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Certo*

Si come no....!!Mettiamola così....le persone poco belle son quelle che fanno sempre ricadere su altri  le conseguenze dei propri errori.....son quelle che pensano di aver sempre un valido motivo per sbagliare,son quelle che avendo un motivo valido.... non sbagliano mai e non crescono mai....son quelle che la colpa è sempre degli altri,son quelle che non vogliono esser giudicate perche la vita con loro è stata cattiva.....son quelle che se ne fottono degli altri e accampano solo diritti e nessun dovere......son quelle che son troppo codarde per guardare in faccia la vita ed affrontarla da sole,ma hanno bisogno del porto sicuro per poi farsi i cazzi propri fuori casa,il più delle volte a scapito di un patner al quale viene negata la possibilità di scegliere.......il resto son le cazzate di chi......pensa che nella vita sia tutto fattibile...anche a danno degli altri......!!!Cari miei nonè così....e non è questione di certezze....semplicemente di rispetto.....!!!!!


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no....!!Mettiamola così....le persone poco belle son quelle che fanno sempre ricadere su altri  le conseguenze dei propri errori.....son quelle che pensano di aver sempre un valido motivo per sbagliare,son quelle che avendo un motivo valido.... non sbagliano mai e non crescono mai....son quelle che la colpa è sempre degli altri,son quelle che non vogliono esser giudicate perche la vita con loro è stata cattiva.....son quelle che se ne fottono degli altri e accampano solo diritti e nessun dovere......son quelle che son troppo codarde per guardare in faccia la vita ed affrontarla da sole,ma hanno bisogno del porto sicuro per poi farsi i cazzi propri fuori casa,il più delle volte a scapito di un patner al quale viene negata la possibilità di scegliere.......il resto son le cazzate di chi......pensa che nella vita sia tutto fattibile...anche a danno degli altri......!!!Cari miei nonè così....e non è questione di certezze....semplicemente di rispetto.....!!!!!


Sai, hai descritto la mia ex, in pieno.
Mi vengono le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofren ha detto:


> Non mi risulta di averlo fatto.


Tu no


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Andy...ne ho incontrate di persone così.....ne incontro ogni giorno,anche qui dentro,.....io sono lo specchio dove non vorrebbero mai guardarsi.,....!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,il tossico non è una brutta persona......chi tradisce neanche.....quali sono le persone poco belle?Così giusto per capire.......!!


Nella mia vita sono state solo quelle che hanno detto di amarmi a parole, e non nei fatti.
Per me una persona poco bella è il sepolcro imbiancato.
Chi passa la vita a farsi le meraviglie di quanto sono manchevoli e schifosi gli altri e non si guarda mai dentro.
Per me sono le persone senza cuore.

Per me sono quelli che hanno l'occhio sporco e vedono sempre e solo la parte in difficoltà delle persone.
Per me sono quelli che non perdonano.
Per me sono quelli che si sentono sempre a posto, e in dovere morale di giudicare gli altri.

Mi dispiace tanto Oscuro, ma io NON DIMENTICO.
Sempre ho detto...
Quando io mi sono trovato nel bisogno, quelle che dicevano conta su di me, io per te ci sono sempre, io sono il tuo migliore amico, sono state le prime a volgere lo sguardo altrove, perchè le disgrazie e le sventure sai creano imbarazzo...

E si sono fatte avanti le persone che meno consideravo.
E ho scoperto che quelle avevano cuore.

Mi dispiace Oscuro
Io avrò occhi solo per loro.

Vero l'uomo sbaglia, l'uomo pecca...
Ma bisogna vedere per dove è passato e che cosa vive!


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nella mia vita sono state solo quelle che hanno detto di amarmi a parole, e non nei fatti.
> Per me una persona poco bella è il sepolcro imbiancato.
> Chi passa la vita a farsi le meraviglie di quanto sono manchevoli e schifosi gli altri e non si guarda mai dentro.
> Per me sono le persone senza cuore.
> ...


questo però è l'elogio del giudizio assoluto


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> a parte i rivolti.. ehm... sono colpita
> un ragionamento che non fa una piega eh...... ahahah


Mia cara hai presente un tasto nero del pianoforte?
Ebbene è come la storia del bicchiere riempito a metà: tu dici è mezzo pieno, io ti dico è mezzo vuoto.
Lo stesso tasto serve per suonare re bemolle o do diesis.
Eì il contesto armonico che dice se quella nota "suona" come re bemolle o come do diesis...

Incredibile il fascino dell'armonia...uno stesso suono...assume sensazioni sonore diverse...a seconda di come lo armonizzi...prendiamo un do...eccolo come fondamentale dell'accordo di do, ma eccolo come terza dell'accordo di laminore, eccolo ora come quinta dell'accordo di fa maggiore, eccolo eziandio come settima di re settima di dominante...ma quando finalmente si disinibisce e infrange ogni tabù...eccolo sciolto come undicesima o tredicesima nella rarefatta armonia raveliana...ah ravel...ravel...

Rossi...una donna sposata...ma eccola nel ruolo di vedova bianca, eccola ora nel ruolo di mamma in difficoltà...ed eccola focosa amante...eccola donna divorata dai sensi di colpa...ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc....

Ha tradito: è una troia?
Ok musica che sa da niente come polenta fredda senza sale...
Lei può dire...ok ragazzi mettevi il cuore in pace sono una troia. Ma non è con voi che io mi sento di far l'amore.

ma ecco che una donna traditrice diventa una pericolossima minaccia per la società...

Ma ascoltate come Ravel tratta la dissonanza in musica...facendo rivivere la musica del 600 in chiave moderna...la dissonanza si è emancipata...

[video=youtube;csYnl368NXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csYnl368NXY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo però è l'elogio del giudizio assoluto


Io sono un guerriero e non un rammollito.
Sono chiamato a difendermi da chi mi fa il male.
Meglio che chi è il male per me non incroci la mia strada.

Non è giudizio assoluto: è libero arbitrio.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ma...al di la dei voli pindarici...io non ho scritto che rossi sia una troia....è semplicemnte scorretta e superficiale....quindi non è una bella persona punto!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma...al di la dei voli pindarici...io non ho scritto che rossi sia una troia....è semplicemnte scorretta e superficiale....quindi non è una bella persona punto!!!


scorretta ci può stare, ma solo con suo marito... tu la superficialità dove l'hai vista?


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Ma*

Ahh questa è bella!!!é una persona scorretta....con chi cosa c'entra???Adesso bisogna parametrare la scorrettezza?Quindi se prendo per il culo il portire di casa è una cosa,il patner un'altra?????


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io sono un guerriero *e non un rammollito.
> Sono chiamato a difendermi da chi mi fa il male.
> Meglio che chi è il male per me non incroci la mia strada.
> 
> Non è giudizio assoluto: è libero arbitrio.


un soldatino, magari.
inutile chiedere il nesso con l'argomento:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Eh...*

Tutti guerrieri......si si....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

*ma porco cane*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ahh questa è bella!!!é una persona scorretta....con chi cosa c'entra???Adesso bisogna parametrare la scorrettezza?Quindi se prendo per il culo il portire di casa è una cosa,il patner un'altra?????


E' stato un EPISODIO all'interno di una VITA di cui non sai nulla, capisci? Mio marito ha rinunciato al lavoro per permettermi, con mio figlio appena nato, di prendere una buona occasione lavorativa e lui è rimasto a casa col bimbo fino all'inserimento al nido, non ha mai preso una lira che non si fosse guadagnato, ha aiutato sempre i suoi, ha aiutato sempre me in casa, mi è stato sempre vicino quando ne avevo bisogno, ha seguito sempre i suoi figli, è uno che se vede una rissa si butta in mezzo a dividere, ha rischiato la vita per sventare uno stupro, aiuta sempre chi ha bisogno senza che nessuno glielo chieda, è stato mezz'ora a tentare di rianimare una persona nell'attesa che arrivasse l'ambulanza e... mi ha tradito. E allora? chi sei tu per dire che è una persona scorretta?


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Incredibile*

Ma cosa c'entra?Pacciani andava in chiesa ogni domenica,faceva beneficienza quindi?Ma scherzi????Tu sei molto confusa o peggio vuoi credere ciò che ti conviene.....!Tuo marito è un generoso.....ma anche scorretto....in ognuno di noi ci son varie sfumature caratteriali...!Quindi uno che si butta in mezzo a sedare risse non può esser scorretto????????Ma quanti anni hai scusa???Ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro......chi sei tu per parametrare la correttezza scusa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?*Pacciani andava in chiesa ogni domeni*ca,faceva beneficienza quindi?Ma scherzi????Tu sei molto confusa o peggio vuoi credere ciò che ti conviene.....!Tuo marito è un generoso.....ma anche scorretto....in ognuno di noi ci son varie sfumature caratteriali...!Quindi uno che si butta in mezzo a sedare risse non può esser scorretto????????Ma quanti anni hai scusa???Ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro......chi sei tu per parametrare la correttezza scusa?


Questo paragone è veramente di una pochezza disgustosa


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' stato un EPISODIO all'interno di una VITA di cui non sai nulla, capisci? Mio marito ha rinunciato al lavoro per permettermi, con mio figlio appena nato, di prendere una buona occasione lavorativa e lui è rimasto a casa col bimbo fino all'inserimento al nido, non ha mai preso una lira che non si fosse guadagnato, ha aiutato sempre i suoi, ha aiutato sempre me in casa, mi è stato sempre vicino quando ne avevo bisogno, ha seguito sempre i suoi figli, è uno che se vede una rissa si butta in mezzo a dividere, ha rischiato la vita per sventare uno stupro, aiuta sempre chi ha bisogno senza che nessuno glielo chieda, è stato mezz'ora a tentare di rianimare una persona nell'attesa che arrivasse l'ambulanza e... mi ha tradito. E allora? chi sei tu per dire che è una persona scorretta?


Scusami Sbriciolata, ma hai elencato una serie di atti che chiunque farebbe, almeno chiunque con un minimo di buon senso: anche io mi fermerei per rianimare una persona, se ho il coraggio di farlo e lo so fare, e se non interviene nessun altro, ad esempio. 
Anche io mi occuperei dei miei figli in questa maniera.
Anche io lavoro per qualche lira, altrimenti non campo.
Anche io sederei una rissa, se la condizione lo permette (se ci scappano i coltelli, beh, chi si intrometterebbe? Pochi eroi). 
Sventare uno stupro, in che senso? Ma comunque è un atto eroico, certo, ma sono impulsi dettato dal momento, dall'istinto del momento. Non tutti sono in grado di farlo, certo, ma sono impulsi momentanei.
Mio padre è uno stronzo, ma quando ero piccolo salvò la vita ad una donna che stava affogando al largo di una spiaggia, mentre tutti vedevano e non facevano nulla. Ma rimane uno stronzo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Sbriciolata*

Era un paradosso....cosa vuoi sentirti dire?Uno che tradisce è distratto?Debole?Altruista?Generoso?Per me è scorretto ed egoista.....ma se trovi un aggettivo più attinente magari cambio idea....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era un paradosso....cosa vuoi sentirti dire?Uno che tradisce è distratto?Debole?Altruista?Generoso?Per me è scorretto ed egoista.....ma se trovi un aggettivo più attinente magari cambio idea....!!


Non era un paradosso... diciamo che... hai detto proprio una gran cagata!


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Diciamo*

Diciamo.....che mi son messo sul tuo stesso piano..... e detto fra noi...non era una cagata....le tue si.....!!!


----------



## Micia (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,il tossico non è una brutta persona......chi tradisce neanche.....quali sono le persone poco belle?Così giusto per capire.......!!


:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no



quoto approvo e mi aggiungo alla lista


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Micio*

???!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo.....che mi son messo sul tuo stesso piano..... e detto fra noi...non era una cagata....le tue si.....!!!


ma certo caro, per arrivare a simili vette di qualunquismo a me ci vuole la scala... cosa vuoi mai, non riesco neppure a confondere un serial killer con uno che ha tradito la moglie, in compenso distinguo pure tra paradossi e paragoni offensivi ed infelici... pensa che non ci cavo neanche sugo dall'offendere e addirittura quando rispondo ad un post cerco di essere propositiva, non di sfogare l'incazzatura che ho per motivi miei... ma non è colpa mia, a me hanno insegnato che si riceve ciò che si dà nella vita.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Sbricio*

No....a te infastidiscono certe verità.....!Nulla di personale..ma è evidente....!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?Pacciani andava in chiesa ogni domenica,faceva beneficienza quindi?Ma scherzi????Tu sei molto confusa o peggio vuoi credere ciò che ti conviene.....!Tuo marito è un generoso.....ma anche scorretto....in ognuno di noi ci son varie sfumature caratteriali...!Quindi uno che si butta in mezzo a sedare risse non può esser scorretto????????Ma quanti anni hai scusa???Ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro......chi sei tu per parametrare la correttezza scusa?


Ma ti rendi conto che Sbriciola riesce a parlare così di una persona che l'ha tradita?

Il suo è un esempio di discernimento e di lucidità.

Quello confuso semmai sei tu


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?Pacciani andava in chiesa ogni domenica,faceva beneficienza quindi?Ma scherzi????Tu sei molto confusa o peggio vuoi credere ciò che ti conviene.....!Tuo marito è un generoso.....ma anche scorretto....in ognuno di noi ci son varie sfumature caratteriali...!Quindi uno che si butta in mezzo a sedare risse non può esser scorretto????????Ma quanti anni hai scusa???Ognuno di noi ha un lato oscuro......chi sei tu per parametrare la correttezza scusa?


No Oscuro aspetta...non attaccarla sbagli tu.
Lei ha fatto un gesto difficile ma nobile,ha messo la famiglia davanti a tutto,e ha fatto bene,perche'so che e'donna seria e in gamba.
Il marito avra'sbagliato,concedimi il condizionale..,ma e'stata poca roba,da li'in poi ha rigato dritto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami Sbriciolata, ma hai elencato una serie di atti che chiunque farebbe, almeno chiunque con un minimo di buon senso: anche io mi fermerei per rianimare una persona, se ho il coraggio di farlo e lo so fare, e se non interviene nessun altro, ad esempio.
> Anche io mi occuperei dei miei figli in questa maniera.
> Anche io lavoro per qualche lira, altrimenti non campo.
> Anche io sederei una rissa, se la condizione lo permette (se ci scappano i coltelli, beh, chi si intrometterebbe? Pochi eroi).
> ...


Io preferisco pensare che il marito di Sbri, come molti altri traditori , rimanga una persona per bene pur essendo un traditore.

E ribadisco un concetto.

Io, da _traditrice schifosa_ qual sono, da persona egoista e scorretta, vedo le cose più positivamente di qualcuno di voi, che avete dalla vostra parte correttezza e la trasparenza adamantine


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami Sbriciolata, ma hai elencato una serie di atti che chiunque farebbe, almeno chiunque con un minimo di buon senso: anche io mi fermerei per rianimare una persona, se ho il coraggio di farlo e lo so fare, e se non interviene nessun altro, ad esempio.
> Anche io mi occuperei dei miei figli in questa maniera.
> Anche io lavoro per qualche lira, altrimenti non campo.
> Anche io sederei una rissa, se la condizione lo permette (se ci scappano i coltelli, beh, chi si intrometterebbe? Pochi eroi).
> ...


Andy, era per dire che non si può mettere una lapide 'SCORRETTA','CATTIVA' su una persona giudicando da un solo episodio del quale conosciamo una parte sola della verità... perchè allora veniamo qua non con il proposito di confrontarci, di crescere, ma solo con quello di erigerci a giudice morale... ma chi ci ha messo su quello scranno? Ti chiedo: sicuramente ci sarà un episodio della tua vita di cui non vai fiero, no?Magari da piccolo hai rotto il giocattolo di un altro bimbo perchè ti stava antipatico, ma pure qualcosa di più forte. Allora, supponi che io venga a conoscenza di quell'episodio da una terza persona che di quell'episodio era diciamo la parte lesa e io emetta un bel giudizio tombale: Andy è una persona scorretta. Sarei abbastanza superficiale no? Ma se quella persona mi avesse raccontato quell'episodio per avere un conforto, un parere... allora sarei in dolo, perchè non la sto aiutando, mi sto solo divertendo a sputare sentenze. Cui prodest? è sempre questa la domanda da farsi, quando i toni sono sopra le righe... Detto questo, posso assicurarti che mio marito nella sua vita ha commesso una sola scorrettezza, nei miei riguardi, e siccome era solo nei miei riguardi, mi riservo il diritto di essere unico giudice in merito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io preferisco pensare che il marito di Sbri, come molti altri traditori , rimanga una persona per bene pur essendo un traditore.
> 
> E ribadisco un concetto.
> 
> Io, da _traditrice schifosa_ qual sono, da persona egoista e scorretta, vedo le cose più positivamente di qualcuno di voi, che avete dalla vostra parte correttezza e la trasparenza adamantine


Ci puoi scommettere cara!


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

tuo padre, Andy, è un grande, perchè ha salvato una vita, che è la cosa più preziosa che ci sia


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andy, era per dire che non si può mettere una lapide 'SCORRETTA','CATTIVA' su una persona giudicando da un solo episodio del quale conosciamo una parte sola della verità... perchè allora veniamo qua non con il proposito di confrontarci, di crescere, ma solo con quello di erigerci a giudice morale... ma chi ci ha messo su quello scranno? Ti chiedo: sicuramente ci sarà un episodio della tua vita di cui non vai fiero, no?Magari da piccolo hai rotto il giocattolo di un altro bimbo perchè ti stava antipatico, ma pure qualcosa di più forte. Allora, supponi che io venga a conoscenza di quell'episodio da una terza persona che di quell'episodio era diciamo la parte lesa e io emetta un bel giudizio tombale: Andy è una persona scorretta. Sarei abbastanza superficiale no? Ma se quella persona mi avesse raccontato quell'episodio per avere un conforto, un parere... allora sarei in dolo, perchè non la sto aiutando, mi sto solo divertendo a sputare sentenze. Cui prodest? è sempre questa la domanda da farsi, quando i toni sono sopra le righe... Detto questo, posso assicurarti che mio marito nella sua vita ha commesso una sola scorrettezza, nei miei riguardi, e siccome era solo nei miei riguardi, mi riservo il diritto di essere unico giudice in merito.


No scusatemi, io volevo solo dire che alcuni esempi di comportamento non dicono tutto di una persona.
Semplicemente questo.
Posso essere lo schifoso più bastardo di questo mondo, ma se vedo una vecchietta che ha difficoltà ad attraversare la strada la aiuto.
Per tuo marito, tu lo hai perdonato, quindi è una cosa che riguarda te in effetti.
Io sono stato crocifisso anche quando guardavo i Simpson in Tv, invece


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> tuo padre, Andy, è un grande, perchè ha salvato una vita, che è la cosa più preziosa che ci sia


Ma tu però non sai cosa ha fatto in famiglia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu però non sai cosa ha fatto in famiglia.


Appunto... vedi Andy, come sia tutto relativo? per quella donna lui sarà un eroe... ma temo che tu ne sappia di più, eh? Allora, specie quando il giudizio è negativo, e viene generosamente dato sull'intera persona e non sull'episodio... uno prima di parlare dovrebbe chiedersi se ne sa abbastanza, no?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto... vedi Andy, come sia tutto relativo? per quella donna lui sarà un eroe... ma temo che tu ne sappia di più, eh? Allora, specie quando il giudizio è negativo, e viene generosamente dato sull'intera persona e non sull'episodio... uno prima di parlare dovrebbe chiedersi se ne sa abbastanza, no?


Non me lo dire; io alla mia ex le ho detto pure: se mi hai nascosto qualcosa, dimmelo, perchè per me non importa, l'importante è parlarne.

Ma nulla, cattiveria allo stato brado.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Andy, era per dire che non si può mettere una lapide 'SCORRETTA','CATTIVA' su una persona giudicando da un solo episodio del quale conosciamo una parte sola della verità... perchè allora veniamo qua non con il proposito di confrontarci, di crescere, ma solo con quello di erigerci a giudice morale... ma chi ci ha messo su quello scranno? Ti chiedo: sicuramente ci sarà un episodio della tua vita di cui non vai fiero, no?Magari da piccolo hai rotto il giocattolo di un altro bimbo perchè ti stava antipatico, ma pure qualcosa di più forte. Allora, supponi che io venga a conoscenza di quell'episodio da una terza persona che di quell'episodio era diciamo la parte lesa e io emetta un bel giudizio tombale: Andy è una persona scorretta. Sarei abbastanza superficiale no? Ma se quella persona mi avesse raccontato quell'episodio per avere un conforto, un parere... allora sarei in dolo, perchè non la sto aiutando, mi sto solo divertendo a sputare sentenze. Cui prodest? è sempre questa la domanda da farsi, quando i toni sono sopra le righe... Detto questo, posso assicurarti che mio marito nella sua vita ha commesso una sola scorrettezza, nei miei riguardi, e siccome era solo nei miei riguardi, mi riservo il diritto di essere unico giudice in merito.


oddio, ci sono cose che ho combinato che non racconterei mai, nemmeno con una pistola puntata
non ne vado fiera e il solo pensiero mi fa star male
ma nel mio piccolo aiuto chi posso, sono volontaria (vera a zero euro) in una onlus, in cui metto a disposizione tempo e mezzi miei, ed altro che non sto nemmeno a dire

tutti viviamo in bilico tra il bene e il male, i giudici sono solo una maschera, peraltro piuttosto inquietante
è bene diffidare da chi ha solo certezze in tasca, a mio parere l'importante non è non cadere, ma rialzarsi


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu però non sai cosa ha fatto in famiglia.


no, non lo so, ma tu sei certo che il tuo giudizio sia giusto?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> no, non lo so, ma tu sei certo che il tuo giudizio sia giusto?


Sì. L'avvocato stesso ha detto che si dovrebbe fare seguire da uno specialista...


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì. L'avvocato stesso ha detto che si dovrebbe fare seguire da uno specialista...


 allora?_ Roma locuta causa soluta_?

non mi sembra dia molte garanzie di attendibilità quello che dice un avvocato! guarda che certi sono ignorantissimi, anzi, non arrivano nemmeno all'ignoranza!


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Eh*

Questo posto è divertente.....!Io penso che chi tradisce e scorretto....e sarei confuso....!E voi che credete a ciò che conviene cosa siete?Bè meglio confuso...adoro questo tipo di confusione.....e cosa vuoi farci....magari ho salvato anche io qualche vita ma questo non mi rende migliore o peggiore di un'altra persona.......!!Magari qualcuno mi spiegherà cosa c'entra il rispetto...con un atto eroico..ma con calma...son confuso...!!


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> allora?_ Roma locuta causa soluta_?
> 
> non mi sembra dia molte garanzie di attendibilità quello che dice un avvocato! guarda che certi sono ignorantissimi, anzi, non arrivano nemmeno all'ignoranza!


Un padre che tratta la moglia come una cagna.
Un padre che quando gli presenti la tua ragazza dice del figlio peste e corna.
Un padre che quando siu sposa la figlia si lamenta: proprio ora che c'è crisi, e sono costretto a darle i soldi.
Un padre che ruba soldi al figlio...

Mi fermo qui, senza entrare nei particolari.
Scusami Free, ma l'avvocato è stato anche gentile


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Sei confuso anche tu?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei confuso anche tu?


Tanto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Tranquillo quì dentro...come fuori...è pieno di persone molto generose che ci chiariscono i concetti....!Quindi se tradisci sei una brava persona...perchè è un atto di generosità....e se si tradisce alle spalle del patner è per non farlo soffrire....ci vuole delicatezza..e molto tatto...perchè questi cazzoni dei traditi sono un pizzico suscettibili...chiaro?Mica son delinquenti ecchecazzo......!!Anzi andy spesso....son così generosi....che fanno volontariato e lavorano alla protezione civile.....così fra una botta di vita ed una vita salvata....la vita ti si schiarisce......ed io son sempre più confuso.......!!!Ma andate a cagare ragazzi...con affetto....eh.....


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo quì dentro...come fuori...è pieno di persone molto generose che ci chiariscono i concetti....!Quindi se tradisci sei una brava persona...perchè è un atto di generosità....e se si tradisce alle spalle del patner è per non farlo soffrire....ci vuole delicatezza..e molto tatto...perchè questi cazzoni dei traditi sono un pizzico suscettibili...chiaro?Mica son delinquenti ecchecazzo......!!Anzi andy spesso....son così generosi....che fanno volontariato e lavorano alla protezione civile.....così fra una botta di vita ed una vita salvata....la vita ti si schiarisce......ed io son sempre più confuso.......!!!Ma andate a cagare ragazzi...con affetto....eh.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Dicembre 2011)

*AnDY*

Meglio ridere guarda.....sta andando tutto in mona.....e quei pochi che hanno ancora chiaro il concetto di "RISPETTO"poi son pure quelli confusi.......son i diversi.....che scempio!!!!


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio ridere guarda.....sta andando tutto in mona.....e quei pochi che hanno ancora chiaro il concetto di "RISPETTO"poi son pure quelli confusi.......son i diversi.....che scempio!!!!


Sai, a volte, ma non parlo del forum, in genere, mi sorprendo a parlare con gente che sembra cha abbia tanti problemi, quando spesso sono davvero stupidi.
Poi stranamente quando parlo dei miei: ehhhh... capirai, sei giovane ancora...

Eccerto che sono confuso!


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Quando avevo 20 anni ero giovane
A 30 anni lo stesso.
Ora a quasi 40 idem...

A 80 anni sarà diverso: mi diranno, vabbè, dai che è quasi finita


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio ridere guarda.....sta andando tutto in mona.....e quei pochi che hanno ancora chiaro il concetto di "RISPETTO"poi son pure quelli confusi.......son i diversi.....che scempio!!!!


Oscuro ma daiiii...ma possibile???ma tutti abbiamo tradito o tradiamo tutt'ora,non puoi essere cosi integralista.Io come Chiara dico...va bene sono un porco traditore..pero'ho dei valori che qua'dentro altri non hanno,concetti scolpiti,che ho inculcato ai miei ragazzi.
Poi in fondo che male c'e'Oscuro...e tutti quelli che sui viali caricano le rumene,sono meglio di noi???io non lo credo.E quelli,ancora peggio..che ridono alle battute sui gay,,e la notte caricano trans in auto??
Noi no,noi viviamo rapporti umani,perche'anche se clandestina,pur sepre dentro ad una coppia stiamo.E non sempre sono rose,sai.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

ok, ho capito:

essere rispettosi = bene

tutto il resto = male


----------



## Mal Registrato (20 Dicembre 2011)

*RieducationalChannel*

Lo sapevate?! che subire un tradimento provova un dolore inferiore solo alla morte di un figlio?

Sappiatelo.......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Dicembre 2011)

Mal Registrato ha detto:


> Lo sapevate?! che subire un tradimento provova un dolore inferiore solo alla morte di un figlio?
> 
> Sappiatelo.......



ma chi sei? Vulvia?

 ma dai, ma che dici?

Sinceramente: ho subito diversi tradimenti. Sono stata male. Per fortuna i miei figli sono tutti vivi, ma disgraziatamente mi sono morte diverse persone care....... e ti assicuro che il dolore è stato ed è tutt'ora maggiore...


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma chi sei? Vulvia?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mal Registrato (20 Dicembre 2011)

*Buon per te*



quintina ha detto:


> ma chi sei? Vulvia?
> 
> ma dai, ma che dici?
> 
> Sinceramente: ho subito diversi tradimenti. Sono stata male. Per fortuna i miei figli sono tutti vivi, ma disgraziatamente mi sono morte diverse persone care....... e ti assicuro che il dolore è stato ed è tutt'ora maggiore...


Se per te non è così, non vuol dire che non lo sia per gli altri...


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma chi sei? Vulvia?
> 
> ma dai, ma che dici?
> 
> Sinceramente: ho subito diversi tradimenti. Sono stata male. Per fortuna i miei figli sono tutti vivi, ma disgraziatamente mi sono morte diverse persone care....... e ti assicuro che il dolore è stato ed è tutt'ora maggiore...


Spero fosse ironico, dai...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



vedrai che ora arriva Simy e dice: ma chi è Vulvia?


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vedrai che ora arriva Simy e dice: ma chi è Vulvia?


Per forza, lei è giovane


----------



## Mal Registrato (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vedrai che ora arriva Simy e dice: ma chi è Vulvia?


.............Sono io..........M'BUTO


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Spero fosse ironico, dai...



e mi sa di no

hai visto cosa mi ha risposto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Dicembre 2011)

Mal Registrato ha detto:


> Se per te non è così, non vuol dire che non lo sia per gli altri...



e invece per te lo è?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Mal Registrato ha detto:


> .............Sono io..........*M'BUTO*


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

Il dolore del tradimento dipende e posso dire che njel mio caso è stato di pari intensità di mio padre, perchè si è trattato di una morte, quella della mia fiducia nel mondo. Io sono stato tradito due volte, la prima non mi ha fatto così male, la seconda mi ha distrutto, quindi ecco perchè dico che dipende.
Una serie di concause che creano un danno irrimediabilmente infinito sono più da evitare che altre azioni che creano danni alquanto inferiori, chi tradisce è disposto a rischiare di far del male all'altro, un poco come essere finocchi con il culoo degli altri, è questo il concetto che non deve girare.
Una persona può fare quel che gli pare, l'importante è che si faccia male da solo se capiterà qualcosa, ma mai agli altri, del resto chi fa del male agli altri è un criminale umanamente parlando.
Oscuro non è per nulla un criminale e piccole cose che ha detto (rispondendo a volte a me), mi ha fatto capire che è una bella persona, mentre io so di essere una brutta persona, ne sono conoscio, sono macchiato dentro di me di qualcosa di orribile, una cosa che non potrò mai scordare e che pago tutti i giorni, quindi non venitemi a chiedere se so valutare chi è una cattiva persona e no, lo so fare benissimo. 
I traditori sono persone che giocano scommettendo soldi degli altri, sono persone che rischiano quello che non hanno, danneggiano il prossimo e possono essere anche persone educatissime e a modo, ma rimangono quello che sono.
Vi rendete conto che Rabarbaro in maniere molto gentili e garbate ha detto cose orribili verso queste persone? Vi siete accorti di questo, che il suo significato era di una crudezza impressionante o siete solo capaci di fermarvi alla sua forma? Oppure l'ipocrisia legata al buonismo è una entità umana così forte?


----------



## Mal Registrato (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e invece per te lo è?


Si


Il tentativo di legittimazione del tradimento mi disgusta un pò...


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il dolore del tradimento dipende e posso dire che njel mio caso è stato di pari intensità di mio padre, perchè si è trattato di una morte, quella della mia fiducia nel mondo. Io sono stato tradito due volte, la prima non mi ha fatto così male, la seconda mi ha distrutto, quindi ecco perchè dico che dipende.


Premesso che io penso che tradire una persona in buona fede sia un atto di profonda vigliaccheria, quello che tu scrivi è la conferma del fatto che questo stesso atto può avere diversi livelli di gravità, perchè diverso è l'impatto che ha sulla persona tradita.

Se il tradito si trova in un momento di estrema fragilità o di sofferenza interiore, se chi viene tradito ha aspettative altissime nei confronti del proprio partner o crede ciecamente e acriticamente in alcuni valori, allora il tradimento sarà devastante e insopportabile.

Se il tradito è una persona aperta, positiva, serena e fiduciosa, allora il tradimento sarà un'esperienza durissima, ma sopportabile e superabile, nonostante il grande dolore.

Siamo NOI a determinare l'impatto che le esperienze hanno su di noi. Siamo NOi che abbiamo il potere di andare avanti senza farci distruggere.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Dicembre 2011)

Mal Registrato ha detto:


> Si
> 
> 
> Il tentativo di legittimazione del tradimento mi disgusta un pò...



A me disgusta paragonarlo alla morte di un figlio...


----------



## passante (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> A me disgusta paragonarlo alla morte di un figlio...


okkio che è una delle cose per cui potrebbe ricorrere al katana


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole, essere positivi, sereni, e via dicendo comporta anche l'avere fiducia nel partner, ma se per più vicende della vita ci si guarda allo specchio e ci si vede sbagliati nell'essere positivi, sereni e via dicendo? Quando un tradimento distrugge la prpria stima personale, allora lì inzia il disastro. Molto spesso il traditore non ha volontà e ne la bontà per capire che infierire su una persona che è ferita...porterà a qualcosa di peggio e ditemi un poco, quanti traditori non hanno un poco esagerato dopo essere statio scoperti?
Quanti traditori hanno avuto sempre la scusa buona per giustificarsi ed hanno dato colpe inesistenti al partner pur di uscirne meglio? Quanti hanno distrutto la persona al loro fianco con un sacco di accuse infondate che prese in quel momento di fragilità del dopo tradimento hanno un effetto dirompente?
Semplicemente, per me le menti più semplici, che vivono a livelli più bassi di coscienza possono uscirne indenni al massimo, maggiore è la complessità della persona maggiori saranno i danni.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Semplicemente, per me le menti più semplici, che vivono a livelli più bassi di coscienza possono uscirne indenni al massimo, maggiore è la complessità della persona maggiori saranno i danni.


Io non sono affatto una mente semplice, anzi. Eppure il tradimento, per quanto mi abbia fatto un male cane nei primi mesi, l'ho superato. Ho superato il dolore e la rabbia, che erano le cose che mi facevano soffrire di più.

Certo, sono cambiata. Ma non penso che il cambiamento sia totalmente negativo. Sono senz'altro più forte, un po' più menefreghista e lievemente più egoista. Ma non è tanto male sai.


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, sono cambiata. Ma non penso che il cambiamento sia totalmente negativo. Sono senz'altro più forte, un po' più menefreghista e lievemente più egoista. Ma non è tanto male sai.


Invece sei come prima, non più forte, solo più menefreghista e lievemente più egoista. Posso dirti che una cosa brutta non rende mai più forti, è una balla che ci raccontano ed è una balla che sembra vera dopo, ma quella ferita non sarà mai rimarginata, ci sarà sempre qualcosa al mondo capace di farci più male di prima, solo perchè insisterà sul punto debole.

Per me sarebbe una completa sconfitta essere in pace con me stesso e non essere come voglio essere, cioè come ero prima, ci ho messo anni ed anni per superare cose brutte e quell'investimento sulla mia persona voglio che sia come un tempo, se non fosse così la vita non avrebbe più alcun senso di essere vissuta, se mi adagiassi nel senso di forza del tradimento...ecco li dovrei darmi la morte di certo.

Sole, quando dico che le persone semplici non subiscono tanto dalle brutte vicende della vita non intendo gente stupida, ma persone per cui male al piede è male al piede, la di testa è mal di testa ed una parola detta in un modo non ha 100000 sfumature che possono fare del male, queste sono persone anche capacissime, ma sono monocorde.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece sei come prima, non più forte, solo più menefreghista e lievemente più egoista. Posso dirti che *una cosa brutta non rende mai più forti*, è una balla che ci raccontano ed è una balla che sembra vera dopo, ma quella ferita non sarà mai rimarginata, ci sarà sempre qualcosa al mondo capace di farci più male di prima, solo perchè insisterà sul punto debole.
> 
> Per me sarebbe una completa sconfitta essere in pace con me stesso e non essere come voglio essere, cioè come ero prima, ci ho messo anni ed anni per superare cose brutte e quell'investimento sulla mia persona voglio che sia come un tempo, se non fosse così la vita non avrebbe più alcun senso di essere vissuta, se mi adagiassi nel senso di forza del tradimento...ecco li dovrei darmi la morte di certo.
> 
> Sole, quando dico che le persone semplici non subiscono tanto dalle brutte vicende della vita non intendo gente stupida, ma persone per cui male al piede è male al piede, la di testa è mal di testa ed una parola detta in un modo non ha 100000 sfumature che possono fare del male, queste sono persone anche capacissime, ma sono monocorde.


Vale invece per me. Il male che mi è stato fatto è diventato la mia forza, da quando però ho perdonato e realmente dimenticato. Oggi, il male mi lascia freddo, ma il bene mi riscalda il cuore.


----------



## Hirohito (20 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vale invece per me. Il male che mi è stato fatto è diventato la mia forza, da quando però ho perdonato e realmente dimenticato. Oggi, il male mi lascia freddo, ma il bene mi riscalda il cuore.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vale invece per me. Il male che mi è stato fatto è diventato la mia forza, da quando però ho perdonato e realmente dimenticato. Oggi, il male mi lascia freddo, ma il bene mi riscalda il cuore.


Tu hai perdonato, ma a volte capita che non viene lasciata la possibilità di perdonare...e li succedono casini.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vedrai che ora arriva Simy e dice: ma chi è Vulvia?


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vale invece per me. Il male che mi è stato fatto è diventato la mia forza, da quando però ho perdonato e realmente dimenticato. Oggi, il male mi lascia freddo, ma il bene mi riscalda il cuore.


Hai scritto una gran bella cosa.

Anch'io credo che il male possa rendere forti solo se si è stati capaci di superarlo, Daniele. Altrimenti del male resti schiavo.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu hai perdonato, ma a volte capita che non viene lasciata la possibilità di perdonare...e li succedono casini.


Io preferisco non parlare di perdono, ma di superamento.

In ogni caso, sei tu che devi darti la possibilità di cui parli. Senza aspettare che gli altri ti diano qualcosa. Forse sta proprio qui la vera forza.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> vedrai che ora arriva Simy e dice: ma chi è Vulvia?


Ma una volta esisteva il nick vulvia eh?


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

L'uomo è capace di incredibili violenze Sole, io le ho provate e non si superano, si mettono solo da parte e rimangono dentro a vita. Chiedi a chi ha vissuto una orribile vicenda, scoprirai che non sono forti nel modo come credi tu, sono fortissimi, perchè tutti i giorni lottano con quello che hanno subito e vivono più o meno normalmente. Togliendo me, ho conosciuto una ragazza che ha subito una cosa terribile...da allora vive normalmente, ma non temere che non c'è giorno in cui non pensa a chi le ha tolto quella parte di sè che era un suo diritto umano. 
L'arte di dissimulare è qualcosa di incredibile, anche i nostri vicini potrebbero dissimulare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Dicembre 2011)

Io non credo nell'eterno male, ma nell'eterna pigrizia 

Dai, Daniele, qualunque male può essere perdonato e dimenticato. Io sono il fossile vivente di questa teoria. Mi ci volevano 12 anni, ma alla fine ero tornato in me stesso e felice di vivere ancora per un po'


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Allora:

Oscuro ti sei mai reso conto che le persone interagiscono e reagiscono tra loro?
Spiegami allora come mai una stessa persona appare a X come una persona eccezionale e a Y come un idiota.
Cosa stiamo dicendo qui?
Che chi trova quella persona eccezionale è uno stupido e chi lo trova un idiota ha l'obiettività in mano?

No, il mondo degli affetti è complesso.
Per esempio conosco una donna che...per come è fatta...proprio sai...già da come la vedo mi monta il nervoso...la rogna...già solo il suo tono di voce...guarda...eppure ha un marito che l'adora. Dovrei pensare che è un coglione?

Chi tradisce è stato scorretto solo con una persona. E solo con quella. No?

Poi Daniele è il massimo del minimo, crede che tutti a sto mondo debbano vedere il tradimento così come l'ha subito lui.
Daniele TU conosci solo quelle due donne che ti hanno tradito.
Loro due, non hanno NULLA a che vedere con ogni altro traditore della terra.

Da come conosco io le persone, tanto c'è chi delude e ti disprezza e tanto c'è chi fa follie per te.

Non sono disposto a dire che se una brutta stronza mi maltratta, tutte le donne allora sono esseri scorbutici e iracondi.

No imparo che esistono donne gentili e donne iraconde.

Che adesso qua non salta fuori che non capiamo il dolore di Daniele eh?
E quello di Cristo in croce non conta?
Tradito da Giuda...e finito crocifisso...e neanche c'erano storie di donne in mezzo.

Ma vi rendete conto?
Daniele non era nè sposato.
Nè aveva figli.
Una storia con una che sta a duecento km...


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'uomo è capace di incredibili violenze Sole, io le ho provate e non si superano, si mettono solo da parte e rimangono dentro a vita. Chiedi a chi ha vissuto una orribile vicenda, scoprirai che non sono forti nel modo come credi tu, sono fortissimi, perchè tutti i giorni lottano con quello che hanno subito e vivono più o meno normalmente. Togliendo me, ho conosciuto una ragazza che ha subito una cosa terribile...da allora vive normalmente, ma non temere che non c'è giorno in cui non pensa a chi le ha tolto quella parte di sè che era un suo diritto umano.
> L'arte di dissimulare è qualcosa di incredibile, anche i nostri vicini potrebbero dissimulare.


Se parli di violenze terribili posso darti ragione. Così come penso che io non potrei superare terribili lutti a cui non voglio nemmeno pensare. Non mi sento abbastanza forte.

Ma qui parliamo di tradimenti.

E tu, ogni volta che si parla di tradimento, fai la somma di tutte le ingiustizie e cattiverie che hai dovuto subire nella tua vita.

Ecco, Daniele, io credo che dovresti essere più obiettivo e sforzarti di valutare l'esperienza del tradimento svincolandoti da tutto il resto, se davvero vuoi parlare di questo. Altrimenti in ogni traditore vedrai una specie di assassino e neanche questo è giusto, per me.

Scusa se mi sono permessa, magari dovrei farmi i cavoli miei... però mi veniva da dirtelo, ecco.

Sull'arte del dissimulare, invece, hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

Quando fai una azione che ti fu espressamente richiesta di non fare per non fare del male reale...c'è poco da dire, se sapevi il perchè era una azione distruttiva sei peggio di un traditore, sei un pazzo criminale.
Io sono stato tradito due volte, la prima ragazza non ha mai confessato se non 1 anno fa, lo fece per non farmi maggiormente male, non mi trattò mai come un cretino, come un errore della sua vita, mi trattò con umanità, mostrandomi che esistevo. Essere traditi ed ignorati totalmente quando si è dentro a quel grande dolore...è quanto di più orribile possa essere. A volte basta poco, una mano tesa con un sorriso e un dispiacere reale di aver fatto del male, basta poco a volte. Ma chi tradisce non la pensa così, ha solo da fare rimostranze. Mi rendo conto che il primo tradimento che ho ricevuto fu gestito dalla interessata con il massimo rispetto per quello che avevo vissuto, dalla seconda come se non fosse nulla di chè avere il mio passato.


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, Daniele, io credo che dovresti essere più obiettivo e sforzarti di valutare l'esperienza del tradimento svincolandoti da tutto il resto, se davvero vuoi parlare di questo. Altrimenti in ogni traditore vedrai una specie di assassino e neanche questo è giusto, per me.
> 
> Scusa se mi sono permessa, magari dovrei farmi i cavoli miei... però mi veniva da dirtelo, ecco.
> 
> Sull'arte del dissimulare, invece, hai pienamente ragione.


Non si può fare, quandop il male raggionge il livello di guardia, una persona non sopporta neppure un pizzico, è troppo, è davvero troppo. Io ogni volta che sento dolore dentro di me devo reagire, devo fare del male a chi me ne ha fatto, se vengo fermato in questo (anche male morale, ma devo farlo), finisco che da qualche parte dovrò sfogarmi e sarà su di me. 
Sapete chi avete affianco? Sapete se non sarete voi a superare quel limite che una persona non dovrebbe superare?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando fai una azione che ti fu espressamente richiesta di non fare per non fare del male reale...c'è poco da dire, se sapevi il perchè era una azione distruttiva sei peggio di un traditore, sei un pazzo criminale.
> Io sono stato tradito due volte, la prima ragazza non ha mai confessato se non 1 anno fa, lo fece per non farmi maggiormente male, non mi trattò mai come un cretino, come un errore della sua vita, mi trattò con umanità, mostrandomi che esistevo. Essere traditi ed ignorati totalmente quando si è dentro a quel grande dolore...è quanto di più orribile possa essere. A volte basta poco, una mano tesa con un sorriso e un dispiacere reale di aver fatto del male, basta poco a volte. Ma chi tradisce non la pensa così, ha solo da fare rimostranze. Mi rendo conto che il primo tradimento che ho ricevuto fu gestito dalla interessata con il massimo rispetto per quello che avevo vissuto, dalla seconda come se non fosse nulla di chè avere il mio passato.


FIniscila con il chi generico sui traditori.
Questo mi ha fatto cagare il cazzo di quanto hai scritto a Rossi.
Rossi non è la tua ragazza.

Ognuno porco cazzo compie un adulterio nei modi, tempi, forme ecc..ecc..ecc...che conosce solo lui.

E ne hai la prova...due ragazze ti hanno tradito una in un modo e una in un altra.

Ma invece di pensare sempre a chi ti ha fatto del male...pensa a chi ti ha fatto del bene no?
Ti ha tradito e ti ha lasciato no?
E allora...
Neanche vivevate assieme...
E' andata così e amen...

Ma sul chi tradisce...non devi dire nulla!

Casomai CHI tradisce può dire qualcosa eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si può fare, quandop il male raggionge il livello di guardia, una persona non sopporta neppure un pizzico, è troppo, è davvero troppo. Io ogni volta che sento dolore dentro di me devo reagire, devo fare del male a chi me ne ha fatto, se vengo fermato in questo (anche male morale, ma devo farlo), finisco che da qualche parte dovrò sfogarmi e sarà su di me.
> Sapete chi avete affianco? Sapete se non sarete voi a superare quel limite che una persona non dovrebbe superare?


Ma finiscila con sti spauracchi...
NO nessuno di noi sa completamente chi ha al proprio fianco...
Sai perchè?
Nessuno è nella testa di un altro...
ma semplicemente un po' te ne freghi di chi sia l'altro no?

Guarda è semplice eh?
Lei alza la voce? O piange...
E' na cerebrolesa? No, è solo stanca...

Anche sta storia del limite è una boiata immane...


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sul chi tradisce...non devi dire nulla!
> 
> Casomai CHI tradisce può dire qualcosa eh?


Ehmmm... piccolo appunto: se io sono il tradito e quindi il protagonista del dolore, forse forse qualcosa la posso dire? O vale solo una campana?


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non si può fare, quandop il male raggionge il livello di guardia, una persona non sopporta neppure un pizzico, è troppo, è davvero troppo.


Ma capisci che comunque quel pizzico è sempre un pizzico?

E che non puoi reputare chi te lo dà colpevole di tutto quello che ti è stato fatto in precedenza?

Questo è il punto... sulla tua sofferenza non discuto e umanamente mi dispiace molto. Ma la sofferenza non può diventare allucinazione... non può portarti al delirio. E la realtà va vista per quella che è, non solo vissuta per quello che sentiamo. I due livelli devo accompagnarsi, non sovrapporsi.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma finiscila con sti spauracchi...
> NO nessuno di noi sa completamente chi ha al proprio fianco...
> Sai perchè?
> Nessuno è nella testa di un altro...
> ...



il conte stasera mi sembra particolarmente intriso di buon senso


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehmmm... piccolo appunto: se io sono il tradito e quindi il protagonista del dolore, forse forse qualcosa la posso dire? O vale solo una campana?


No tu puoi suonare quella del tradito.
Se suoni quella...
Uno capisce che...si sei deluso dalle donne...perchè sei stato tradito. No?

Però ricorda se non c'è un giuramento di fedeltà...non c'è tradimento eh?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu puoi suonare quella del tradito.
> Se suoni quella...
> Uno capisce che...si sei deluso dalle donne...perchè sei stato tradito. No?
> 
> Però ricorda se non c'è un giuramento di fedeltà...non c'è tradimento eh?


E' vero, e suono la campana del tradito e che sono deluso.

Ma della traditrice posso parlarne per quello che sento mi ha fatto. Che è un dato di fatto: lei lo ha fatto, lei lo ha nel suo curriculum, non io. Perchè lo ha fatto lei a me.

Non c'è giuramento di fedeltà, ma se delusione non deve esserci tra chi si vuole bene, io dico sempre che la scelta iniziale deve essere almeno un patto di onestà: se non stai bene, mi lasci e vai con altri.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Aggiungo altro. Ok, mi hai tradito, puoi farlo, ne hai diritto.
Ma io ho anche il dovere di *pubblicizzarti*, se abbiamo conoscenze in comune.
Perchè se domani punti un mio amico a cui tengo, lui deve sapere cosa sei in grado di fare.

E' uno sfogo, una rabbia, sì, certo, naturale.
Ma tu sei così, è giusto che un altro uomo lo sappia.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

scusate ma tutta questa acrimonia contro  traditori non vi fa venire un dubbio?
e cioè: se avete ben chiari quali sono i valori veri e vi siete comportati di conseguenza, come mai siete stati traditi?
intendo dire: possibile che vi siete sbagliati così tanto nello scegliere la persona che vi stava accanto? possibile che non avete percepito che questa persona era in realtà tutto l'opposto di quello che cercavate voi?

c'è qualcosa che non va!

forse, allora, è più ragionevole pensare che tutti possono sbagliare, per i più svariati motivi; che non avete incontrato un mostro; che le delusioni sono sempre dietro l'angolo (ma anche la felicità); che, insomma, è nella natura umana camminare in bilico tra il bene e il male...


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Aggiungo altro. Ok, mi hai tradito, puoi farlo, ne hai diritto.
> Ma io ho anche il dovere di *pubblicizzarti*, se abbiamo conoscenze in comune.
> Perchè se domani punti un mio amico a cui tengo, lui deve sapere cosa sei in grado di fare.
> 
> ...



no, no
personalmente non ho mai approvato quelli che si separano e parlano malissimo l'uno dell'altra
guarda che non si fa mica una bella figura, perchè la domanda è: scusa, ma perchè stavi con una persona così??? ti hanno forse puntato un mitra?

basta dire che non si va più d'accordo, che poi èun po' la verità, l'accordo non c'è più


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> scusate ma tutta questa acrimonia contro  traditori non vi fa venire un dubbio?
> e cioè: se avete ben chiari quali sono i valori veri e vi siete comportati di conseguenza, come mai siete stati traditi?
> intendo dire: possibile che vi siete sbagliati così tanto nello scegliere la persona che vi stava accanto? possibile che non avete percepito che questa persona era in realtà tutto l'opposto di quello che cercavate voi?
> 
> ...


Scusami Free, ma se una persona è l'opposto di come la si cerca o si desidera, mi aspetto che la cosa esca fuori su ben altri aspetti: la maniera di pensare, di vedere le cose, anche di vestirsi e di altre cose che dovrebbero legare o meno una coppia.

Un tradimento è qualcosa a parte. Per definizione è qualcosa che si scopre prima o poi. Perchè ritorcersi contro il tradito, il cui errore è stato solo quello di essere stato fesso.
Ma io posso stare con una donna che mi tradisce la notte, quando penso che sia a casa a dormire. 
Capito dove sta lo squilibrio?

Se lei è brava a tenermelo nascosto, ok, applausi... ma perchè? Perchè continui a stare con me, se vuoi altro? Perchè anche a me vuoi bene e non mi vuoi lasciare? *
Ma io non voglio stare con te se fai così!* Per questo parlo di egoismo.

Non ti vado a genio? Vai e vivi la tua vita, ma non importunarmi che ho altri problemi a cui pensare e tu sei l'ultimo.


----------



## Sole (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> forse, allora, è più ragionevole pensare che tutti possono sbagliare, per i più svariati motivi; che non avete incontrato un mostro; che le delusioni sono sempre dietro l'angolo (ma anche la felicità); che, insomma, è nella natura umana camminare in bilico tra il bene e il male...


Credo anch'io sia così. Non è che poi partendo da questo presupposto un tradimento dispiaccia di meno. E' che forse si scende dal piedistallo e si è disposti a comprenderlo di più.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> no, no
> personalmente non ho mai approvato quelli che si separano e parlano malissimo l'uno dell'altra
> guarda che non si fa mica una bella figura, perchè la domanda è: scusa, ma perchè stavi con una persona così??? ti hanno forse puntato un mitra?
> 
> basta dire che non si va più d'accordo, che poi èun po' la verità, l'accordo non c'è più


Leggi la mia risposta sopra.

Non mi hanno puntato un mitra, nel mio caso: ma mi hanno sparato lacrime quando stavano male e cercavano me.

Se io avessi fatto lo stronzo, tu qui mi diresti: bello stronzo, ha fatto bene a tradirti. Perchè sei uno stronzo che non le è stato vicino.

Ma come la vedi?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> basta dire che non si va più d'accordo, che poi èun po' la verità, l'accordo non c'è più


Ok, non si va d'accordo. Me lo dici e te ne vai.
Se mi tradisci alle spalle per mesi/anni, ci mancherebbe che piango sulle spalle di un amico e gli dico: non andavamo d'accordo.

No, io gli dico: quella zoccola!

E ' umano


----------



## contepinceton (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' vero, e suono la campana del tradito e che sono deluso.
> 
> Ma della traditrice posso parlarne per quello che sento mi ha fatto. Che è un dato di fatto: lei lo ha fatto, lei lo ha nel suo curriculum, non io. Perchè lo ha fatto lei a me.
> 
> Non c'è giuramento di fedeltà, ma se delusione non deve esserci tra chi si vuole bene, io dico sempre che la scelta iniziale deve essere almeno un patto di onestà: se non stai bene, mi lasci e vai con altri.


Vero tu puoi parlare di lei.
Io polemizzo con chi dice "Chi tradisce".

Però ricordati una cosa: non è detto che lei si comporti con altri uomini così come si è comportata con te.

Se ti senti in dovere di sputtanarla ricordati che l'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice: sei un uomo.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero tu puoi parlare di lei.
> Io polemizzo con chi dice "Chi tradisce".
> 
> Però ricordati una cosa: non è detto che lei si comporti con altri uomini così come si è comportata con te.
> ...


E' vero, è questa la forza che bisogna trovare.
Ma sai a volte a caldo diciamo quello che pensiamo, e in quel momento raccontiamo i fatti.
Poi magari, col tempo ci pensiamo sopra e ne ridiamo. Quando staremo meglio.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami Free, ma se una persona è l'opposto di come la si cerca o si desidera, mi aspetto che la cosa esca fuori su ben altri aspetti: la maniera di pensare, di vedere le cose, anche di vestirsi e di altre cose che dovrebbero legare o meno una coppia.
> 
> Un tradimento è qualcosa a parte. Per definizione è qualcosa che si scopre prima o poi. Perchè ritorcersi contro il tradito, il cui errore è stato solo quello di essere stato fesso.
> Ma io posso stare con una donna che mi tradisce la notte, quando penso che sia a casa a dormire.
> ...



ecco, quello che non capisco è: se la persona con cui si sta è stata apprezzata per delle qualità, e poi salta fuori il tradimanto, forse allora è tutto l'insieme della persona che non va e c'è stato un errore nel valutarla, un errore che non dipende dal tradito, in quanto era in buona fede, ma nemmeno dal traditore, in quanto evidentemente non era ciò che il tradito credeva, ma non per colpa sua
ovviamente però, non credo che il tradimento sia una cosa a parte; tu parli di egoismo, ma l'egoismo salta fuori in tutti i campi, mica solo nel tradimento


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ecco, quello che non capisco è: se la persona con cui si sta è stata apprezzata per delle qualità, e poi salta fuori il tradimanto, forse allora è tutto l'insieme della persona che non va e c'è stato un errore nel valutarla, un errore che non dipende dal tradito, in quanto era in buona fede, ma nemmeno dal traditore, in quanto evidentemente non era ciò che il tradito credeva, ma non per colpa sua
> ovviamente però, non credo che il tradimento sia una cosa a parte; tu parli di egoismo, ma l'egoismo salta fuori in tutti i campi, mica solo nel tradimento


Quando ci stanno di mezzo dei sentimenti, l'egoismo da parte di colei di cui ti fidavi è una pugnalata al cuore.
Cosa si dice in Chiesa al momento del Matrimonio a riguardo? Onorare nella buona e nella cattiva sorte.
Se non sei d'accordo, allora di certo tu non ti sposerai mai in chiesa se non per la festa, ma è ipocrisia. Ed è una forma di tradimento, verso se stessi.
Se commetto un errore nel valutare la mia compagna, capisco che non devo starci con lei. Perchè devo continuare? Chiamo gli amici e vado nei pub a cercare un'altra donna.
Guarda le donne sono brave a mentire ma non nel lungo termine.
Sono brave a farti sembrare che ti amano e tu ci caschi perchè sei annebbiato dai sentimenti e perchè, alla fin fine, ti danno tanto. Non fai un errore di valutazione, semplicemente qualcuno ti sta fregando e tu sei il pollo che passa di mezzo.
Come aveva detto qualcun altro: è al primo minimo segnale che le orecchie si devono rizzare, cosa che purtroppo io non ho mai fatto... finora.
Ma sempre nel breve termine. Prima o poi succede qualcosa, e l'uomo deve avere la forza di buttarla via quella donna.
Ti ho regalato un braccialetto abbastanza costoso. Lo metti sempre, poi un giorno non te lo vedo e tu mi dici: l'ho perso. Questa è una caduta, mi spiace, non si perde un braccialetto.
Ecco, la forza dell'uomo deve stare lì: senti, tornatene a casa che mi hai già rotto il cazzo e questa storia raccontala a tua madre.
Ma perchè insistere? Quando dico che ora sarò più cinico, sarà su queste cose che sembrano sciocchezze, ma non lo sono, perchè lo capisci sempre dopo.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero tu puoi parlare di lei.
> Io polemizzo con chi dice "Chi tradisce".
> 
> Però ricordati una cosa: non è detto che lei si comporti con altri uomini così come si è comportata con te.
> ...


Raccontare come sono andate le cose è sputtanare una persona?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Raccontare come sono andate le cose è sputtanare una persona?


Infatti e la società che *funziona così*.

Se io mi licenzio o mi licenziano, nella nuova azienda vogliono sapere da altri se sono da sputtanare o meno.
Chiedono le referenze e se dicono male, non ti pigliano.

Nelle università americane e inglesi, per un posto da ricercatore/professore chiedono 2-3 referenze.

Se tu a casa tua in Italia hai fatto lo stronzo, stanne certo che i tuoi ex datori di lavoro raccontano loro di pesta e di corna. Giustamente. O meno, dipende.

Per cui nemmeno rispondi a certi annunci di lavoro, perchè non hai santi in paradiso.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti e la società che *funziona così*.
> 
> Se io mi licenzio o mi licenziano, nella nuova azienda vogliono sapere da altri se sono da sputtanare o meno.
> Chiedono le referenze e se dicono male, non ti pigliano.
> ...


Infatti io non capisco perchè bisognerebbe tacere su certe esperienze. Certo sarebbe meglio sentire entrambe le campane, che tutto è soggettivo, ma per quale motivo bisognerebbe omettere quello che è successo? Io non capisco.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

no Andy, non credo che sia così
da come dici tu, sembra che una si metta con te celando scientemente la sua vera natura
mi sembra piuttosto assurdo; è più verosimile pensare che non eravate fatti l'uno per l'altra e con il tempo il rapporto va a finire
ma allora si torna allo stesso punto: se non eravate fatti l'uno per l'altra, c'è stato un errore, o chiamalo come vuoi, di valutazione, o si è sottovalutato un aspetto che invece poi è diventato importante
a me è successo così, per l'alcol
anche la tirchieria, lo sai che rovina i matrimoni?
o il poco sesso
non è solo il tradimento


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti io non capisco perchè bisognerebbe tacere su certe esperienze. Certo sarebbe meglio sentire entrambe le campane, che tutto è soggettivo, ma per quale motivo bisognerebbe omettere quello che è successo? Io non capisco.



per rispetto verso una persona che hai amato e verso il tempo che avete passato insieme
un pezzo di vita: allora hai buttato via un pezzo della tua vita? no, le cose sono andate male, e basta

perchè sentire le due campane? tanto nessuno sa veramente come sono andate le cose, tranne i due interessati


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti io non capisco perchè bisognerebbe tacere su certe esperienze. *Certo sarebbe meglio sentire entrambe le campane, che tutto è soggettivo, ma per quale motivo bisognerebbe omettere quello che è successo?* Io non capisco.


Infatti, alla grande.

Sai cosa successe con la mia ex ultima traditrice?

Mi accusò poco tempo fa che io parlavo alle spalle col docente e i miei colleghi.

Al che io dissi che non era vero, e lei mi ha buttato l'amo: domani fatti trovare in dipartimento, così andiamo dagli interessati e voglio sentire le loro campane.

Lei sapeva che io avevo litigato con questo docente, per cui pensava potessi rifiutare.

Invece le ho dato l'aqppuntamento: ok, domani alle 9.00, e *porta anche quella tua amica di cui mi parli sempre*

Lei mi disse di sì al momento. La sera poi mi manda un sms: domani non vengo, con queste stronzate non voglio averci nulla a che fare!

Coda di paglia?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> no Andy, non credo che sia così
> *da come dici tu, sembra che una si metta con te celando scientemente la sua vera natura*
> 
> 
> ...


_(sì, una era prostituta di notte. Io di notte dormivo a casa  mia...)(la successiva abitava a 100km da casa mia: con tutta la buona  fede mia, dovevo vivere di fiducia)_


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> per rispetto verso una persona che hai amato e verso il tempo che avete passato insieme
> un pezzo di vita: allora hai buttato via un pezzo della tua vita? no, le cose sono andate male, e basta
> 
> perchè sentire le due campane? tanto nessuno sa veramente come sono andate le cose, tranne i due interessati


No scusa, se ho avuto dei problemi con la persona con la quale sono stata dovrei tenermi tutto dentro? Non è questione di buttare un pezzo di vita, ci mancherebbe, ma se sono stata con un uomo che mi ha maltrattata dovrei non raccontare nulla? Per tutelare che cosa? O chi?


----------



## Daniele (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> per rispetto verso una persona che hai amato e verso il tempo che avete passato insieme
> un pezzo di vita: allora hai buttato via un pezzo della tua vita? no, le cose sono andate male, e basta
> 
> perchè sentire le due campane? tanto nessuno sa veramente come sono andate le cose, tranne i due interessati


A dire il vero il tradimento è aver buttato via del tempo!!! E se uno sta bene nel raccontare la verità, è giusto che lo faccia e che lo stronzo o la stronza dall'altra parte se ne stiano zitti a subire.
Ma non stanno mai zitti ed inzia una guerra, fatta di verità da un lato ed estreme balle dall'altro.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> per rispetto verso una persona che hai amato e verso il tempo che avete passato insieme
> un pezzo di vita: allora hai buttato via un pezzo della tua vita? no, le cose sono andate male, e basta
> 
> perchè sentire le due campane? tanto nessuno sa veramente come sono andate le cose, tranne i due interessati


Ho buttato via un pezzo della mia vita, certo.
Nell'ultimo caso, *e lei lo sapeva*, ho dovuto diradare i rapporti con le mie amicizie (200km andata e ritorno costano), che potevano portarmi ad una ragazza migliore e magari con uno sviluppo serio.
*Lei lo sapeva* che il docente mio le andava dietro, ma non me lo disse. Eppure veniva al lavoro a trovarmi, quando nemmeno lo sospettavo.
Ho perso quel lavoro.

Secondo te?

Sono stato stupido, ma ho perso 3 anni di vita e forse di più, perchè ora si è aggiunto anche un altro problema: il lavoro.
E per cosa? Per una persona falsa. E cattiva


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> _(sì, una era prostituta di notte. Io di notte dormivo a casa mia...)(la successiva abitava a 100km da casa mia: con tutta la buona fede mia, dovevo vivere di fiducia)_


Andy lo sai che ti dico sempre che il problema sta dentro di noi, se scegliamo determinate storie.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> _(sì, una era prostituta di notte. Io di notte dormivo a casa  mia...)(la successiva abitava a 100km da casa mia: con tutta la buona  fede mia, dovevo vivere di fiducia)_



bo? sei stato sfortunato, ma forse devi chiederti come hai fatto a non accorgertene
forse vi vedevate poco? 

la fiducia non  deve essere un dovere, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, e questo dipende da quello che "vedi" nell'altra persona


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> la fiducia non deve essere un dovere, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, e questo dipende da quello che "vedi" nell'altra persona


Free certo, ma si sta parlando della fiducia che viene delusa. E' altra cosa secondo me. Io mi innamoro di una persona che dice di essere in un modo, la storia continua e scopro che questa persona in realtà è altro, perchè dovrei fare finta di nulla?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bo? sei stato sfortunato, ma forse devi chiederti come hai fatto a non accorgertene
> forse vi vedevate poco?
> 
> la fiducia non  deve essere un dovere, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, e questo dipende da quello che "vedi" nell'altra persona


Ti ripeto: come accorgermene? Mi amavano tanto e quando stavamo insieme erano le mie donne.
Se succedeva qualcosa riparavano con dimostrazioni.

Come accorgermene se di notte vai a ricevere in albergo? Tu che fai, segui il tuo ragazzo sotto casa la sera ed aspetti tutta la notte che esca? Alla fine l'ho scoperta, e l'ho aspettata sotto l'albergo. Ho visto ed ho capito tutto.

La seconda... 100km di distanza. Tu come te ne accorgeresti? Eppure quando la chiamavi rispondeva sempre al telefono. Basta quello per capire. C'erano altri particolari, su cui sono stato fesso io, lo ammetto. Ma lei poi si buttava al mio collo e mi faceva regali... che fare?

Dò ragione a MK: una storia a distanza non va mai coltivata.
Una ragazza in un pub non va mai coltivata. Come è possibile scegliersi una storia però?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> la fiducia non  deve essere un dovere, o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai, e questo dipende da quello che "vedi" nell'altra persona


La fiducia non è vero che sta o non sta.
Va conquistata.

Tu hai fiducia in un politico?
Io no, perchè un politico non se la conquista.
Eppure quando fa il sermone si riempiono le piazze e applaudono tutti.

Stessa cosa. Tu ci vuoi credere.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti ripeto: come accorgermene? Mi amavano tanto e quando stavamo insieme erano le mie donne.
> Se succedeva qualcosa riparavano con dimostrazioni.
> 
> Come accorgermene se di notte vai a ricevere in albergo? Tu che fai, segui il tuo ragazzo sotto casa la sera ed aspetti tutta la notte che esca? Alla fine l'ho scoperta, e l'ho aspettata sotto l'albergo. Ho visto ed ho capito tutto.
> ...


Ti ho detto una cosa del genere?


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa, se ho avuto dei problemi con la persona con la quale sono stata dovrei tenermi tutto dentro? Non è questione di buttare un pezzo di vita, ci mancherebbe, ma se sono stata con un uomo che mi ha maltrattata dovrei non raccontare nulla? Per tutelare che cosa? O chi?


non per tutelare, ma per rispetto, se lo hai amato
o amavi uno che ti ha maltrattato dal primo giorno? e allora che ci facevi con lui?
se le cose sono degenerate nel corso del rapporto, si poteva chiuderlo prima, ma che senso ha fare una vitaccia e poi lagnarsi?
scusa, non è meglio prendere provvedimenti subito, invece di lamentersi dopo di quanto era stronzo?

a me queste cose sembrano tanto inutili quanto meschine, ma è solo la mia opinione
io credo ancora che il mio ex sia una persona d'oro, ma non è la persona per me
e di cose brutte sono successe tra di noi, bruttissime


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ti ho detto una cosa del genere?


No, ma se io ho sbasgliato determinate storie, è che queste due hanno avuto queste caratteristiche.

Io che potevo farci? Non posso precludere una storia a partire da un inizio che sembra normale.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> non per tutelare, ma per rispetto, se lo hai amato
> o amavi uno che ti ha maltrattato dal primo giorno? e allora che ci facevi con lui?
> se le cose sono degenerate nel corso del rapporto, si poteva chiuderlo prima, ma che senso ha fare una vitaccia e poi lagnarsi?
> scusa, non è meglio prendere provvedimenti subito, invece di lamentersi dopo di quanto era stronzo?
> ...


Una cosa è lamentarsi, un'altra è esporre i fatti. Se una mia amica dovesse innamorarsi di un mio ex e mi chiedesse ma con te com'era? Mica le racconto ah cara tutto rose e fiori, quando invece era il contrario eh.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una cosa è lamentarsi, un'altra è esporre i fatti. Se una mia amica dovesse innamorarsi di un mio ex e mi chiedesse ma con te com'era? Mica le racconto ah cara tutto rose e fiori, quando invece era il contrario eh.


Appunto. Ed è anche giusto nei confronti dell'amica. Che poi l'ex si perde la storia, peggio per lui, visto che ha colpe in merito.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, ma se io ho sbasgliato determinate storie, è che queste due hanno avuto queste caratteristiche.
> 
> Io che potevo farci? Non posso precludere una storia a partire da un inizio che sembra normale.


Beh certo che se la storia è a distanza la fiducia deve essere di base. E te lo dice una che se non rispondeva al telefono di casa immediatamente, dopo due secondi squillava il cellulare, dove sei con chi sei cosa fai. Inutile dirti come è finita vero?
E capisco anche il discorso inizio. Ci sono caduta anch'io. Ma non dispero, e sono capatosta, la prossima volta andrà meglio.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una cosa è lamentarsi, un'altra è esporre i fatti. Se una mia amica dovesse innamorarsi di un mio ex e mi chiedesse ma con te com'era? Mica le racconto ah cara tutto rose e fiori, quando invece era il contrario eh.


bè, ma è chiaro, se vi siete lasciati ci sarà un motivo, e si può dirlo con semplicità, senza stare a sputtanare, almeno io la penso così

che poi i motivi possone essere tanti, ma il fatto è che non c'è più accordo, di lì non si scappa!


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Appunto. Ed è anche giusto nei confronti dell'amica. Che poi l'ex si perde la storia, peggio per lui, visto che ha colpe in merito.


Poi passi però dalla parte di quella che lo fa per ripicca... Il mondo è strano.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh certo che se la storia è a distanza la fiducia deve essere di base. *E te lo dice una che se non rispondeva al telefono di casa immediatamente, dopo due secondi squillava il cellulare, dove sei con chi sei cosa fai. Inutile dirti come è finita vero?*
> E capisco anche il discorso inizio. Ci sono caduta anch'io. Ma non dispero, e sono capatosta, la prossima volta andrà meglio.


Ehi, io ero l'uomo e lei lo faceva a me! Dove sei, scommetto che ora chiudi ed esci con gli amici, ecc...

Hanno molto in comune queste persone...


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma è chiaro, se vi siete lasciati ci sarà un motivo, e si può dirlo con semplicità, senza stare a sputtanare, almeno io la penso così
> 
> che poi i motivi possone essere tanti, ma il fatto è che non c'è più accordo, di lì non si scappa!


E' sullo sputtanamento che non capisco. Mi riempiva di corna è sputtanamento? Così tanto per fare un esempio.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poi passi però dalla parte di quella che lo fa per ripicca... Il mondo è strano.



oppure sei una gelosona


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma è chiaro, se vi siete lasciati ci sarà un motivo, e si può dirlo con semplicità, senza stare a sputtanare, almeno io la penso così
> 
> che poi i motivi possone essere tanti, ma il fatto è che non c'è più accordo, di lì non si scappa!


Ma tu sei stata tradita o hai tradito?


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> oppure sei una gelosona


La gelosia rimane, almeno per me.
Alla fin fine ti fa sempre male pensare che stia con un'altra persona.


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' sullo sputtanamento che non capisco. Mi riempiva di corna è sputtanamento? Così tanto per fare un esempio.



un po'! basta dire mi ha tradito e ci siamo lasciati (o l'ho lasciato o come caspita è andata)

sono una gentildonna:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehi, io ero l'uomo e lei lo faceva a me! Dove sei, *scommetto che ora chiudi ed esci con gli amici,* ecc...
> 
> Hanno molto in comune queste persone...


Col tuo amante mi sentivo dire... Non farmici pensare che mi incazzo ancora.


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> un po'! basta dire mi ha tradito e ci siamo lasciati (o l'ho lasciato o come caspita è andata)
> 
> sono una gentildonna:mrgreen:


Ah beh tradita si può dire...


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Col tuo amante mi sentivo dire... Non farmici pensare che mi incazzo ancora.


In quel periodo avevo tipo una quindicina di amiche. *Me le scopavo tutte, erano tutte mie ex...*
Secondo lei...


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Ah, poi lei ne conobbe 5-6, e mi ricordava sempre quanto fossero cesse (sempre secondo lei...)

PS: lei 40 anni, le mie amiche tra i 20 e i 30 anni...


----------



## free (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu sei stata tradita o hai tradito?


io sono piombata qui perchè non andavo più d'accordo con il mio ex (essenzialmente per l'alcool) e sono uscita con un altro, ma uscita in senso letterale, passeggiata, bar, giro in macchina etc.

alla fine sono stata lasciata dopo una lite furibonda, non frequento l'altro, ogni tanto vedo il mio ex, e ora  sono single

ma al liceo e a vent'anni sono stata tradita e lasciata e ho tradito e lasciato

fine del riassunto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In quel periodo avevo tipo una quindicina di amiche. *Me le scopavo tutte, erano tutte mie ex...*
> Secondo lei...


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2011)

Comunque Andy, nonostante tutto, io non sono cambiata. Ho sempre dato fiducia e continuerò a darla. Distanza o non distanza. Certo la gelosia ossessiva è diventata un campanello d'allarme e spero di avere imparato la lezione.


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


Lo so Chiara, era pazza e io so de coccio


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Comunque Andy, nonostante tutto, io non sono cambiata. Ho sempre dato fiducia e continuerò a darla. Distanza o non distanza. Certo la gelosia ossessiva è diventata un campanello d'allarme e spero di avere imparato la lezione.


Io spero che la prossima volte impari a sentirmi meglio prima con me stesso, anche quando avrò una ragazza.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Dicembre 2011)

ragazzi e'Natale stop.godiamoci le nostre donne,prima che altri lo facciano, e senza offesa per nessuno un pensiero alle altre donne,che tanto danno in cambio delle briciole,correndo e sognando un futuro impossibile


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi e'Natale stop.godiamoci le nostre donne,prima che altri lo facciano, e senza offesa per nessuno *un pensiero alle altre donne,che tanto danno in cambio delle briciole*,correndo e sognando un futuro impossibile



anche tu hai un cuore lotharone......

......il mio è spezzato

ho tamponato un 'audi con la gtv


----------



## Andy (20 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche tu hai un cuore lotharone......
> 
> ......il mio è spezzato
> 
> ho tamponato un 'audi con la gtv


Azz... la macchina, altre note dolenti


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ah, poi lei ne conobbe 5-6, e mi ricordava sempre quanto fossero cesse (sempre secondo lei...)
> 
> PS: *lei 40 anni, le mie amiche tra i 20 e i 30 anni...*



embè?


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi e'Natale stop.godiamoci le nostre donne,prima che altri lo facciano, e senza offesa per nessuno un pensiero alle altre donne,che tanto danno in cambio delle briciole,correndo e sognando un futuro impossibile


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi e'Natale stop.godiamoci le nostre donne,prima che altri lo facciano, e senza offesa per nessuno un pensiero alle altre donne,che tanto danno in cambio delle briciole,correndo e sognando un futuro impossibile


Lothar, stai diventando un poeta!


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Lothar, stai diventando un poeta!


che poi la donna che la dà correndo, e intanto prende briciole, è un'immagine che mi riesce difficile visualizzare... meno male che ho cambiato sponda :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che poi la donna che la dà correndo, e intanto prende briciole, è un'immagine che mi riesce difficile visualizzare... meno male che ho cambiato sponda :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


in effetti è difficile!


----------



## Sole (21 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che poi la donna che la dà correndo, e intanto prende briciole, è un'immagine che mi riesce difficile visualizzare... meno male che ho cambiato sponda :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


La grandezza del poeta sta in questo: accostare immagini apparentemente in disaccordo!


----------



## passante (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> La grandezza del poeta sta in questo: accostare immagini apparentemente in disaccordo!


tu sai cose


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche tu hai un cuore lotharone......
> 
> ......il mio è spezzato
> 
> ho tamponato un 'audi con la gtv


brutta roba Chiara,falla riparare bene,e'1 gran macchina,da alfista lo posso dire..facciamo cambio?la mia 159 e'il clone di quella che oggi e'su tutti i quotidiani,,arresto di Doni.ehm ehm mi e'successa una cosa identica l'anno scorso,per fortuna a 3km l'ora,contro Golf,e in piu'il tamponato,pensa te...riccionese,ma la colpa darling,era anche per te,del cell??ovvio salutando moglie.....


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che poi la donna che la dà correndo, e intanto prende briciole, è un'immagine che mi riesce difficile visualizzare... meno male che ho cambiato sponda :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


ahahha grande Passante,,in anticipo comincio con gli auguri,perche'poi impegni pressanti..

ti auguro un Felice Natale,esteso al tuo compagno,,at salut e,come sempre crepi il lop


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> embè?


Ma non eri tu che diceva che dopo una certa età si diventa più maturi?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2011)

*Lothar*

Lothar...io credo di esser chiaro:Chi tradisce e scorretto punto!!Il tradimento di per se è un'azione scorretta!Poi la confusione non è la nostra che abbiamo consapevolezza di ciò....ma di chi per una convenienza meramente personale ci vede dell'altro.....!!Non ho scritto che chi tradisce è un delinquente.....ma è semplicemente codardo e scorretto!Non significa esser scorretti e codardi sempre.........!Ragionare co'ì non significa esser integralisti....significa aver chiaro il concetto di "RISPETTO"che per molti è abbastanza allargato.....o meglio esigono rispetto per loro ma non son pronti a darne......!!!Poi girateci intorno quanto vi pare.......con paragoni ed esempi astrusi....ma il concetto è semplice.....!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar...io credo di esser chiaro:Chi tradisce e scorretto punto!!Il tradimento di per se è un'azione scorretta!Poi la confusione non è la nostra che abbiamo consapevolezza di ciò....ma di chi per una convenienza meramente personale ci vede dell'altro.....!!Non ho scritto che chi tradisce è un delinquente.....ma è semplicemente codardo e scorretto!Non significa esser scorretti e codardi sempre.........!Ragionare co'ì non significa esser integralisti....significa aver chiaro il concetto di "RISPETTO"che per molti è abbastanza allargato.....o meglio esigono rispetto per loro ma non son pronti a darne......!!!Poi girateci intorno quanto vi pare.......con paragoni ed esempi astrusi....ma il concetto è semplice.....!


Oscuro, ma Lothar lo sa 
Ma qui si diverte


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Ma infatti lothar sa.........!Adesso beccarmi del confuso perchè credo che la persona che ho accanto debba esser rispettata.....mi sembra il colmo......!!!


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche tu hai un cuore lotharone......
> 
> ......il mio è spezzato
> 
> ho *tamponato un 'audi con la gtv*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ciliegina (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci puoi scommettere cara!


Comincio a credere anch'io che mio marito sia una brava persona, nonostante il tradimento. Sono gli altri, però che mi vogliono convincere del contrario, non mi spiego il perché.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti lothar sa.........!Adesso *beccarmi del confuso perchè credo che la persona che ho accanto debba esser rispettata.....*mi sembra il colmo......!!!


:saggio:  .... io prendo appunti....queste chicche bisogna averle bene a mente.....


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :saggio:  .... io prendo appunti....queste chicche bisogna averle bene a mente.....


----------



## oscuro (21 Dicembre 2011)

*Simy*

Certo....guarda quanto fastidio generano certe chicche.....son chicche scomode......come le brutte verità....danno fastidio.....!!Bè.....io da traditore ho deciso di guardare in faccia la realtà.....che me ne faccio di verità di convenienza?Di una vita di facciata dietro falsità e bugie?Camminare a testa alta è una gran cosa,saper di non aver fatto male a qualcuno è una gran cosa,non hai negatività addosso,non nascondersi dietre "MONDI FANTASTICI"ho deciso di non credere a ciò che mi conviene....ho capito che le  azioni giuste spesso non son convenienti...quindi pronto a rimetterci ogni volta.....ma è un prezzo giusto da pagare se al mattino ti guardi allo specchio e non vedi ombre.....!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non eri tu che diceva che dopo una certa età si diventa più maturi?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Tu stavi parlando dell'aspetto fisico. Del fatto che la tua ex diceva che le tue amiche erano cesse. E hai detto: nota che lei aveva 40 anni e le mie amiche tra i 20 e i 30. Pensavo che intendessi dire che siccome avevano tra i 20 e i 30 non potevano essere cesse. Ma forse ho capito male


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tu stavi parlando dell'aspetto fisico. Del fatto che la tua ex diceva che le tue amiche erano cesse. E hai detto: nota che lei aveva 40 anni e le mie amiche tra i 20 e i 30. Pensavo che intendessi dire che siccome avevano tra i 20 e i 30 non potevano essere cesse. Ma forse ho capito male


No, lei pensava, dall'alto di 40 anni, che io 35anni, mi scopavo ragazze di 20-30 anni e che erano pure cesse.
Non parlavo io del loro aspetto fisico, ma delle dichiarazioni che faceva una persona che dovrei invece ritenere su un piano di maturità superiore.

Non ho mai fatto considerazioni sulla mie amiche, che ho sempre rispettato (tranne una volta in cui una di loro se la tirava con un mio amico trattandolo come un cane, e le ho buttato merda in faccia, ma se lo meritava, perchè io un amico non lo voglio vedere piangere perchè una gli dice *che non è ricco, non è bello, non è alto...*)


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, lei pensava, dall'alto di 40 anni, che io 35anni, mi scopavo ragazze di 20-30 anni e che erano pure cesse.
> Non parlavo io del loro aspetto fisico, ma delle dichiarazioni che faceva una persona che dovrei invece ritenere su un piano di maturità superiore.
> 
> Non ho mai fatto considerazioni sulla mie amiche, che ho sempre rispettato (tranne una volta in cui una di loro se la tirava con un mio amico trattandolo come un cane, e gli ho buttato merda in faccia, ma se lo meritava, perchè io un amico non lo voglio vedere piangere perchè una gli dice *che non è ricco, non è bello, non è alto...*)


Beh credo che un amico (o un'amica) dovrebbe sempre dirti la verità, anche (e soprattutto) quando è scomoda. Altrimenti che amico sarebbe? A me invece succedeva che le mie amiche erano sempre delle prede (travestite da cacciatrici), solo perchè erano mie amiche. Ero talmente stanca di vedere mio marito flirtare che ho smesso di invitarle. Possibile che tutte volessero scoparselo? Mah.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....guarda quanto fastidio generano certe chicche.....son chicche scomode......come le brutte verità....danno fastidio.....!!Bè.....io da traditore ho deciso di guardare in faccia la realtà.....che me ne faccio di verità di convenienza?Di una vita di facciata dietro falsità e bugie?Camminare a testa alta è una gran cosa,saper di non aver fatto male a qualcuno è una gran cosa,non hai negatività addosso,non nascondersi dietre "MONDI FANTASTICI"ho deciso di non credere a ciò che mi conviene....ho capito che le azioni giuste spesso non son convenienti...quindi pronto a rimetterci ogni volta.....ma è un prezzo giusto da pagare se al mattino ti guardi allo specchio e non vedi ombre.....!!!


:up:


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


>


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Beh credo che un amico (o un'amica) dovrebbe sempre dirti la verità, anche (e soprattutto) quando è scomoda. Altrimenti che amico sarebbe? A me invece succedeva che le mie amiche erano sempre delle prede (travestite da cacciatrici), solo perchè erano mie amiche. Ero talmente stanca di vedere mio marito flirtare che ho smesso di invitarle. Possibile che tutte volessero scoparselo? Mah.


 In quel caso ero presente quando successe, lui non ebbe il bisogno di raccontarlo.
Fu una scenata davvero triste: andammo in un bar, io con una amica che all'epoca frequentavo molto e vedevo spesso da solo (ma solo amicizia). Invitai questo amico e lui fece venire una nostra amica in comune che gli piaceva tantissimo, ma che stava male perchè il ragazzo la trattava male (il ragazzo un cameriere, il mio amico ingegnere con uno stipendio decente).
Al tavolo lui le fece un complimento innocentissimo, ma lei gli rispose acida con quelle frasi: io non ci ho visto più...

Poi la mia ex la portai due volte tra i miei amici (in due comitive diverse) e quando ho visto i suoi atteggiamenti, anche io decisi che non l'avrei più portata, perchè mi mancava di rispetto.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In quel caso ero presente quando successe, lui non ebbe il bisogno di raccontarlo.
> Fu una scenata davvero triste: andammo in un bar, io con una amica che all'epoca frequentavo molto e vedevo spesso da solo (ma solo amicizia). Invitai questo amico e lui fece venire una nostra amica in comune che gli piaceva tantissimo, ma che stava male perchè il ragazzo la trattava male *(il ragazzo un cameriere, il mio amico ingegnere con uno stipendio decente).
> *Al tavolo lui le fece un complimento innocentissimo, ma lei gli rispose acida con quelle frasi: io non ci ho visto più...
> 
> Poi la mia ex la portai due volte tra i miei amici (in due comitive diverse) e quando ho visto i suoi atteggiamenti, *anche io decisi che non l'avrei più portata, perchè mi mancava di rispetto*.


sul primo neretto lo trovo di cattivo gusto perchè un cameriere non vale meno di un ingegnere!

il secondo........Andy non portarla più non risolve il problema della mancanza di rispetto!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Poi MK, non puoi dire ad un uomo non sei ricco, non sei bello, non sei alto. Quando stai con un belloccio che di certo non è ricco...
La verità fa male, è vero, ma nessun medico ti prescrive di dire certe cose quando te le puoi tenere per te: tanto comunque tu decidi e non te lo devi sposare.
E rimane sempre un tuo amico.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Comincio a credere anch'io che mio marito sia una brava persona, nonostante il tradimento. Sono gli altri, però che mi vogliono convincere del contrario, non mi spiego il perché.


ma guarda  non e'che un traditore debba per forza anche essere una persona spregevole.Poi secondo me va sempre guardato il perche'del tradimento..se e'senza fronzoli ed orpelli''amorosi'',e non da conseguenze al matrimonio,puo'anche essere positivo.Chi invece appunto e'innamorato,ma rimane lo stesso a casa,be'li'forse....


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Poi la mia ex la portai due volte tra i miei amici (in due comitive diverse) e quando ho visto i suoi atteggiamenti, anche io decisi che non l'avrei più portata, perchè mi mancava di rispetto.


Flirtava con i tuoi amici? Miiiiiiii non ci posso credere, abbiamo incontrato persone molto simili. Io cadevo spesso nella trappola, lui faceva il latin lover, io allora mi mettevo a chiacchierare con un uomo e zac, saltava fuori subito l'animo possessivo. La donna è mia e la gestisco io. Adesso rido se penso a queste dinamiche malate ma ti assicuro che era una vera e propria sofferenza. E con qualche amica ho pure chiuso i rapporti perchè lui mi diceva "guarda che io non ho fatto nulla, è lei che mi è venuta vicino, che mi sorrideva, che ammiccava...". Va beh, stronzate di gioventù .


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma guarda non e'che un traditore debba per forza anche essere una persona spregevole.Poi secondo me va sempre guardato il perche'del tradimento..se e'senza fronzoli ed orpelli''amorosi'',e non da conseguenze al matrimonio,puo'anche essere positivo.Chi invece appunto e'innamorato,ma rimane lo stesso a casa,be'li'forse....


Sai credo che mi incazzerei molto di più per un tradimento senza fronzoli ed orpelli amorosi che per un tradimento con conseguente innamoramento. Mi chiederei, ma con che razza di uomo sto?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Flirtava con i tuoi amici? Miiiiiiii non ci posso credere, abbiamo incontrato persone molto simili. Io cadevo spesso nella trappola, lui faceva il latin lover, io allora mi mettevo a chiacchierare con un uomo e zac, saltava fuori subito l'animo possessivo. La donna è mia e la gestisco io. Adesso rido se penso a queste dinamiche malate ma ti assicuro che era una vera e propria sofferenza. E con qualche amica ho pure chiuso i rapporti perchè lui mi diceva "guarda che io non ho fatto nulla, è lei che mi è venuta vicino, che mi sorrideva, che ammiccava...". Va beh, stronzate di gioventù .


Guarda lo faceva in modo spregevole. Io lo facevo notare dopo, ma ero io l'anormale.

Cena di compleanno in un locale. Usciamo, e mi dice (la prima cosa): ma quel tuo amico mi guardava in continuazione durante tutta la serata. 
Ehmmm... cosa? Scusa? E tu contraccambiavi?
E poi: quando usciamo con i tuoi amici di nuovo? ...

(i suoi amici mai visti,  ma la chiamavano tranquillamente al cellulare...)

Andai pure a seguire un corso un giorno, e chiesi a lei se mi volesse fare compagnia. Venne e incontrai un ragazzo, con cui scambiai due parole sul corso e sul lavoro. Non era mia amico, era uno sconosciuto.
Al ritorno in macchina lei mi fa: ma Giuseppe è fidanzato?


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Guarda lo faceva in modo spregevole. Io lo facevo notare dopo, ma ero io l'anormale.
> 
> Cena di compleanno in un locale. Usciamo, e mi dice (la prima cosa): ma quel tuo amico mi guardava in continuazione durante tutta la serata.
> Ehmmm... cosa? Scusa? E tu contraccambiavi?
> ...


Donna con caratteristiche maschili che hai incontrato tu o uomo con caratteristiche femminili che ho incontrato io? Mah sai credo sia una questione di insicurezza. Se vuoi possiamo fare una lettura psicologica molto azzardata, ti tradisco per primo/prima perchè non potrei sopportare il dolore se mi tradissi tu...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Donna con caratteristiche maschili che hai incontrato tu o uomo con caratteristiche femminili che ho incontrato io? Mah sai credo sia una questione di insicurezza. Se vuoi possiamo fare una lettura psicologica molto azzardata, ti tradisco per primo/prima perchè non potrei sopportare il dolore se mi tradissi tu...


Insicurezza di sicuro.
Ma oramai ho compreso che quando a questi atteggiamenti *si accompagna* sempre il dubbio, l'accusa nei tuoi confronti, perchè sei tu che tradisci, mentre io sono seria, allora la verità è ben altra:

spostare il problema su di te, rendere te insicuro, fare passare il tempo parlando solo di te, che non puoi mai dimostrare il contrario,e qualsiasi cosa dici è falsa

mentre tutte quelle cose in realtà le fa lai. *Tutte.*

Perchè non iniziavo mai io le discussioni. Non iniziavo mai io a parlare degli altri.
Era sempre o una stilettata a ciel sereno, o un girare la frittata quando ne volevo parlare.

io: "Scusa chi ti ha chiamato poco fa per un caffè? Non lo conosco"
lei: "nessuno, io sono la persona seria, piuttosto quella volta che mi hai risposto in ritardo al telefono, che stavi facendo? Che hai un altro telefono e stavi parlando con qualcuna? O sei uscito e ti sei allontanato dai rumori per rispondermi?" "eh, chissà cosa fai a casa tua quando non ci vediamo, visto che abitiamo distanti..."

Già, ma anche lei abitava distante da me, no? NOOOOOO! Non mi posso permettere di ricordarlo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brutta roba Chiara,falla riparare bene,e'1 gran macchina,da alfista lo posso dire..facciamo cambio?la mia 159 e'il clone di quella che oggi e'su tutti i quotidiani,,arresto di Doni.ehm ehm mi e'successa una cosa identica l'anno scorso,per fortuna a 3km l'ora,contro Golf,e in piu'il tamponato,pensa te...riccionese,ma la colpa darling,era anche per te,del cell??ovvio salutando moglie.....



No, non ero al cell...è stato un momento di bauco, come si dice dalle mie parti...

per fortuna il carrozziere mi vuole bene, ha trovato pezzi usati, dovrei cavarmela con 2000 €
ma anche se fossero stati 10.000.... è un pezzo di cuore...


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Va beh l'importante è imparare anche dalle brutte esperienze. E far sì che non si ripetano più. Ogni volta che si parte con la gelosia so già cosa mi aspetta. E stoppo prima, così evito i danni che ben conosco.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non ero al cell...è stato un momento di bauco, come si dice dalle mie parti...
> 
> per fortuna il carrozziere mi vuole bene, ha trovato pezzi usati, dovrei cavarmela con 2000 €
> ma anche se fossero stati 10.000.... è un pezzo di cuore...


Ma tu hai tamponato? E la macchina dell'altro?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu hai tamponato? E la macchina dell'altro?


neanche un graffio


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> neanche un graffio


E come hai fatto a distruggere la tua e l'altra no?

(donne... )


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, non ero al cell...è stato un momento di bauco, come si dice dalle mie parti...
> 
> per fortuna il carrozziere mi vuole bene, ha trovato pezzi usati, dovrei cavarmela con 2000 €
> ma anche se fossero stati 10.000.... è un pezzo di cuore...


ahahahha..mmmmmm,per me non eri sola in auto...e sai come no?due belle gambe in mini vanno gola..ahahahha

Chiara occhio alla classe di merito...con la rca.......ma la gtv e'quella che aveva il motore Alfa,derivato Alfetta,oppure gia'quelle con il Fiat??


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E come hai fatto a distruggere la tua e l'altra no?
> 
> (donne... View attachment 4362)


semplice ..la gtv e'bassisima.frenando il muso finisce sotto,magari era un suv l'altro..


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> semplice ..la gtv e'bassisima.frenando il muso finisce sotto,magari era un suv l'altro..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etoM4JletjE


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una cosa è lamentarsi, un'altra è esporre i fatti. Se una mia amica dovesse innamorarsi di un mio ex e mi chiedesse ma con te com'era? Mica le racconto ah cara tutto rose e fiori, quando invece era il contrario eh.


Si tuo diritto...
Ma è anche vero che quando conosci una persona a tu per tu, essa appare diversa a te e a me.
Per esempio tu mi dici...ah la tale è musona, parla poco, è timida e sospettosa...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Io poi ti rispondo...lo so...ma chi è stato dirti che a me lei piace proprio così?

Tu dici bene...
Se lei ti chiedesse...
Ma se lei non ti chiede nulla, tu non sei in dovere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E' sullo sputtanamento che non capisco. Mi riempiva di corna è sputtanamento? Così tanto per fare un esempio.



Mi riallaccio al termine:
Per me sputtanare è far passare una persona per quello che non è.
Magari usando metodi molto schifosi, tipo, estrapolare frasi di mail, dal loro contesto, per mostrare che una persona è in un modo anzichè in un altro eh?

No dire mi riempiva di corna non è sputtanamento.

Poi cosa capita tu vedi una donna che davanti ad un certo uomo è la che sogna in adorazione.
Poi ti fa...ah ma sai ma a quello lì faccio credere quello che voglio io, cosa vuoi è solo un abile affabulatore.

Tu la osservi e ti dici...
Ah ho capito...
Come faccio a non credere che non abbia lo stesso comportamento con me?

Per me sputtanare è quando uno ti confida una sua difficoltà o miseria e tu la usi per denigrarlo difronte ai suoi amici.

Me è una cosa utilissima, perchè lì tasti gli amici.
In genere le calunnie non hanno molta presa, e si ritorcono contro il calunniatore.
Se invece un amico, crede al calunniatore, tu sai che non ti voleva veramente bene no?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

S equella è una persona che ieri ti ama, ti promette questo, quello, che di prende per il culo e tu ci credi perchè la ami...

Uno dirà: sì, ma in quel momento ti amava davvero.
Io rispondo: anche quando succedeva *questo e quello*, e lei per scusarsi cadeva in lacrime? Io racconto *chi è*: poi decidi tu.

Io la sputtano: perchè raccontò anche chi è. State attenti, lei fa così. Può poi farlo davvero, rifarlo, ma è giusto che anche lei si bruci il culo.

Ne pago io le conseguenze della calunnia, ma qualcuno mi deve dire come... io non ho detto nulla...

Nel dubbio penso che varrà la mia voce, perchè io non debbo nulla, ed evidentemente se provo astio, un motivo ci sarà...

La mia ex si prostituiva: sì, lo dico a chiunque,anche ai miei amici.
Che se la hanno a contatto, lei sa di avere le carte in tavolo scoperte... grazie a me.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....guarda quanto fastidio generano certe chicche.....son chicche scomode......come le brutte verità....danno fastidio.....!!Bè.....io da traditore ho deciso di guardare in faccia la realtà.....che me ne faccio di verità di convenienza?Di una vita di facciata dietro falsità e bugie?Camminare a testa alta è una gran cosa,saper di non aver fatto male a qualcuno è una gran cosa,non hai negatività addosso,non nascondersi dietre "MONDI FANTASTICI"ho deciso di non credere a ciò che mi conviene....ho capito che le  azioni giuste spesso non son convenienti...quindi pronto a rimetterci ogni volta.....ma è un prezzo giusto da pagare se al mattino ti guardi allo specchio e non vedi ombre.....!!!


Oscù tu sei come un ex fumatore.
Hai capito che il fumo fa male.
Sei riuscito a smettere e ora ti incazzi contro tutti i fumatori che si raccontano che la sigaretta gli fa star bene.
Ma capisci anche tu che la figatetta...fa star meglio no?

Hai ragione tradire è scorretto.

Ma vediamola allora da questo punto di vista...
Siamo una piccola comunità di 100 persone. 50 uomini e 50 donne.
Tutti sposati e fedeli.

Un brutto giorno una trasgredisce e scopa con un altro.
Tutti si indignano, ah puttna, ah troia...la impalano, le danno fuoco, al rogo...via questa donnaccia dalla nostra comunità...

Il tempo passa e siamo a 25 coppie che sono cadute nel peccato...
Capisci che ci si divide in partiti no?
Tra quelli che si fanno coraggio a vicenda e dicono ben dai..ok...siamo sporcaccioni ma che male c'è in fondo...
E quelli che iniziano a vedere minacciati i loro valori...

Poi si arriva a 49 fornicatori maiali e una sola coppia fedele...
Allora questi 49 sessuomani maiali, con le mutande ballerine...ecc..ecc..ecc...oramai ridotti a dissoluti viziosi libertini...tutti che scopano con tutti...dicono a quell'unica coppia...via da noi siete la rovina della nostra comunità...

Ho tentato di spiegare come funziona la morale del senso comune no?

Nel mio mondo...
Non si sa...capisci Oscuro? 
Non si sa...

Ufficialmente tutti fedeli e integri...
Ma sotto sotto...nel sottobosco...capita di tutto eh?

C'è un altro aspetto che mi ha fatto pensare su Rossi.
Suo marito: magari lui è là che lotta da mane a sera per sanare questioni economiche e la moglie non capisce che un uomo in quelle condizioni ha poca voglia di moche eh?
Quindi rossi è stata scorretta...ma siamo pronti a scusarla...solo perchè in definitiva...non è nostra moglie no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> S equella è una persona che ieri ti ama, ti promette questo, quello, che di prende per il culo e tu ci credi perchè la ami...
> 
> Uno dirà: sì, ma in quel momento ti amava davvero.
> Io rispondo: anche quando succedeva *questo e quello*, e lei per scusarsi cadeva in lacrime? Io racconto *chi è*: poi decidi tu.
> ...


Occhio che gli amici possono ridere di te e dirti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...che scemo ti sei messo con una che fa il mestiere...e poi ti incazzi se non la dà solo a te...

Cioè è come una che si lamenta sempre di suo marito no?
Le dici...ma ti rendi conto che mi stai dicendo quanto sei stata cretina a sposarti con uno del genere?

Ricordati Andy...ognuno di noi è uno nessuno e centomila...
Io per esempio sono me stesso...sempre fermo...
Allora io mio modo d'essere irrita all'inverosimile certe persone, e fa letteralmente impazzire altre no?

Ricordati che se io per ipotesi fossi un uomo che stima la tua ex che tu vuoi sputtanare...nel momento che la sputtani...io rompo l'amicizia con te.

Vedi tu...
Se invece è un'estranea...mi stai sui coglioni perchè sparli di una terza persona che io non conosco, e mi fa sempre schifo sentire le persone sparlare di altra gente...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio che gli amici possono ridere di te e dirti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...che scemo ti sei messo con una che fa il mestiere...e poi ti incazzi se non la dà solo a te...
> 
> Cioè è come una che si lamenta sempre di suo marito no?
> Le dici...ma ti rendi conto che mi stai dicendo quanto sei stata cretina a sposarti con uno del genere?
> ...


Gli amici non ridono di te.
Anzi, li metti in guardia.
E così come quando tu ascolti i problemi dei tuoi amici, tu ti aspetti che loro ascoltino i tuoi, senza ridere di te.
Gli amici.
Ad un conoscente non racconto nulla, ma se esce: stai attento, col sorrisino (ma nulla più, poi sono cazzi suoi).

Poi: io sto con una persona. Lei mi ama. Lei poi smette di desiderarmi, me lo dice: scusami, ho bisogno di rivedere la mia vita, mi spiace.
Lo accetto alla grande. All'amico dirò: oggi mi ha detto che non mi ama più.
Gli dirò anche: mi ha detto che sente sentimenti per un altro e mi ha lasciato.

E' ben diverso, come vedi, non sputtano nessuno, racconto del mio dolore personale, non di lei, di cosa mi ha fatto.

In un tradimento è diverso.
Se tu vai in un negoziuo ed il negoziante è ladro, sarai il primo a sputtanarlo al mondo intero.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Occhio che gli amici possono ridere di te e dirti...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...che scemo ti sei messo con una che fa il mestiere...e poi ti incazzi se non la dà solo a te...
> 
> Cioè è come una che si lamenta sempre di suo marito no?
> Le dici...ma ti rendi conto che mi stai dicendo quanto sei stata cretina a sposarti con uno del genere?
> ...


Ma vedi Conte, io credo che non dovremmo mai influenzare gli altri con le nostre convinzioni e giudizi sulle persone! 

perchè dovrei parlare male di una persona? posso raccontarti la mia esperienza con quella persona....ma non è detto che con te quella persona si comporterà allo stesso modo!

vedi magari il mio ex mi ha tradito più volte.......ora non è detto che tradisca pure la sua attuale compagna...magari non succederà o magari si...ma non sarebbe giusto che se qualcuno mi chiedesse com'è io rispondessi "un traditore di merda" oppure "preaparati perchè tanto da lui aspettati solo corna"...... 

forse sbaglio ma io nonostante tutto trovo in lui comunque dei lati positivi...in fin dei conti in 7 anni che siamo stati insieme io ho anche moltio ricordi belli della nostra storia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha..mmmmmm,per me non eri sola in auto...e sai come no?due belle gambe in mini vanno gola..ahahahha
> 
> Chiara occhio alla classe di merito...con la rca.......ma la gtv e'quella che aveva il motore Alfa,derivato Alfetta,oppure gia'quelle con il Fiat??


il motore Alfa, lothar!!!!!

miiiii, piangevo stesa sul cofano di vetroresina, tutto crepato....


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma vedi Conte, io credo che non dovremmo mai influenzare gli altri con le nostre convinzioni e giudizi sulle persone!
> 
> perchè dovrei parlare male di una persona? posso raccontarti la mia esperienza con quella persona....ma non è detto che con te quella persona si comporterà allo stesso modo!
> 
> ...


Simy, magari non dirai "traditore di merda", ma dirai che ti ha tradito.
Comunque lo etichetti, perchè stai dicendo che quella persona è una che ha già tradito. E ha le potenzialità per rifarlo.
Anche io trovo lati positivi nelle mie ex, ma resta di fatto che mi hanno tradito.
Se poi un amico stimi più lei di me e sentendomelo dire mi manda al diavolo... beh, che il mio amico vada al giro suo, che forse forse ci scappa anche per lui, no? Amico?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E come hai fatto a distruggere la tua e l'altra no?
> 
> (donne... View attachment 4362)


è inspiegabile, ma è successo così...

forse perchè il culo dell'audi è alto e il muso della mia coupé è basso?

nessuna constatazione, nessuna assicurazione messa in mezzo ^^


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è inspiegabile, ma è successo così...
> 
> forse perchè il culo dell'audi è alto e il muso della mia coupé è basso?
> 
> nessuna constatazione, nessuna assicurazione messa in mezzo ^^


Non ho in mente quanto è bassa la tua auto.
Mi sono sorpreso a leggere che invece tu hai beccato un danno da migliaia di euro.
A me mi hanno sfracellato competamente mezza macchina e alla fine si trattava solo di 2000 euro (una 206, ma sempre mezza macchina quasi nuova era), e quello pure si è fatto tantoooo male


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ho in mente quanto è bassa la tua auto.
> Mi sono sorpreso a leggere che invece tu hai beccato un danno da migliaia di euro.
> A me mi hanno sfracellato competamente mezza macchina e alla fine si trattava solo di 2000 euro (una 206, ma sempre mezza macchina quasi nuova era), e quello pure si è fatto tantoooo male



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la mia è una purosangue, una vera contessa.....

http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gtv&u...&w=713&h=424&ei=-dTxTsSjH4r1sgb70aHNDw&zoom=1


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la mia è una purosangue, una vera contessa.....
> 
> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gtv&u...&w=713&h=424&ei=-dTxTsSjH4r1sgb70aHNDw&zoom=1


Magari un giorno me la potessi permettare almeno una 140cavalli...


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la mia è una purosangue, una vera contessa.....
> 
> http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gtv&u...&w=713&h=424&ei=-dTxTsSjH4r1sgb70aHNDw&zoom=1


Le alfa sono le mie preferite. Ma ciucciano troppo


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il tempo passa e siamo a 25 coppie che sono cadute nel peccato...
> Capisci che ci si divide in partiti no?
> Tra quelli che si fanno coraggio a vicenda e dicono ben dai..ok...siamo sporcaccioni ma che male c'è in fondo...
> E quelli che iniziano a vedere minacciati i loro valori...
> ...


Non so, io sono spinto a pensare che la coppia "normale" invece pensi: ma qui so tutti porci, è un porcile.

Che in effetti è così.

La morale del senso comune può essere distorta, come in questi casi.

Come in quei paesi arabi in cui le donne dopo il tramonto per strada non ci devono stare: è sempre il loro senso comune, ma è distorto.


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma vedi Conte, io credo che non dovremmo mai influenzare gli altri con le nostre convinzioni e giudizi sulle persone!
> 
> perchè dovrei parlare male di una persona? posso raccontarti la mia esperienza con quella persona....ma non è detto che con te quella persona si comporterà allo stesso modo!
> 
> ...




quoto alla grande!:up:
nulla è eterno, nemmeno i sassi, figuriamoci l'amore (poi se voi lo avete trovato, meglio per voi, io non ci credo, credo che si vive un amore come se fosse eterno!): quando finisce, rimangono i bei ricordi di vita passata insieme
e, ribadisco, non si fa una bella figura a sparlare e a raccontare tutte le pecche dell'ex, poichè la prima cosa che viene in mente a chi ascolta è: ma che ci sei stato a fare con una persona simile??

io, il mio ex lo difendo ancora a spada tratta di fronte agli altri, anche se mi ha lasciata lui, e me ne ha combinate!
ma per me è e rimarrà una persona imprtantissima, con cui ho condiviso anni della mia vita, e le cose che non andavono gliele ho dette in faccia a lui, non agli altri!

forse ne sono ancora innamorata, può darsi, MA anche prima di metterci assieme (lo conoscevo già abbastanza bene da qualche anno) avevo un'ottima opinione di lui, perchè dovrei cambiarla? solo perchè le cose tra NOI non sono andate bene? ma lui è sempre lui, con me o senza di me!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> quoto alla grande!:up:
> nulla è eterno, nemmeno i sassi, figuriamoci l'amore (poi se voi lo avete trovato, meglio per voi, io non ci credo, credo che si vive un amore come se fosse eterno!): quando finisce, rimangono i bei ricordi di vita passata insieme
> e, ribadisco, non si fa una bella figura a sparlare e a raccontare tutte le pecche dell'ex, poichè la prima cosa che viene in mente a chi ascolta è: ma che ci sei stato a fare con una persona simile??
> 
> ...


Perchè anche tu hai tradito.

Sai cosa mi diceva la mia ex? Io non odio nessuno, non auguro mai del male a nessuno ecc...

Perchè?
Perchè è lei che fa anche del male, e non vuole essere giudicata.

Strano, però, a qualcuno ha fatto del male, e tanto...


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè anche tu hai tradito.
> 
> Sai cosa mi diceva la mia ex? Io non odio nessuno, non auguro mai del male a nessuno ecc...
> 
> ...



no ti sbagli, io non l'ho affatto tradito
eravamo già in crisi da più di un anno ed io sono uscita qualche volta con un altro, ma solo uscita al bar, in giro, cose così
è vero che era la prima volta che accettavo inviti, ma è anche vero che non è successo nulla, mi sono tirata indietro

se invece ti riferisci al tradimanto in generale, sì, è vero, anni fa ho tradito e lasciato un tipo, ma non era mica lui


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> se invece ti riferisci al tradimanto in generale, sì, è vero, anni fa ho tradito e lasciato un tipo, ma non era mica lui


Hai tradito, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> quoto alla grande!:up:
> nulla è eterno, nemmeno i sassi, figuriamoci l'amore (poi se voi lo avete trovato, meglio per voi, io non ci credo, credo che si vive un amore come se fosse eterno!): quando finisce, rimangono i bei ricordi di vita passata insieme
> e, ribadisco, non si fa una bella figura a sparlare e a raccontare tutte le pecche dell'ex, poichè la prima cosa che viene in mente a chi ascolta è: ma che ci sei stato a fare con una persona simile??
> 
> ...


......e io quoto alla grande te! :up:


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Bah!


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè anche tu hai tradito.
> 
> Sai cosa mi diceva la mia ex? Io non odio nessuno, non auguro mai del male a nessuno ecc...
> 
> ...


Ma che discorsi sono Andy!
che significa....io non ho mai tradito e guarda caso la penso come lei!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi sono Andy!
> che significa....io non ho mai tradito e guarda caso la penso come lei!


Robe da pazzi: 

lei dice che non ha tradito, poi dice che lo ha fatto,

ma per carità, non era l'altro.

E tu la pensi come quale delle due opzioni?

Non vi capisco...


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Hai tradito, ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


e allora? avevo 20 anni e il fatto di aver tradito fa di me una persona che ha fatto del male e che quindi da lì in poi deve per forza ragionare scusando tutti i traditori di questa terra??
sono anche stata tradita, e quindi?? mi hanno fatto del male e dovrei odiare tutti i traditori di questa terra??
ma per piacere!
forse è meglio cercare di ragionare con la propria testa guardando bene chi si ha di fronte, e non a comparti stagni!


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sapete cosa penso in tutta sincerità?
Che forse alcune persone che vengono tradite, pensino di averci messo del loro.
E lo accettano.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Robe da pazzi:
> 
> lei dice che non ha tradito, poi dice che lo ha fatto,
> 
> ...


non ho capito cosa intendi!
cmq io volevo dire che la penso come lei sul discorso del non parlare male del proprio ex...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho capito cosa intendi!
> cmq io volevo dire che la penso come lei sul discorso del non parlare male del proprio ex...


Sai io quando non ne parlerei male?
Quando non l'ho rispettata, quando alla fine so che vivrò con un'altra persona.
Che per ora è presto e almeno mi riempie queste giornate, poi non si sa.
E quando mi tradisce, la prendo con filosofia: sì, anche io lo sapevo che non era per me.

*Ma io non parlo di queste situazioni.*


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sapete cosa penso in tutta sincerità?
> Che forse alcune persone che vengono tradite, pensino di averci messo del loro.
> E lo accettano.


Andy frena un attimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu pensi davvero che il tradito non abbia nessuna colpa??????????? ma nessuna nessuna nessuna?????????????????????????????????????????? ma scherziamo?????????????????????'

ti prego dimmi che non è cosi...................


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> e allora? avevo 20 anni e il fatto di aver tradito fa di me una persona che ha fatto del male e che quindi da lì in poi deve per forza ragionare scusando tutti i traditori di questa terra??
> sono anche stata tradita, e quindi?? mi hanno fatto del male e dovrei odiare tutti i traditori di questa terra??
> ma per piacere!
> forse è meglio cercare di ragionare con la propria testa guardando bene chi si ha di fronte, e non a comparti stagni!


Ho risposto poco sopra.


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Robe da pazzi:
> 
> lei dice che non ha tradito, poi dice che lo ha fatto,
> 
> ...



ma cosa non capisci?
scusa tu hai avuto solo UNA relazione?
o ne hai avute molte finite TUTTE allo stesso modo?
io ne ho avute 3 importanti, finite in tre modi diversi! mi pare di averlo spiegato abbastanza bene


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy frena un attimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu pensi davvero che il tradito non abbia nessuna colpa??????????? ma nessuna nessuna nessuna?????????????????????????????????????????? ma scherziamo?????????????????????'
> 
> ti prego dimmi che non è cosi...................


Simy, io non ho avuto nessuna colpa. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
In molti non la hanno.
Se la avevano, si parla come due persone mature e si decide cosa fare.
Ma tu accetti al posto del dialogo la motivazione del tradimento.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa non capisci?
> scusa tu hai avuto solo UNA relazione?
> o ne hai avute molte finite TUTTE allo stesso modo?
> io ne ho avute 3 importanti, finite in tre modi diversi! mi pare di averlo spiegato abbastanza bene


3? Io molto di più, ma non mi piace giocare ai numerini.
Comunque, vediamo, delle 3 relazioni, nella prima sei stata tradita e nella seconda hai tradito.

Non vedo molta varietà di conclusione in una storia


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy frena un attimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu pensi davvero che il tradito non abbia nessuna colpa??????????? ma nessuna nessuna nessuna?????????????????????????????????????????? ma scherziamo?????????????????????'
> 
> ti prego dimmi che non è cosi...................


Lo accetti quando sai di avere colpe.
Se dici così, tu sai di avere sbagliato.
E lo accetti.
Ma non è così per tutti.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Simy, io non ho avuto nessuna colpa. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco.
> In molti non la hanno.
> Se la avevano, si parla come due persone mature e si decide cosa fare.
> *Ma tu accetti al posto del dialogo la motivazione del tradimento*.


Assolutamente no! non lo accetto al posto del dialogo...
dico semplicemente che ognuno di noi ha le proprie colpe...e mi spiace io la mano sul fuoco non ce la metto!
le "colpe" possono avere mille sfaccettature! non devi necessariamente comportarti male!
io non mi sono mai autoassolta.....non ho voluto sapere le sue motivazioni al tradimento ma ho sempre detto che sono sicura di avere le mie colpe!


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sapete cosa penso in tutta sincerità?
> Che forse alcune persone che vengono tradite, pensino di averci messo del loro.
> E lo accettano.


certo, è così
infatti ieri ho scritto che secondo me probabilmente c'è stato un errore di valutazione sulle qualità dell'altro, non era la persona giusta, oppure si sperava che cambiasse, o si sono sottovalutati alcuni aspetti, cose così


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non mi sono mai autoassolta.....non ho voluto sapere le sue motivazioni al tradimento ma ho sempre detto che sono sicura di avere le mie colpe!


La colpa di essere stati traditi è quella di avere tradito a sua volta, anche la sua fiducia.
E forse dall'altra parte si decide di fare quello che si vuole, visto che non ne vale la pena. Nemmeno a parlare.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo accetti quando sai di avere colpe.
> Se dici così, *tu sai di avere sbagliato*.
> E lo accetti.
> Ma non è così per tutti.


tu invece sei sicuro di non aver mai sbagliato? 
se la pensi cosi mi spiace ma non c'è dialogo! ................... sai cosa penso? che il PRIMO vero grande errore è quello di non mettersi mai in discussione!


----------



## free (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> 3? Io molto di più, ma non mi piace giocare ai numerini.
> Comunque, vediamo, delle 3 relazioni, nella prima sei stata tradita e nella seconda hai tradito.
> 
> Non vedo molta varietà di conclusione in una storia


sbagliato:

1 tradita e lasciata
2 ho tradito io e lasciato
3 lasciata senza tradimenti da parte di nessuno

come vedi tre finali diversi


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> tu invece sei sicuro *di non aver mai sbagliato? *
> se la pensi cosi mi spiace ma non c'è dialogo! ................... sai cosa penso? che il PRIMO vero grande errore è quello di non mettermi mai in discussione!


Sì, perchè me lo sono chiesto e l'ho chiesto a lei.
Sai dove ho sbagliato secondo lei?
Nel non fidarmi, nel raccontare bugie, che invece avevo le amanti,  nel non avere aperto di più la mia vita (quando di lei sapevo un cognome falso...)
Che ti devo dì, Simy.
Il dialogo ci può esserer se tu comprendi io cosa voglio dire e allarghi la visione a tutte le storie che accadono.

Nel momento in cui mi si dice che il tradito ha commesso degli errori, allora io dico: allora quello ti ha fatto 1-1 palla al centro.

Ma bisogna vedere quali siano questi errori.
Se sono errori dovuti ad una monotonia nella relazione, ad un qualche problema di compatibilità interno alla coppia, se ne dovrebbe parlare. Ma se il tradito non la pensa così e dice che comunque al traditore gli vuole bene, mi sovviene il dubbio che quei problemi andavano ben oltre.

Esempio? La mia ragazza non vuole fare sesso con me. Ma ci sto bene, un anno, due anni, poi arriva una che me la da gratis.
E, io massì, poi si vede, ho bisogno di toccare una donna ora.
Qui c'è un tradito da una parte e una bigotta dall'altra...
Na coppia scoppiata.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

free ha detto:


> sbagliato:
> 
> 1 tradita e lasciata
> 2 ho tradito io e lasciato
> ...


2 storie di tradimento su 3.
La terza è al vaglio degli inquirenti


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sapete cosa penso in tutta sincerità?
> Che forse alcune persone che vengono tradite, pensino di averci messo del loro.
> E lo accettano.


Io non riesco ad accettare di essere stata tradita, Andy. Questo è il mio problema adesso, ed è un problema grosso, perchè la cacca capita e se continui a starci sopra non risolvi niente. Infatti mi sto sforzando di andare avanti, il che non vuol dire mettere un bel fiocco sulla cosa e farsela piacere, vuol dire da una parte razionalizzare e farsi una mano di conti su quali siano le possibilità, d'altra parte capire cosa desidera anche la parte irrazionale di me. Perchè io non cammino sulle acque e non sono pura da ogni peccato, per niente, quindi sì, devo accettare che anche gli altri possano fare sbagli, anche grossi. E partire da lì, perchè partendo dal rancore, dalla rabbia e dal dolore non vai da nessuna parte. Devo fare questo per evitare di infilarmi in una spirale di autocommiserazione ma lo devo fare perchè esistono due personcine alle quali ho il dovere di dar conto delle mie decisioni: le ho messe al mondo io. Naturalmente questo discorso presuppone che il tradimento sia un fatto finito, altrimenti sarebbe tutt'altro discorso per me, e presuppone anche che le ragioni del tradimento siano venute a mancare in qualche modo.E tra le ragioni del tradimento, che mi piaccia o no, ci sono anche io con i miei comportamenti, fosse pure solo che non ho capito cosa succedeva, perchè alcune cose le sapevo, tra queste il fatto che eravamo in un momento di crisi... ma dire tutto questo non significa giustificare, minimizzare, è solo fare il razionale perchè il razionale è alla base di tutto. E se io adesso comincio a dire: ma quanto stronzo è stato mio marito, ma quanto male mi ha fatto... è entropia.


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non riesco ad accettare di essere stata tradita, Andy. Questo è il mio problema adesso, ed è un problema grosso, perchè la cacca capita e se continui a starci sopra non risolvi niente. Infatti mi sto sforzando di andare avanti, il che non vuol dire mettere un bel fiocco sulla cosa e farsela piacere, vuol dire da una parte razionalizzare e farsi una mano di conti su quali siano le possibilità, d'altra parte capire cosa desidera anche la parte irrazionale di me. Perchè io non cammino sulle acque e non sono pura da ogni peccato, per niente, quindi sì, devo accettare che anche gli altri possano fare sbagli, anche grossi. E partire da lì, perchè partendo dal rancore, dalla rabbia e dal dolore non vai da nessuna parte. Devo fare questo per evitare di infilarmi in una spirale di autocommiserazione ma lo devo fare perchè esistono due personcine alle quali ho il dovere di dar conto delle mie decisioni: le ho messe al mondo io. Naturalmente questo discorso presuppone che il tradimento sia un fatto finito, altrimenti sarebbe tutt'altro discorso per me, e presuppone anche che le ragioni del tradimento siano venute a mancare in qualche modo.E tra le ragioni del tradimento, che mi piaccia o no, ci sono anche io con i miei comportamenti, fosse pure solo che non ho capito cosa succedeva, perchè alcune cose le sapevo, tra queste il fatto che eravamo in un momento di crisi... ma dire tutto questo non significa giustificare, minimizzare, è solo fare il razionale perchè il razionale è alla base di tutto. E se io adesso comincio a dire: ma quanto stronzo è stato mio marito, ma quanto male mi ha fatto... è entropia.


 Mi sembra tu sia sulla buona strada


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non riesco ad accettare di essere stata tradita, Andy. Questo è il mio problema adesso, ed è un problema grosso, perchè la cacca capita e se continui a starci sopra non risolvi niente. Infatti mi sto sforzando di andare avanti, il che non vuol dire mettere un bel fiocco sulla cosa e farsela piacere, vuol dire da una parte razionalizzare e farsi una mano di conti su quali siano le possibilità, d'altra parte capire cosa desidera anche la parte irrazionale di me. Perchè io non cammino sulle acque e non sono pura da ogni peccato, per niente, quindi sì, devo accettare che anche gli altri possano fare sbagli, anche grossi. E partire da lì, perchè partendo dal rancore, dalla rabbia e dal dolore non vai da nessuna parte. Devo fare questo per evitare di infilarmi in una spirale di autocommiserazione ma lo devo fare perchè esistono due personcine alle quali ho il dovere di dar conto delle mie decisioni: le ho messe al mondo io. Naturalmente questo discorso presuppone che il tradimento sia un fatto finito, altrimenti sarebbe tutt'altro discorso per me, e presuppone anche che le ragioni del tradimento siano venute a mancare in qualche modo.*E tra le ragioni del tradimento, che mi piaccia o no, ci sono anche io con i miei comportamenti, fosse pure solo che non ho capito cosa succedeva*, perchè alcune cose le sapevo, tra queste il fatto che eravamo in un momento di crisi... ma dire tutto questo non significa giustificare, minimizzare, è solo fare il razionale perchè il razionale è alla base di tutto. E se io adesso comincio a dire: ma quanto stronzo è stato mio marito, ma quanto male mi ha fatto... è entropia.


Io condivido le tue parole.

L'unica cosa sul neretto. Anche io non lo capivo, ma io non me ne sento una colpa. Non ho fatto del male all'altra perosna non capendo quello che faceva da vari segnali.
Sono stato fesso e lo accetto, mi do la colpa per non avere io fatto un passo indietro ai vari segnali.
Ma è una colpa mia personale, della mia intimità, non di certo verso la compagna. Non gli ho fatto nulla per questo. Non mi può incolpare che io non avevo capito chi avessi di fronte. Anzi, dovrebbe dispiacersi lei anche di questo.
Che le persone cattive stanno fuori dal nostro rapporto. Almeno, io questo spero, non dentro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi sembra tu sia sulla buona strada


eh, ma è durissima, è una bella salita di quelle toste, e non l'avrei intrapresa se non pensassi che quella persona, nonostante l'errore, vale la pena, se non avessi saputo, per molti anni, di essere una persona molto fortunata. Il problema è solo quel dannato zaino di paura e dubbi e domande che ho sulla schiena, quello mi tira indietro sai? La cosa comica è che mio marito lo zaino mica lo vede...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io condivido le tue parole.
> 
> L'unica cosa sul neretto. Anche io non lo capivo, ma io non me ne sento una colpa. Non ho fatto del male all'altra perosna non capendo quello che faceva da vari segnali.
> Sono stato fesso e lo accetto, mi do la colpa per non avere io fatto un passo indietro ai vari segnali.
> ...


Da quello che hai raccontato tu hai incontrato persone sbagliate Andy, che ti hanno mentito fin dal primo momento... non c'è stato tradimento perchè non c'è mai stata una situazione di fedeltà da tradire no? E allora l'unica colpa che hai è di non aver capito chi avevi di fronte, ma è una responsabilità che hai verso te stesso


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma è durissima, è una bella salita di quelle toste, e non l'avrei intrapresa se non pensassi che quella persona, nonostante l'errore, vale la pena, se non avessi saputo, per molti anni, di essere una persona molto fortunata. Il problema è solo quel dannato zaino di paura e dubbi e domande che ho sulla schiena, quello mi tira indietro sai? La cosa comica è che mio marito lo zaino mica lo vede...


Ho sempre provato  rispetto per chi riesce non solo a perdonare un tradimento ma anche  a mettersi in discussione.
Lo zaino temo starà sulle spalle per un bel po ma credo che oltre ai ricordi brutti sia un carico di arricchimento che ti ha migliorata. Il percorso che stai facendo è duro ma credo ti renderà più ricca e più consapevole di te e di quanto vali.
Tuo marito forse non  lo vede perchè non sarebbe mai capace di portarlo.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Da quello che hai raccontato tu hai incontrato persone sbagliate Andy, che ti hanno mentito fin dal primo momento... non c'è stato tradimento perchè non c'è mai stata una situazione di fedeltà da tradire no? E allora l'unica colpa che hai è di non aver capito chi avevi di fronte, ma è una responsabilità che hai verso te stesso


Sbriciolata era tradimento, perchè se mai non c'è stata fedeltà da tradire, me la si è nascosta.
Ed era tradimento. Non erano amicizie.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Le alfa sono le mie preferite. Ma ciucciano troppo



mica vero,sono andato in riviera con la Mito di mio figlio,mai meno di 18km/l.. ed e'1600.altro discorso con la mia accidente di 159..ho girato per la citta',stamattina,media 4 -5km/l


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mica vero,sono andato in riviera con la Mito di mio figlio,mai meno di 18km/l.. ed e'1600.altro discorso con la mia accidente di 159..ho girato per la citta',stamattina,media 4 -5km/l


Mi riferivo proprio alla mito:singleeye:
Che però è molto carina


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Mi riferivo proprio alla mito:singleeye:
> Che però è molto carina


recentemente da Termoli a Rimini mi sono stra divertito,ci sono tante curve,e le audi e bmw stavano moltoooo lontano
da dire che ho saputo 2 anni dopo che mio figlio e'andato fino a Mi per taroccare la centralina


----------



## Skizzofern (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> recentemente da Termoli a Rimini mi sono stra divertito,ci sono tante curve,e le audi e bmw stavano moltoooo lontano
> da dire che ho saputo 2 anni dopo che mio figlio e'andato fino a Mi per taroccare la centralina


le alfa rimangono le migliori.Altro che bmw e audi.
Sia come linee che come prestazioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sbriciolata era tradimento, perchè se mai non c'è stata fedeltà da tradire, me la si è nascosta.
> Ed era tradimento. Non erano amicizie.


Dicevo non è stato un tradimento perchè è stata una situazione di menzogna fino dall'inizio, non volevo sminuire... ma direi non ci fosse granchè da poter salvare nella situazione, no?
Sicuramente è stato un tradimento della tua buona fede, ma non credi di esserti ostinato a credere in una persona improbabile, fin dall'inizio poco limpida? Da quello che hai raccontato credo che tu abbia incontrato una personalità border line purtroppo... una storiaccia dolorosa, ma questo non ti deve togliere la fiducia nel poter trovare una persona limpida, con comportamenti desideri e aspettative comprensibili, è questo quello che voglio dirti.


----------



## Simy (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> recentemente da Termoli a Rimini mi sono stra divertito,ci sono tante curve,e le audi e bmw stavano moltoooo lontano
> da dire che ho saputo 2 anni dopo che mio figlio e'andato fino a Mi per *taroccare la centralina*


ma sai che è illegale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ora appena andrai in un centro assistenza ufficiale e faranno una diagnosi elettronica verrà fuori che la centralina è taroccata e non ti passeranno più niente in garanzia! ..............


----------



## ciliegina (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ho sempre provato  rispetto per chi riesce non solo a perdonare un tradimento ma anche  a mettersi in discussione.
> Lo zaino temo starà sulle spalle per un bel po ma credo che oltre ai ricordi brutti sia un carico di arricchimento che ti ha migliorata. Il percorso che stai facendo è duro ma credo ti renderà più ricca e più consapevole di te e di quanto vali.
> Tuo marito forse non  lo vede perchè non sarebbe mai capace di portarlo.


Leggo sempre con attenzione quello che tutti scrivete, in modo particolare Sbriciolata, la reputo una buona guida. Apprezzo quello che dice del marito e ammiro che si sia messa così tanto in discussione. Ultimamente (qualche giorno!) sto cercando di fare lo stesso, cercare ancora di vedere gli aspetti positivi che mi hanno fatto innamorare di mio marito e trovare delle colpe in me che possano almeno giustificare in parte quello che ha combinato. Proprio lui mi ha detto che forse sono poco audace, a differenza naturalmente della sua facocera. Ma io mi chiedo, se ne è accorto dopo vent'anni?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma sai che è illegale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ora appena andrai in un centro assistenza ufficiale e faranno una diagnosi elettronica verrà fuori che la centralina è taroccata e non ti passeranno più niente in garanzia! ..............


vuoi che non lo sappia..ma la garanzia e'terminata,per fortuna senza problemi...e'colpa mia..con loro sopra sono sempre andato normale,ora sono grandoi e non vengono piu',ma sanno che dove posso vado..


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> le alfa rimangono le migliori.Altro che bmw e audi.
> Sia come linee che come prestazioni


e lo so con la 159 mi diverto ancora...pochi si accorgono che non e'1.9 come tutte..


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Leggo sempre con attenzione quello che tutti scrivete, in modo particolare Sbriciolata, la reputo una buona guida. Apprezzo quello che dice del marito e ammiro che si sia messa così tanto in discussione. Ultimamente (qualche giorno!) sto cercando di fare lo stesso, cercare ancora di vedere gli aspetti positivi che mi hanno fatto innamorare di mio marito e trovare delle colpe in me che possano almeno giustificare in parte quello che ha combinato. Proprio lui mi ha detto che forse sono poco audace, a differenza naturalmente della sua facocera. Ma io mi chiedo, se ne è accorto dopo vent'anni?


No... solo che... magari... insomma, mica ci si sposa qualcuno solo perchè ci stuzzica no? Lui l'aveva annoverato tra le cose che magari... avrebbe preferito diverse in te... come abbiamo fatto tutti, no? Poi è arrivata la facocera e ha beccato il punto debole, e magari per te era uno di quei periodacci, bambini piccoli, ciappo in testa e poche fantasie... non è che se n'è accorto dopo vent'anni, è che lui ha visto in te vent'anni fa ben altre cose, almeno io credo.
Poi... mica sono una buona guida... io come guida posso farti uno di quei fuori strada in 'sto periodo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so, io sono spinto a pensare che la coppia "normale" invece pensi: ma qui so tutti porci, è un porcile.
> 
> Che in effetti è così.
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Vero no?
Ma come fai a dire che il tuo è giusto?
Mio caro se io vado su Giove...il sistema solare mi apparirà diverso da come si vede dalla terra no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA...
E pensa a come ci sono rimasti male tutti quelli che dicevano che la terra è piatta...a scoprire che dei deficenti la vedevano rotonda...

Vedi in morale ed etica ci sono totem e tabù.

Ti ricordo che un tempo si diceva che chi navigava oltre le colonne d'ercole finiva nel nulla...

A me pare che più si va avanti, meno sta faccenda della fedeltà sessuale...sia una questione di vita o di morte eh?

ANdy....mi ricordo mia madre negli anni 70 difronte alle prime donne divorziate...puttane no?
Pensa che donnacce schifose...avevano lasciato il loro marito...
E ora sono delle minacce al matrimonio altrui, perchè sono sole e affamate...no?


----------



## lothar57 (21 Dicembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Leggo sempre con attenzione quello che tutti scrivete, in modo particolare Sbriciolata, la reputo una buona guida. Apprezzo quello che dice del marito e ammiro che si sia messa così tanto in discussione. Ultimamente (qualche giorno!) sto cercando di fare lo stesso, cercare ancora di vedere gli aspetti positivi che mi hanno fatto innamorare di mio marito e trovare delle colpe in me che possano almeno giustificare in parte quello che ha combinato. Proprio lui mi ha detto che forse sono poco audace, a differenza naturalmente della sua facocera. Ma io mi chiedo, se ne è accorto dopo vent'anni?


Non avete colpa nessuna delle due,purtroppo l'uomo e'bastardo,la donna difficilmente tradisce tanto per fare noi si.
Ci pensavio prima rientrando al paesello,dall'incontro in citta'con l''altra''...perche'mi sono messo alle 14 in auto e sono andato la'??risposta..non lo so.


----------



## ciliegina (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... solo che... magari... insomma, mica ci si sposa qualcuno solo perchè ci stuzzica no? Lui l'aveva annoverato tra le cose che magari... avrebbe preferito diverse in te... come abbiamo fatto tutti, no? Poi è arrivata la facocera e ha beccato il punto debole, e magari per te era uno di quei periodacci, bambini piccoli, ciappo in testa e poche fantasie... non è che se n'è accorto dopo vent'anni, è che lui ha visto in te vent'anni fa ben altre cose, almeno io credo.
> Poi... mica sono una buona guida... io come guida posso farti uno di quei fuori strada in 'sto periodo...


 Se chiedo a mio marito quali siano le qualità che ancora gli piacciono di me, lui innanzitutto dice che sono un'ottima madre e poi...poi boh, begli occhi, ancora un bel sedere, e perché sono io. Ma si può, quarant'anni di uomo...Ho l'impressione che non oglia ammettere che di me gli piaccia che ci sono sempre e ancora, nonostante i figli, il lavoro, la casa e la sua porcheria.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Dicembre 2011)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Se chiedo a mio marito quali siano le qualità che ancora gli piacciono di me, lui innanzitutto dice che sono un'ottima madre e poi...poi boh, begli occhi, ancora un bel sedere, e *perché sono io*. Ma si può, quarant'anni di uomo...Ho l'impressione che non oglia ammettere che di me gli piaccia che ci sono sempre e ancora, nonostante i figli, il lavoro, la casa e la sua porcheria.


ma porco cane, ti sembra poco? ti dice che a lui piace... sua moglie, per come gli rompe le balle e per come gli sorride... tu sapresti dire di meglio?


----------



## ciliegina (21 Dicembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porco cane, ti sembra poco? ti dice che a lui piace... sua moglie, per come gli rompe le balle e per come gli sorride... tu sapresti dire di meglio?


Sei una forza della natura, un po' anche Lothar. un bacio, vado


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se invece un amico, crede al calunniatore, tu sai che non ti voleva veramente bene no?


Sì.


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia ex si prostituiva: sì, lo dico a chiunque,anche ai miei amici.
> Che se la hanno a contatto, lei sa di avere le carte in tavolo scoperte... grazie a me.


Andy capisco che non è facile raccontare una cosa del genere al proprio fidanzato, avrebbe dovuto dirtelo dall'inizio (e tu l'avresti lasciata?). Ma come hai fatto a scoprirlo?

ps lo so sono curiosa


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci anche tu che la figatetta...fa star meglio no?


Ti ricordo che noi donne siamo esseri umani e non pezzi di carne nate per sollazzare i maschietti eh.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Andy capisco che non è facile raccontare una cosa del genere al proprio fidanzato, avrebbe dovuto dirtelo dall'inizio (e tu l'avresti lasciata?). Ma come hai fatto a scoprirlo?
> 
> ps lo so sono curiosa


Puoi anche non dirmelo, ma se all'inizio mi frequenti e vedi come la penso su certe cose, tu ti devi tirare indietro.
Perchè io non lo voglio.
Mancanza di rispetto.
Te ne cerchi o uno delle tue vedute, o smetti e cerchi di cambiare (ma questo è difficile in questo caso, perchè i soldi arrivano gratis...).

Come l'ho scoperto? Diciamo che ad un certo punto smetto anche io di fare il bravo ragazzo, frequento e contatto chi so io...
Poi mi dicono che sono stronzo e avventato, ma se è per questo ne sono ben contento...

PS: devi vedere alle colleghe  che soprannomi affibbiavano...


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

Le ho trovato pure io il cliente gratis 

Vuoi scopare con una? Tieni, ecco il numero 

E' bella, non ti delude


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Le ho trovato pure io il cliente gratis
> 
> Vuoi scopare con una? Tieni, ecco il numero
> 
> E' bella, non ti delude


Questa però è una cattiveria eh. L'hai scoperto e lei come ha reagito? Insomma Andy non credo che chi si prostituisce lo faccia per il proprio piacere personale. Magari di te si era innamorata e voleva smettere. E comunque, che tradimento c'è stato?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Questa però è una cattiveria eh. L'hai scoperto e lei come ha reagito? Insomma Andy non credo che chi si prostituisce lo faccia per il proprio piacere personale. Magari di te si era innamorata e voleva smettere. E comunque, che tradimento c'è stato?



Ma scherzi? Che tradimento? E io ero il *fidanzato ufficiale con l'anello*! *Voluto da lei*!!!
Si è fatta pure un collega di mio padre!

Comunque ti do ragione sul piacere. Lo faceva per soldi.

Come ha reagito? Negando sempre, fino alla sera in cui l'ho aspettata in albergo, dopo un finto appuntamento... Mi è passata davanti con la testa abbassata.
Ma non ero contento: era bellissima e il dolore che provai fu atroce.


----------



## MK (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? Che tradimento? E io ero il *fidanzato ufficiale con l'anello*! *Voluto da lei*!!!
> Si è fatta pure un collega di mio padre!
> 
> Comunque ti do ragione sul piacere. Lo faceva per soldi.


Forse il giorno prima delle nozze te l'avrebbe detto. Ma dubito comunque che, anche se te l'avesse detto il giorno in cui vi siete conosciuti, giurando di smettere nel nome del vostro amore, tu l'avresti sposata. Sbaglio?


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse il giorno prima delle nozze te l'avrebbe detto. Ma dubito comunque che, anche se te l'avesse detto il giorno in cui vi siete conosciuti, giurando di smettere nel nome del vostro amore, tu l'avresti sposata. Sbaglio?


Ma io avrei compreso e accettato, se me lo diceva all'inizio.
E le avrei augurato tutto il bene possibile e di stare attenta a quello che fa.
Ma io mi sarei voltato altrove. No, non puoi vivere al fianco di una prostituta o che si dice pentita, perchè il mio carattere non reggerebbe a questo, non lo accetterei. Non l'avrei mai sposata, mai. Ma non era più un problema mio, il problema era il suo. Che c'entravo io?
Subito prima di un matrimonio? Alcuni uomini scannerebbero per una cosa del genere. Anche se scoperto mooolto prima.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì.


Non ho altre domande vostro onore


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che noi donne siamo esseri umani e non pezzi di carne nate per sollazzare i maschietti eh.


Uffi le tue solite paure...
Conosci forse qualche donna che non sia stata trattata come persona da me?
Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io avrei compreso e accettato, se me lo diceva all'inizio.
> E le avrei augurato tutto il bene possibile e di stare attenta a quello che fa.
> Ma io mi sarei voltato altrove. No, non puoi vivere al fianco di una prostituta o che si dice pentita, perchè il mio carattere non reggerebbe a questo, non lo accetterei. Non l'avrei mai sposata, mai. Ma non era più un problema mio, il problema era il suo. Che c'entravo io?
> Subito prima di un matrimonio? Alcuni uomini scannerebbero per una cosa del genere. Anche se scoperto mooolto prima.


Ma io proprio non ti capisco...
L'hai conosciuta su un giornale di annunci...
Mica ci sono le santemariagoretti là eh?

Come ho conosciuto la mia amica che fa l'escort?
In treno.

Mica la giudico male per questo eh?
Ma credimi lei è stata chiara con me e io con lei...
La parola gratuità non esiste nel suo mondo ok?

Lei è terrificante...
Prendiamo un caffè assieme ok.
Quindi un caffè durerà tempo tot.
Mai visto una donna badare così tanto alla risorsa tempo.

Il tempo è denaro...Andy.


----------



## Andy (21 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io proprio non ti capisco...
> L'hai conosciuta su un giornale di annunci...
> Mica ci sono le santemariagoretti là eh?
> 
> ...



Conte, sì, un annuncio. Ma ci siamo frequentati per conoscerci.
Il tempo è denaro anche per me. E non era un annuncio per cercare clienti.

Hai conosciuto una escort in treno? Per caso è diventata la tua ragazza?
A te non te ne fregava nulla. Quindi, cosa c'entra?
O non ha significato avere una compagna? Qualsiasi fidanzata o fidanzato non è nulla ed io stasera esco e vado a puntare la ragazza di uno in un locale, tanto essere fidanzati significa nulla, ognuno è libero di darla a chi vuole?

Questa è una maniera di vedere le cose, ma non è la maniera assoluta.

Altrimenti va tutto allo sfascio.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte, sì, un annuncio. Ma ci siamo frequentati per conoscerci.
> Il tempo è denaro anche per me. E non era un annuncio per cercare clienti.
> 
> Hai conosciuto una escort in treno? Per caso è diventata la tua ragazza?
> ...


Te lo spiego in un altro modo.
Conosco una ragazza.
Lei mi chiede che lavoro faccio.
Io le dico. Piattaforma petrolifera.
Ci innamoriamo.

Poi ti trovi una incazzata perchè ha il moroso che sta sei mesi a terra e sei mesi sull'oceano in piattaforma eh?

Il fidanzamento serve per conoscere e capire.
Ogni persona intelligente: sa...cosa è bene investire o meno con un'altra persona.

No?

Io comunque non me la vedo una donna che è abituata a guadagnare in un giorno quello che un operaio guadagna in un mese...per amore di uno.
No...
Da come le conosco io...
Si innamorano di te solo se sei molto ricco, e le farai vivere per il resto dei loro giorni nel lusso.

Credimi fare certe cose non è per tutte le donne eh?


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahha..mmmmmm,per me non eri sola in auto...e sai come no?due belle gambe in mini vanno gola..ahahahha
> 
> Chiara occhio alla classe di merito...con la rca.......ma la gtv e'quella che aveva il motore Alfa,derivato Alfetta,oppure gia'quelle con il Fiat??


Motore Twin Spark, quindi Fiat con testata modificata per alloggiare la doppia accensione. Da allora tutti i motori alfa sono derivati Fiat con spesso la testata diversa, ma tra un poco uscirà il nuovo 1750 multiair biturbo con basamento completamente in alluminio per sostenere i 300 CV! Ok, non chiedetemo perchè so queste cose, sapete come è...io sto leggendo il progetto per un macchinario che servirà alla Fiat per questra produzione =)


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy frena un attimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu pensi davvero che il tradito non abbia nessuna colpa??????????? ma nessuna nessuna nessuna?????????????????????????????????????????? ma scherziamo?????????????????????'
> 
> ti prego dimmi che non è cosi...................



Due tradimenti, in uno c'era una evidente crisi anche colpa mia legata al grande egoismo di quella ragazza, il secondo fu fatto perchè la aiutai quando aveva bisogno, perchè la ragazza voleva sentirsi bella davanti ad un altro uomo, non capendo che spompinando in giro non è che ti offenderanno mai, anzi, se loo fai gratis...perchè no, ti dò tutti i complimenti che vuoi in questi casi, ma cosa valgono?
Io sono vittima della sua voglia di essere donna...nel senso negativo però della cosa, cioè donna che si fa sbattere.


----------



## tesla (21 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> io sto leggendo il progetto per un macchinario che servirà alla Fiat per questra produzione =)



allora dai una letta anche a quello della Punto che ha la ripresa di una marmotta ad aprile


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> allora dai una letta anche a quello della Punto che ha la ripresa di una marmotta ad aprile


Motori Euro 4: il massimo in termini di prestazioni e consumi
Motori Euro 5: Chiaviche con consumi maggiori e camuffamenti per far apparire di inquinare meno
Motori Euro 6: Consumano ancor di più, sono lenti e abbassano gli inquinanti necessari per legge, crerando camuffamenti per superare i controlli, con il risultato di essere alla lunga molto più inquinanti e molto peggio.
Motori Euro 7: Meglio un Bue!


----------



## tesla (21 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Meglio un Bue!


 ne ero certa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Andy frena un attimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu pensi davvero che il tradito non abbia nessuna colpa??????????? ma nessuna nessuna nessuna?????????????????????????????????????????? ma scherziamo?????????????????????'
> 
> ti prego dimmi che non è cosi...................


Simy ma a volte è così!

Alcuni traditori tradiscono solo per il gusto di farlo. E il tradito non ha nessuna nessuna colpa. Il mio primo marito cominciò a tradirmi circa un mese dopo che ci eravamo messi insieme... Che colpa potevo avere io? Ma proprio nessuna, guarda. Più ci penso e più sono convinta che non avevo colpe. Solo che lui era così...... romagnolo! Ce l'aveva nel sangue! Per lui un vero maschio si tromba più donne che può. Altrimenti non è maschio.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Motori Euro 4: il massimo in termini di prestazioni e consumi
> Motori Euro 5: Chiaviche con consumi maggiori e camuffamenti per far apparire di inquinare meno
> Motori Euro 6: Consumano ancor di più, sono lenti e abbassano gli inquinanti necessari per legge, crerando camuffamenti per superare i controlli, con il risultato di essere alla lunga molto più inquinanti e molto peggio.
> Motori Euro 7: Meglio un Bue!


e'vero la mia Alfa euro5 monta lo stesso motore 2.4 5 cilindri,che aveva la Lancia di prima.vabbe'e'16v,ha 210cv invece di 150,ma consuma piu del doppio,a volte anche il triplo


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Simy ma a volte è così!
> 
> *Alcuni traditori tradiscono solo per il gusto di farlo*. E il tradito non ha nessuna nessuna colpa. Il mio primo marito cominciò a tradirmi circa un mese dopo che ci eravamo messi insieme... Che colpa potevo avere io? Ma proprio nessuna, guarda. Più ci penso e più sono convinta che non avevo colpe. Solo che lui era così...... romagnolo! Ce l'aveva nel sangue! Per lui un vero maschio si tromba più donne che può. Altrimenti non è maschio.


Quinty in alcuni casi può essere cosi! 
ma generalmente un po di colpa ce l'ha anche il partner....


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quinty in alcuni casi può essere cosi!
> ma generalmente un po di colpa ce l'ha anche il partner....


colpa?
responsabilità può darsi, ci sta.colpa no perché qualsiasi mancanza , trascuratezza etc andrebbe fatta presente e non bypassata con altre persone.
che poi ci siano momenti di debolezza e altre situazioni di fragilità è un altro discorso.la parola colpa riferita a chi subisce un inganno mi suona stonata


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> colpa?
> responsabilità può darsi, ci sta.colpa no perché qualsiasi mancanza , trascuratezza etc andrebbe fatta presente e non bypassata con altre persone.
> che poi ci siano momenti di debolezza e altre situazioni di fragilità è un altro discorso.la parola colpa riferita a chi subisce un inganno mi suona stonata


Si, colpa ci può stare. Proprio in relazione ad eventuali responsabilità.

Colpa, non dolo.


----------



## Skizzofern (22 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> colpa?
> responsabilità può darsi, ci sta.colpa no perché qualsiasi mancanza , trascuratezza etc andrebbe fatta presente e non bypassata con altre persone.
> che poi ci siano momenti di debolezza e altre situazioni di fragilità è un altro discorso.la parola colpa riferita a chi subisce un inganno mi suona stonata


Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2011)

JON ha detto:


> Si, colpa ci può stare. Proprio in relazione ad eventuali responsabilità.
> 
> Colpa, non dolo.


se vuoi parlare di colpa la devi riferire al logorio del rapporto che non necessariamente doveva sfociare nel tradimento che presuppone un incontro e una decisione esclusiva da parte di chi la attua.
che ho detto


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> se vuoi parlare di colpa la devi riferire al logorio del rapporto che non necessariamente doveva sfociare nel tradimento che presuppone un incontro e una decisione esclusiva da parte di chi la attua.
> che ho detto


Infatti, si ha colpa quando non si ha coscienza, tantomeno volontà, nelle conseguenze dei propri comportamenti.

Il tradito può avere delle colpe, ma non devi considerare il tradimento attuato come una punizione.


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> colpa?
> responsabilità può darsi, ci sta.colpa no perché qualsiasi mancanza , trascuratezza etc andrebbe fatta presente e non bypassata con altre persone.
> che poi ci siano momenti di debolezza e altre situazioni di fragilità è un altro discorso.la parola colpa riferita a chi subisce un inganno mi suona stonata



hai ragione...ho usato un termine un po' troppo forte.... mi perdoni :mrgreen:?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> hai ragione...ho usato un termine un po' troppo forte.... mi perdoni :mrgreen:?




perdoni???Simy sei invornita...tu puoi scrivere quello che ti pare..ti abbiamo autorizzato..non ricordi???

adesso ti faccio rabbia...tra regali e quelli che stupidamente avevo ordinato abbiamo il frigo strapieno di tortellini..hahahhahaha..ti viene l'acquolina????


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> hai ragione...ho usato un termine un po' troppo forte.... mi perdoni :mrgreen:?


ci devo pensare:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perdoni???Simy sei invornita...tu puoi scrivere quello che ti pare..*ti* abbiamo autorizzato..non ricordi???
> 
> adesso ti faccio rabbia...tra regali e quelli che stupidamente avevo ordinato abbiamo il frigo strapieno di tortellini..hahahhahaha..ti viene l'acquolina????


hai fatto la domanda in carta da bollo?
hai pagato la tssg?(tassa sulle stronzate galattiche)
hai fatto il bidet?
hai comprato il latte?


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci devo pensare:mrgreen:


....vabbè....attendo fiduciosa.... iange: ..... ma non farmi passare il Natale co sto pensiero iange:


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> perdoni???Simy sei invornita...tu puoi scrivere quello che ti pare..ti abbiamo autorizzato..non ricordi???
> 
> adesso ti faccio rabbia...tra regali e quelli che stupidamente avevo ordinato *abbiamo il frigo strapieno di tortellini*..hahahhahaha..ti viene l'acquolina????


......se vuoi ne puoi spedire un po a me


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto la domanda in carta da bollo?
> hai pagato la tssg?(tassa sulle stronzate galattiche)
> hai fatto il bidet?
> hai comprato il latte?


ahahahah..ma noi siamo il politburo..noi possiamo..


----------



## feeling (22 Dicembre 2011)

*52 pagine....ragazzi...nun se po....*

Ci ho messo tre giorni per leggerle tutte...vi sembra una cosa normale? Scrivete troppo!

Cmq

Per dire la mia su quanto esposto da Rossi.
La capisco, eccome se la capisco, la situazione emotiva è decisamente molto simile, l'unica grossa differenza e che io, nonostante gli anni passati, non ci sono mai andata a letto (mai o ancora?....bella domanda). 
Ma non per questo mi sento meno colpevole. Mi sono innamorata di un'altro, o almeno cosi mi sento e forse non lo sono mai sta di io marito...o forse no. Nessuno puo sapere come stanno le cose. 
Ho sposato un bravissimo uomo, con molte qualità, abbiamo creato una famiglia e un giorno scopro cosa vuol dire avere le farfalle nello stomaco, provare una gioia di vivere e una grinta interiore che solo la fase dell'inamoramento ci sa dare.
In quella fase della vita, potremmo scalare una montagna a mani nude, e vi posso garantire che con bimbi piccoli, tutto questa energia dona tanta forza per far funzionare il tutto, anche col marito.

Ma tutto cio è cmq sbagliato, pensare ad un'altro è sbagliato, desiderare un'altro è sbagliato.....ma inevitabile per me in questo momento. Il cuore non sta alle regole della razionalità. Cosa dovrei fare quindi? 

1.
Ne parlo a lui, gli dico sei uno splendido padre, un bravo compagno, ma la passione nei tuoi confronti non esiste.
Ti lascio, e ti separo dai tuoi bambini che ti adorano, perche io non sono pienamente soddifatta, diciamo che su 100 punti tu ne assolvi benissimo 95.... ma ho capito che uno di quei 5 che mancano esiste realmente.

2.
Mi dimendico l'altro, (fosse facile) e vivo per i prossimi 40 anni accanto ad uomo bravo ma che forse non amo....mmmmhhh...la vedo dura! 

3. Resto così, prendendo quello che questa persona mi da, un feeling incredibile, una sensazione di essere viva pazzesca (non chiedetemi poi perche, perche non lo so), tante lunghe chiaccherate, e si....lo ammetto, qualche bacio è scappato, con lui che è, come lo definisce in conte e io adoro questo termine, il mio amico del cuore.
E cerco cmq di rendere felice mio marito, ignaro certo, perche come si fa ad accettare che la propria moglie si sia (forse) innamorata di un altro? Semplicemente non si può, indipendemente che ci sia andata a letto o meno.

Ma in tutto questo marasma di sensazioni ed emozioni, c'è uno quotidianità caotica e regolare, ci si alza tutti, si porta i bimbi all'asilo si va a lavorare, la sera a turni si va in palestra o a cena con amici, il week and tutti insieme, le vacanze tutt insieme a creare quei magnifici ricordi di cui si parla quando finito l'innamoramento resta una vita costruita insieme.

Se vi piacciono i giochi di ruolo, provate ad immedesimarvi in me, (lo so è quasi impossibile...ma provateci) e ditemi come reagireste voi...magari scopro una possibilità che non avevo vagliato.

Che la storia con mio marito sia una siepe con dei piccoli buchi, lo sappiamo entrambi, ne abbiamo parlato e ne prendiamo atto. Io ho intravisto cosa esiste oltre alla siepe e faccio fatica a far finta non sapere che esiste.
Una parte di me, vorrebbe dimenticare tutto e vivere con i suoi splendidi 95 pti (si lo so parlare di punti è davvero squallido, ma per capire...chiamiamole qualità), e l'altra e felice di aver scoperto cosa significa sentire il cuore che batte forte....

E per rispondere a chi chiedeva a Rossi cosa farebbe se il marito facesse altrettanto? Beh per quanto mi riguarda, 
proprio perche l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, so che può succedere, ora come tra 10, 20 o 30 anni....il grande amore può non arrivare mai, può arrivare nel momento sbagliato, oppure come accade a pochi eletti, arriva ed è la forza più potente che esiste.....o almeno così dicono.

Ci risentiamo tra altre 52 pagine....


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> recentemente da Termoli a Rimini mi sono stra divertito,ci sono tante curve,e le audi e bmw stavano moltoooo lontano
> da dire che ho saputo 2 anni dopo che mio figlio e'andato fino a Mi per taroccare la centralina


Beh, Lothar, magari loro non stavano facendo la gara 
Quando su un'audi o una bmw (iche fa tra i migliori motori del mondo) premi a tavoletta, le alfa rimangono al palo.
Un amico aveva una BMW serie 1, e ti assicuro che solo la Leon ci sta dietro, su quella categoria...


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Non sono alfista ma felice possessore di un coupè giapponese da 340 c.v.....e le alfa di oggi non sono alfa....son fiat.....anche se come qualità stradali le 159 non son male......niente male....!!


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono alfista ma felice possessore di un coupè giapponese da 340 c.v.....e le alfa di oggi non sono alfa....son fiat.....anche se come qualità stradali le 159 non son male......niente male....!!



Tempo fa parlai di auto con un oistruttore di palestra che era innamorato pazzo delle Alfa, uno che le usava anche per correre, e mi disse che le alfa di oggi hanno perso qualcosa, non ti diverti più come un tempo, dovresti guardare altrove.
Mi volle pure insegnare qualche trucco per fare derapate, accelarate improvvise ecc... Un maniaco del volante


----------



## Andy (22 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono alfista ma felice possessore di un coupè giapponese da 340 c.v.....e le alfa di oggi non sono alfa....son fiat.....anche se come qualità stradali le 159 non son male......niente male....!!


Stava un docente all'università che si fece Perugia-Bari con Audi A6, 3.0litri, in 3 ore.
Collezionava multe a gogo, quel pazzo.


----------



## feeling (22 Dicembre 2011)

*Ah dimenticavo...*

Io lavorando per Audi....a questo giro di discorso sulle auto passo, sarei ovviamente fuori dal coro mi sembra!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Dicembre 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Io lavorando per Audi....a questo giro di discorso sulle auto passo, sarei ovviamente fuori dal coro mi sembra!!!


passo pure io....visto che lavoro per Mercedes


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2011)

*Andy*

Te ne potrei raccontare di cose......di alfa ne ho guidate....purtroppo l'ambiente attuale instaurato quì dentro non mi consente di farlo.....!Accade troppo spesso che cose raccontate poi vengano usate per darti contro....anche quelle non raccontate......a dire il vero.....!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ci ho messo tre giorni per leggerle tutte...vi sembra una cosa normale? Scrivete troppo!CmqPer dire la mia su quanto esposto da Rossi.La capisco, eccome se la capisco, la situazione emotiva è decisamente molto simile, l'unica grossa differenza e che io, nonostante gli anni passati, non ci sono mai andata a letto (mai o ancora?....bella domanda). Ma non per questo mi sento meno colpevole. Mi sono innamorata di un'altro, o almeno cosi mi sento e forse non lo sono mai sta di io marito...o forse no. Nessuno puo sapere come stanno le cose. Ho sposato un bravissimo uomo, con molte qualità, abbiamo creato una famiglia e un giorno scopro cosa vuol dire avere le farfalle nello stomaco, provare una gioia di vivere e una grinta interiore che solo la fase dell'inamoramento ci sa dare.In quella fase della vita, potremmo scalare una montagna a mani nude, e vi posso garantire che con bimbi piccoli, tutto questa energia dona tanta forza per far funzionare il tutto, anche col marito.Ma tutto cio è cmq sbagliato, pensare ad un'altro è sbagliato, desiderare un'altro è sbagliato.....ma inevitabile per me in questo momento. Il cuore non sta alle regole della razionalità. Cosa dovrei fare quindi? 1.Ne parlo a lui, gli dico sei uno splendido padre, un bravo compagno, ma la passione nei tuoi confronti non esiste.Ti lascio, e ti separo dai tuoi bambini che ti adorano, perche io non sono pienamente soddifatta, diciamo che su 100 punti tu ne assolvi benissimo 95.... ma ho capito che uno di quei 5 che mancano esiste realmente.2.Mi dimendico l'altro, (fosse facile) e vivo per i prossimi 40 anni accanto ad uomo bravo ma che forse non amo....mmmmhhh...la vedo dura! 3. Resto così, prendendo quello che questa persona mi da, un feeling incredibile, una sensazione di essere viva pazzesca (non chiedetemi poi perche, perche non lo so), tante lunghe chiaccherate, e si....lo ammetto, qualche bacio è scappato, con lui che è, come lo definisce in conte e io adoro questo termine, il mio amico del cuore.E cerco cmq di rendere felice mio marito, ignaro certo, perche come si fa ad accettare che la propria moglie si sia (forse) innamorata di un altro? Semplicemente non si può, indipendemente che ci sia andata a letto o meno.Ma in tutto questo marasma di sensazioni ed emozioni, c'è uno quotidianità caotica e regolare, ci si alza tutti, si porta i bimbi all'asilo si va a lavorare, la sera a turni si va in palestra o a cena con amici, il week and tutti insieme, le vacanze tutt insieme a creare quei magnifici ricordi di cui si parla quando finito l'innamoramento resta una vita costruita insieme.Se vi piacciono i giochi di ruolo, provate ad immedesimarvi in me, (lo so è quasi impossibile...ma provateci) e ditemi come reagireste voi...magari scopro una possibilità che non avevo vagliato.Che la storia con mio marito sia una siepe con dei piccoli buchi, lo sappiamo entrambi, ne abbiamo parlato e ne prendiamo atto. Io ho intravisto cosa esiste oltre alla siepe e faccio fatica a far finta non sapere che esiste.Una parte di me, vorrebbe dimenticare tutto e vivere con i suoi splendidi 95 pti (si lo so parlare di punti è davvero squallido, ma per capire...chiamiamole qualità), e l'altra e felice di aver scoperto cosa significa sentire il cuore che batte forte....E per rispondere a chi chiedeva a Rossi cosa farebbe se il marito facesse altrettanto? Beh per quanto mi riguarda, proprio perche l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, so che può succedere, ora come tra 10, 20 o 30 anni....il grande amore può non arrivare mai, può arrivare nel momento sbagliato, oppure come accade a pochi eletti, arriva ed è la forza più potente che esiste.....o almeno così dicono.Ci risentiamo tra altre 52 pagine....


Dura, eh? .... immagino sia veramente dura... però quel cuore che batte così forte poi si rimette a regime, altrimenti penso che non arriverebbe nessuno ai fatidici 67, e se quando finisce di palpitare scopri che credevi fosse amore e invece era un calesse? Oppure no, e allora ti senti privata di qualcosa di unico... e magari anche tuo marito si sente così. Quando si incontra l'amore... quando si incontra il vero amore... cambia tutto, vero? Io non so che dirti, ma restare nel limbo delle verità non dette e delle decisioni non prese non risolve nulla


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ci ho messo tre giorni per leggerle tutte*...vi sembra una cosa normale?* Scrivete troppo!
> 
> Cmq
> 
> ...


che tu le legga mi pare molto bizzarro:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Dicembre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Te ne potrei raccontare di cose......di alfa ne ho guidate....purtroppo l'ambiente attuale instaurato quì dentro non mi consente di farlo.....!Accade troppo spesso che cose raccontate poi vengano usate per darti contro....anche quelle non raccontate......a dire il vero.....!!!


la 159 ormai e'vecchia,ma meglio di a4 a6 520 classe E,le ho provate tutte,come tenuta e frenata non c'e'paragone..
il problema e'che la media consumi resta 10km/l a fatica...
certo l'alfetta era tosta...daiii Oscuro c'e'chi deve guidare la mitica Marea 2000.o l'anziana 156.
Pero'sta per arrivare la Giulia,,,quasi quasi..bellissima,l'alternativa da buon nazionalista sarebbe la Thema,la voglio provare.


----------



## oscuro (22 Dicembre 2011)

*Lothar*

Senti la 159 sarà anche vecchia...ma da genova nervi a roma est 3 ore e 50........una tenuta fantastica,il 1.9 jts sembra una moto......anche se come si affina la sensibilita di guida con una trazione posteriore è un'altra cosa.....!!!Thema?Lothar è una 300c crrysler con un muso rifatto ma la macchina è quella......però mi piace sai.......!Se un giorno dovessi metter la testa a posto.....ci farei un pensiero....!!Poi la 159 jtd 2.4 ha una gran coppia....è un pò pesantella....non ha molto agilità.....però con quel musetto aggressivo gli perdono tutto.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Ci ho messo tre giorni per leggerle tutte...vi sembra una cosa normale? Scrivete troppo!
> 
> Cmq
> 
> ...


Bellissimo
La vera vita!
Dio quanto mi manchi cara feeling!:up::up::up:


----------

